# L'amante della sposa



## Drago (29 Agosto 2011)

Buongiorno a tutti,
sono nuovo qui, non vi conosco, ma ho qualcosa un comune con tutti di Voi … il tradimento.

Questa è la mia storia (in breve) …

Il quadro della situazione è: io sposato, lei, collaboratrice della mia azienda, bellissima e sposata da 1 giorno.
Il tutto è iniziato qualche mese fa per lei, a dir sua, quando ha iniziato a pensarmi più come “amico” che come capo, per me un mese fa quando ho ceduto (senza pensarci un secondo) alle sue avances.
Non vi racconto tutti i dettagli ma chiaramente in questo mese abbiamo fatto sesso ogni volta che potevamo, in ogni posto ed abbiamo vissuto delle bellissime giornate “lavorative” in ufficio.

Come da copione, purtroppo, io mi sono innamorato e mi sono apertamente dichiarato, Lei pure ma visto l'imminente matrimonio non si è dichiarata (almeno io così la penso).

… è si, il matrimonio, si è spostata in chiesa tutta vestita di bianco ed era bell…… ed io ero li che la guardavo mentre teneva per mano il marito, sorrideva, si faceva le foto etc etc … una sofferenza immensa ed il giorno dopo ancora peggio!

Bene, ora sono qui che attendo il suo rientro dal Viaggio e chiaramente non so cosa succederà o cosa eventualmente far succedere, voi che dite??


Un caro saluto a tutti!
D.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Ti prego lascia stare.
Io mi metto nei panni del marito.
Sei sposato, lei si è appena sposata. Al massimo falle un discorsetto.

Ma perchè rovinate così facilmente le famiglie? Perchè vi sposate?

E che vorresti fare al suo rientro? Farci l'amore, mentre magari il marito sta già pensando ai figli? Al suo futuro, gongola della sua felicità? 
Farci l'amore alla faccia del marito?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui, non vi conosco, ma ho qualcosa un comune con tutti di Voi … il tradimento.
> 
> Questa è la mia storia (in breve) …
> ...


XD che invornito.
Tu sei un capo che ha accettato che una tua sottoposta diventi tua amica?
Benissimo: lei ti fotterà l'azienda.
Ci scommetti?


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

le hai fatto il regalo? (quello in natura non vale)


----------



## passante (29 Agosto 2011)

e perchè di grazia ti ha invitato al matrimonio? e perchè ci sei andato?


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> le hai fatto il regalo? (quello in natura non vale)


E, ancora più importante, che ci hai scritto sul bigliettino d'auguri ? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> XD che invornito.
> Tu sei un capo che ha accettato che una tua sottoposta diventi tua amica?
> Benissimo: lei ti fotterà l'azienda.
> Ci scommetti?


Infatti e per questo da parte tua (cioè del capo dell'azienda) starei anche molto attento, perchè una donna così mi sembra davvero che sappia il fatto suo. Pensaci, nemmeno si sposa e già tradisce. Tu pensi che non aspetti il momento di fare le scarpe anche a te, in un modo o nell'altro?


----------



## kay76 (29 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui, non vi conosco, ma ho qualcosa un comune con tutti di Voi … il tradimento.
> 
> Questa è la mia storia (in breve) …
> ...


Una mia amica scoprì che suo marito la tradiva prima durante e dopo il  matrimonio con la sua testimone (anche questa sposata).....i due matrimoni sono finiti, ed finita anche  la relazione extraconiugale..Insomma, UNA STRAGE.
Rifletti bene prima di portare avanti stà storia.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

Leggo certe storie e veramente resto basito.

E quella si tromba il capoufficio fino al giorno prima di sposarsi e lui stà anche male vedendola sorridere al marito il giorno del matrimono.

Quell'altra scopre quanto è figo dire le porcate al telefono con uno che ha conosciuto in chat.

L'altro ha quattro telefonini.

Un altro ancora se messo con la Glenn Close della brianza

Guarda tu se alla fine, quello che si spende quei quattro spiccioli che guadagna in Sesso, Droga e Rock'n'Roll, cioè me medesimo, è il più normale.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Leggo certe storie e veramente resto basito.
> 
> E quella si tromba il capoufficio fino al giorno prima di sposarsi e lui stà anche male vedendola sorridere al marito il giorno del matrimono.
> 
> ...


Ciccino...questo è il mondo che io conosco.
E non mi spaventa per nulla.
Anzi non lo vorrei diverso.
Piuttosto di un mondo governato da beghine maliziose...meglio questo.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Leggo certe storie e veramente resto basito.
> 
> E quella si tromba il capoufficio fino al giorno prima di sposarsi e lui stà anche male vedendola sorridere al marito il giorno del matrimono.
> 
> ...


Ti dirò quello che penso: io provo molta più stima per chi fa la vita da libertino e va a pagamento a prostitute, che per chi dice alla moglie/marito che va a lavorare e poi si tromba il collega. C'è un abisso tra chi è serio e chi non lo è.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciccino...questo è il mondo che io conosco.
> E non mi spaventa per nulla.
> Anzi non lo vorrei diverso.
> Piuttosto di un mondo governato da beghine maliziose...*meglio questo.*


Fin quando non scopri che chi ti fa le corna è la tua compagna?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ti dirò quello che penso: io provo molta più stima per chi fa la vita da libertino e va a pagamento a prostitute, che per chi dice alla moglie/marito che va a lavorare e poi si tromba il collega. C'è un abisso tra chi è serio e chi non lo è.


Scusami:
Ma nessun libertino va a prostitute.
[video=youtube;eECzRvKw_0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eECzRvKw_0Y[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2011)

Da uomo sposato e che crede nella famiglia, ti consiglierei di parlarle chiaro! ed a questo punto visto che ti sei dichiarato ancora prima che lei si sposasse parlerei di un bel ultimatum. do questa risposta perchè capisco che tu sei innamorato e forse vuoi qualche appiglio per far nascere un discorso con lei. ma onestamente ti consiglierei di metterti l'anima in pace, lei ha scelto, ora sta a te crearti la tua vita visto che lei sta creando la sua.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Leggo certe storie e veramente resto basito.
> 
> E quella si tromba il capoufficio fino al giorno prima di sposarsi e lui stà anche male vedendola sorridere al marito il giorno del matrimono.
> 
> ...


faccina innamorata


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Fin quando non scopri che chi ti fa le corna è la tua compagna?


La mia compagna non mi fa le corna.
Nessuna donna potrà mai tradirmi.
Perchè io non credo ai giuramenti delle donne.
Di nessuna donna.
L'unica volta che ci ho creduto è andata esattamente al contrario.
Io ho giurato a me stesso che non avrei mai più creduto a certi giuramenti.
Proprio perchè conosco la debolezza della carne.
Proprio perchè i miei occhi vedono dentro i tuoi, e fin che tu mi giuri che quello che io vedo è falso, sono proprio i tuoi occhi a tradirti.
Nel momento che io ti credo, sono io a tradire te.
Appoggiando in toto, la montagna di cazzate che ti racconti e soprattutto quelle che tendi di farmi bere.
Ma amo da impazzire le donne quando sono lì che mi intortano e mi danno da intendere.
Tu continua a credere a loro: guarda come ti hanno menato per il naso eh?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui, non vi conosco, ma ho qualcosa un comune con tutti di Voi … il tradimento.
> 
> Questa è la mia storia (in breve) …
> ...


Il prato del vicino è sempre più verde


----------



## passante (29 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> faccina innamorata


non so che cosa ha fumato stamattina tuba, ma era molto buona


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Leggo certe storie e veramente resto basito.
> 
> E quella si tromba il capoufficio fino al giorno prima di sposarsi e lui stà anche male vedendola sorridere al marito il giorno del matrimono.
> 
> ...


 Quoto, solo che io li spendo in shopping e sesso (ma nemmeno tanto in questo)..

Quoto anche Andy e il conte, hai fatto un gravissimo errore ad impelagarti con una tua dipendente/ collaboratrice!


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia compagna non mi fa le corna.
> Nessuna donna potrà mai tradirmi.
> Perchè io non credo ai giuramenti delle donne.
> Di nessuna donna.
> ...


quindi non credi di aver giurato


----------



## passante (29 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto anche Andy e il conte, hai fatto un gravissimo errore ad impelagarti con una tua dipendente/ collaboratrice!


vero vero.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ti dirò quello che penso: io provo molta più stima per chi fa la vita da *libertino* .


Non amo definirmi libertino, da buon toro, preferisco definirmi Gourmet, o, più prosaicamente gaudente.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia compagna non mi fa le corna.
> Nessuna donna potrà mai tradirmi.
> Perchè io non credo ai giuramenti delle donne.
> Di nessuna donna.
> ...


Beh, mi tiri in ballo e anche pesantemente... E' vero mi hanno menato per il naso. E me ne sono andato per cercare altro. Meglio che stare con una che mi mena per il naso e ne sono contento...
Io non faccio bere verità, metto magari le mie esperienze sul piatto.
Chi mena sentenze sono altri... tu forse?


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non amo definirmi libertino, da buon toro, preferisco definirmi Gourmet, o, più prosaicamente gaudente.


c'è toro e toro:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è toro e toro:unhappy:


Non puoi negare che il toro è un gourmet per definizione. Egli ama godere al massimo da ogni situazione. Perlopiù di cose semplici, tanto per rimanere in tema di forum, egli preferisce di gran lunga una serata intorno ad un tavolino all'osteria con tre disgraziati come lui a bere, mangiare e sparar minchiate anzichè passarla al ristorante cercando d'intortare la sgallettata di turno. Anche perchè difficilmente vedrai un toro conquistare, lui se ne stà bello placido a pascolare nel suo recinto, e farà in modo che sarai tu a conquistarlo. Grandi passioni ma nessun volo pindarico, anzi, molto realismo; quando un toro decide che un problema deve essere risolto, non ci sono santi, deve essere risolto. Ovviamente mai sventolare un drappo rosso davanti ad un toro.


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non puoi negare che il toro è un gourmet per definizione. Egli ama godere al massimo da ogni situazione. Perlopiù di cose semplici, tanto per rimanere in tema di forum, egli preferisce di gran lunga una serata intorno ad un tavolino all'osteria con tre disgraziati come lui a bere, mangiare e sparar minchiate anzichè passarla al ristorante cercando d'intortare la sgallettata di turno. Anche perchè difficilmente vedrai un toro conquistare, lui se ne stà bello placido a pascolare nel suo recinto, e farà in modo che sarai tu a conquistarlo. Grandi passioni *ma nessun volo pindarico, anzi, molto realismo*;* quando un toro decide che un problema deve essere risolto, non ci sono santi, deve essere risolto*. Ovviamente mai sventolare un drappo rosso davanti ad un toro.


sul resto....sarà l'ascendente leone, sarà l'aria , sarà l'acqua, sarà la differenza
 vive la difference!


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non puoi negare che il toro è un gourmet per definizione. Egli ama godere al massimo da ogni situazione. Perlopiù di cose semplici, tanto per rimanere in tema di forum, egli preferisce di gran lunga una serata intorno ad un tavolino all'osteria con tre disgraziati come lui a bere, mangiare e sparar minchiate anzichè passarla al ristorante cercando d'intortare la sgallettata di turno. Anche perchè difficilmente vedrai un toro conquistare, lui se ne stà bello placido a pascolare nel suo recinto, e farà in modo che sarai tu a conquistarlo. Grandi passioni ma nessun volo pindarico, anzi, molto realismo; quando un toro decide che un problema deve essere risolto, non ci sono santi, deve essere risolto. Ovviamente mai sventolare un drappo rosso davanti ad un toro.


Direi che mi rispecchio quasi al 100% in questa descrizione e sono toro pure io.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non puoi negare che il toro è un gourmet per definizione. Egli ama godere al massimo da ogni situazione. Perlopiù di cose semplici, tanto per rimanere in tema di forum, *egli preferisce di gran lunga una serata intorno ad un tavolino all'osteria con tre disgraziati come lui a bere, mangiare e sparar minchiate anzichè passarla al ristorante cercando d'intortare la sgallettata di turno.* Anche perchè difficilmente vedrai un toro conquistare, lui se ne stà bello placido a pascolare nel suo recinto, e farà in modo che sarai tu a conquistarlo. Grandi passioni ma nessun volo pindarico, anzi, molto realismo; quando un toro decide che un problema deve essere risolto, non ci sono santi, deve essere risolto. Ovviamente mai sventolare un drappo rosso davanti ad un toro.


Parole sante, quanto amo quei momenti.
A proposito mi ricordi anche un viaggio che feci più di 3 anni fa con 3 amici a Maratea.  Partimmo con l'idea di fare Rafting, poi 2 di noi (tra cui io) vedemmo il ponte da dove ci si doveva calare e abbiamo fatto retrofront. La stessa sera un mio amico è rimasto chiuso in bagno. Abbiamo dovuto chiamare i pompieri. Lui gridava dalla finestra per  claustrofobia, io e un altro a ridere a crepapelle, mentre il quarto stava cercando di abbordare la figlia del proprietario che fumava come un turco e aveva i denti neri...


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

ma questo non è un forum...è una corrida


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo non è un forum...è una corrida


Olèèè..


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui, non vi conosco, ma ho qualcosa un comune con tutti di Voi … il tradimento.
> 
> Questa è la mia storia (in breve) …
> ...


ti sei cacciato in un casino immane! 
Lei ha fatto chiaramente la sua scelta sposandosi! tu sei stato un diversivo...e ora ti tiene pure in pugno al lavoro....vedrai che alla prima cosa storta ti beccherai pure qualche ricatto......


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Sesso al lavoro con il capo...ti ha preso per le palle!!!


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ti sei cacciato in un casino immane!
> Lei ha fatto chiaramente la sua scelta sposandosi! tu sei stato un diversivo...e ora ti tiene pure in pugno al lavoro....vedrai che alla prima cosa storta ti beccherai pure qualche ricatto......


Sì, ma è in tempo. Lo ha fatto prima del matrimonio. Dopo il matrimonio è partita e non è ancora tornata. Al ritorno dovrebbe metterci la forza di trattarla come tutti gli altri e fare finta di nulla. Magari anche dando poca confidenza e tenendola più lontano possibile. Così alla prima fesseria che combina la donna, dovrebbe essere lui a inguaiarla.

Capisco che è dura, soprattutto se ti attizza tutti i sensi, ma, cavolo, è sposata e la posta in palio è troppo alta.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma è in tempo. Lo ha fatto prima del matrimonio. Dopo il matrimonio è partita e non è ancora tornata. Al ritorno dovrebbe metterci la forza di trattarla come tutti gli altri e fare finta di nulla. Magari anche dando poca confidenza e tenendola più lontano possibile. Così alla prima fesseria che combina la donna, dovrebbe essere lui a inguaiarla.
> 
> Capisco che è dura, soprattutto se ti attizza tutti i sensi, ma, cavolo, è sposata e la posta in palio è troppo alta.


si ma lui c'è andato a letto...e se lei lo vuole ricattare il modo per farlo lo trova! 
ricordati che lui è il suo capo....e se lei si è tenuta qualche messaggio compromettente lui è fottuto...ha ragione Daniele...ora lo tiene per le palle!


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Peggio, se lui ha scritto sms ben evidenti, decontestualizzandoli potrebbero essere prova evidente di molestie sessuali. Che dire, non capisco questa voglia ddei capi di finire sul lastrico, cazzo, è così bello comandare.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Peggio, se lui ha scritto sms ben evidenti, decontestualizzandoli potrebbero essere prova evidente di molestie sessuali. Che dire, non capisco questa voglia ddei capi di finire sul lastrico, cazzo, è così bello comandare.


ma non staremo esagerando.....


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Io se fossi una donna stronza lo farei, sai??? In fin dei conto la legge tendenzialmente difende queste le vittime di questi abusi...peccato che lei non sia vittima, ma in fin dei conti lei lo tiene sempre per le palle.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma lui c'è andato a letto...e se lei lo vuole ricattare il modo per farlo lo trova!
> ricordati che lui è il suo capo....e se lei si è tenuta qualche messaggio compromettente lui è fottuto...ha ragione Daniele...ora lo tiene per le palle!


Ok, ma un solo messaggio ora potrebbe creare un piccolo terremoto, che lui potrebbe aggiustare in famiglia, ma che a lei sposa rovinerebbe un intero matrimonio. Senza contare che, se lui è il capo, verrà anche spalleggiato dai dipendenti, perchè è lei a non essere nessuno.
Inoltre lei dovrebbe agire anche per vie ufficiali e non con ricattucci. E in questo caso punto e daccapo: il capo sarà spalleggiato da eventuali testimoni interni (sai... la promozione) e lei avrebbe sempre di più da perdere: posto di lavoro per dichiarazioni false, e suo matrimonio.

Non è così semplice anche con un messaggio compromettente. Il guaio è se lui reitera ancora nella cosa. Allora prima o poi la situazione scoppia.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Ho letto ora mentre scrivevo i post di sopra: uno o più messaggi su sms non fanno prova se non sono integrati da qualcosa di più corposo. Lui potrebbe sempre dire (se risultano da lui spediti) che lei ha preso il suo cellulare e li ha inviati. E lui ha deciso di non cancellarli come possibile prova di un ricatto futuro.
Che poi sul telefono di lei ci siano messaggi, conta poco, lei può scrivere quello che vuole. 

Ripeto, se si ferma ora, chi rischia è lei se non si da una regolata.
E se perde il posto di lavoro, poi lo ritrova in un altro ambiente visto che poi la nomea gira?


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io se fossi una donna stronza lo farei, sai??? In fin dei conto la legge tendenzialmente difende queste le vittime di questi abusi...peccato che lei non sia vittima, ma in fin dei conti lei lo tiene sempre per le palle.


S' ma portati una videocamera o un registratore. Un sms non porta a nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non so che cosa ha fumato stamattina tuba, ma era molto buona


Insisto sono giorni che fuma roba buona. Lo quoterei e metterei faccine ridenti ad ogni suo post....


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Fidati, un sms legato a ora e qundi a cella e a posto lega parecchio! Ancora peggio se è uno smartphone.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidati, un sms legato a ora e qundi a cella e a posto lega parecchio! Ancora peggio se è uno smartphone.


Per questioni mie personali, mi sono ritrovato a portare prove molto più cogenti presso un avvocato per inculare certa gente.
Mi ha fatto desistere. E non è interesse di un avvocato...


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2011)

a me sembra che stiamo diventando paranoici... che senso ha parlare di ricatti ora? Lei neppure avrà tanta voglia che la sua tresca venga scoperta no? Suvvia, tranquilli....


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Per questo gli consiglio di mettere in riga il rapporto e il lavoro.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Soprattutto il capo dovrebbe mantenere un contegno, cavoli, ma che capo è questo che si fa mettere sotto da una che dovrebbe essergli sotto? Cavoli, the power of figa.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

La Kriptonyte era una specie di metafora per Superman: aveva un debole per le donne...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ti prego lascia stare.
> Io mi metto nei panni del marito.
> Sei sposato, lei si è appena sposata. Al massimo falle un discorsetto.
> 
> ...


Io mi chiedo la stessa cosa, visto che ho una storia simile, ma perchè uno si sposa quando ha già tradito la promessa stessa di matrimonio e il suo compagno. Ma perchè la gente nel 2011 non è ancora in grado di rinunciare all'idea di questo status sociale?  Di vivere da solo e godersi tutti gli svaghi che vuole senza convolare a nozze?
E' l'abito bianco? E' la marcia nuziale? E' il farsi rendere indietro i regali fatti agli altri che attrae? Cosa?
Pazienza io che vivo in un paesino sfigato, dove le sig, quando sentono la mia età e che sono zitella mi devono compatire. Poco importa se mia sorella non è arrivata neanche a diplomarsi e io ho una laurea due master, un lavoro, vinco premi, borse di studio ecc., eh no io agli occhi della gente sono una povera irrealizzata perchè non ho famiglia....
E mia madre quando incontra qualcuno che non vede da tempo, ci tiene a sottolineaare che è nonna e sua nipote porta il suo nome, o mi chiede gliel'hai detto alle tue amiche che tua sorella aspetta di nuovo???
Ma dico tutti hanno il mio problema oggi? Vivono tutti in paesini piccolini e per non sentirsi poveri sfigati, raggiungono il massimo dello status sociale, essere mogli o Mariti? Anche se non credono in quelle promesse?
Ho due amici, che stanno insieme da credo 17 anni, di cui cinque di convivenza, quest'anno finalmente si sono sposati e la prima cosa che ha fatto lei dopo il matrimonio è stato cambiare il suo stato su FACEBOOK!!!! Mi ha quasi fatto pena! Il primo giorno dopo le nozze e il pensiero è stato quello di aggiornare il suo profilo e la situazione sentimentale!
bah!


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo la stessa cosa, visto che ho una storia simile, ma perchè uno si sposa quando ha già tradito la promessa stessa di matrimonio e il suo compagno. Ma perchè la gente nel 2011 non è ancora in grado di rinunciare all'idea di questo *status sociale*?  Di vivere da solo e godersi tutti gli svaghi che vuole senza convolare a nozze?
> E' l'abito bianco? E' la marcia nuziale? E' il farsi rendere indietro i regali fatti agli altri che attrae? Cosa?
> Pazienza io che vivo in un paesino sfigato, dove le sig, quando sentono la mia età e che sono zitella mi devono compatire. Poco importa se mia sorella non è arrivata neanche a diplomarsi e io ho una laurea due master, un lavoro, vinco premi, borse di studio ecc., eh no io agli occhi della gente sono una povera irrealizzata perchè non ho famiglia....
> Ma dico tutti hanno il mio problema oggi? Vivono tutti in paesini piccolini e per non sentirsi poveri sfigati, raggiungono il massimo dello status sociale, essere mogli o Mariti? Anche se non credono in quelle promesse?
> ...


Hai detto la verità suprema: sposarsi (come anche fidanzarsi) è uno status sociale. Il non sentirsi sfigati, il non accettare la solitudine, il sentirsi forte quando si va a casa degli amici, il sentirsi qualcuno. Tutti ti riconoscono per un uomo sposato (o donna sposata): hai fatto qualcosa di successo nella vita agli occhi del mondo. E' come comprare la macchina grossa, pur non avendo molti soldi per mantenerla. Infatti poi scoppi. Peggio per loro guarda.
-Un mio amico si sposò dopo un annetto con una ragazza che portò nel gruppo. Dopo pochi giorni (GIORNI) lei gli dice semplicemente: non ti amo più. Finito. Nemmeno cominciato. Agghiacciante.
-Un amico di un mio zio e di mio padre. Da piccoli mio padre ci portava sempre a casa sua perchè aveva l'amiga 500 con l'Hard Disk!!! Io avevo sui 15 anni. La moglie andava in giro in casa con minigonna nera, rossetto rossissimo e calze a rete. Eccome se me la ricordo. Il marito era bello grassottello. Un giorno lo rividi, magro come uno stecco. Mio padre mi disse che era entrato in casa, aveva trovato la moglie a letto con un uomo. Il giudice gli ha tolto pure la casa per la questione dei figli. La moglie era rimasta in casa. Agghiacciante
-La sorella della moglie di un mio amico. Una bella donna bionda, sposata da 7 anni con un Guardiamarina (ufficiale). Uno tipo Raul Bova, onestamente bellissimo. Dopo 7 anni si è scelto una commessa di Auchan. Una sera il mio amico mi chiese di andare con lui, perchè mi diceva che si comportava stranamente e la sorella della moglie voleva aiuto per capire. Lo seguimmo ad Auchan, lei davvero una zoccoletta. Agghiacciante


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2011)

Caro Drago, vieni qui, chiedi che cosa succederà... come reagirete al suo ritorno dal viaggio di nozze... Ma non possiamo saperlo! 
Però: hai molte cose da perdere (anche lei, se è per questo), hai scelto un'amante che si deve costruire tutto un nido famigliare con il marito... 
Di sicuro, il prezzo che dovrai pagare è: tenerti pronto a sparire in qualsiasi momento dalla sua vita privata. Accettare che, quando le acque si fanno cattive, il vostro rapporto torni SUBITO nei ranghi della formalità, del rapporto capo/dipendente.
Ti conviene stare a vedere come vanno le cose. Ah, spero per te che non ti sia innamorato! Lì sì che sarebbe tutto "croce e delizia" (forse più croce che tutto il resto :singleeye

in bocca al lupo, stai in campana!


----------



## orchidea (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Hai detto la verità suprema: sposarsi (come anche fidanzarsi) è uno status sociale. Il non sentirsi sfigati, il non accettare la solitudine, il sentirsi forte quando si va a casa degli amici, il sentirsi qualcuno. Tutti ti riconoscono per un uomo sposato (o donna sposata): hai fatto qualcosa di successo nella vita agli occhi del mondo. E' come comprare la macchina grossa, pur non avendo molti soldi per mantenerla. Infatti poi scoppi. Peggio per loro guarda.
> -Un mio amico si sposò dopo un annetto con una ragazza che portò nel gruppo. Dopo pochi giorni (GIORNI) lei gli dice semplicemente: non ti amo più. Finito. Nemmeno cominciato. Agghiacciante.
> -Un amico di un mio zio e di mio padre. Da piccoli mio padre ci portava sempre a casa sua perchè aveva l'amiga 500 con l'Hard Disk!!! Io avevo sui 15 anni. La moglie andava in giro in casa con minigonna nera, rossetto rossissimo e calze a rete. Eccome se me la ricordo. Il marito era bello grassottello. Un giorno lo rividi, magro come uno stecco. Mio padre mi disse che era entrato in casa, aveva trovato la moglie a letto con un uomo. Il giudice gli ha tolto pure la casa per la questione dei figli. La moglie era rimasta in casa. Agghiacciante
> -La sorella della moglie di un mio amico. Una bella donna bionda, sposata da 7 anni con un Guardiamarina (ufficiale). Uno tipo Raul Bova, onestamente bellissimo. Dopo 7 anni si è scelto una commessa di Auchan. Una sera il mio amico mi chiese di andare con lui, perchè mi diceva che si comportava stranamente e la sorella della moglie voleva aiuto per capire. Lo seguimmo ad Auchan, lei davvero una zoccoletta. Agghiacciante



VERO... ma non fermatevi al matrimonio... perchè dopo il matrimonio ci vogliono i figli.. altro status sociale altrimenti sei un fallito come uomo e come donna e come coppia!!
Attenzione alle coppie che non possono avere figli!! sono i peggiori!! 
Perchè dicono che tutto è finito tra loro e vi imbaccuchisconno di parole e dolci vane promesse...
per poi dirvi... ops scusa ma vedi eri un momento abbiamo problemi di concepimento sono sposato da poco abbiamo provato di tutto e sei capitato in un momento di crisi....
CAZZATE!!!!
scusate l'ot


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> *Hai detto la verità suprema: *sposarsi (come anche fidanzarsi) è uno status sociale. Il non sentirsi sfigati, il non accettare la solitudine, il sentirsi forte quando si va a casa degli amici, il sentirsi qualcuno. Tutti ti riconoscono per un uomo sposato (o donna sposata): hai fatto qualcosa di successo nella vita agli occhi del mondo. E' come comprare la macchina grossa, pur non avendo molti soldi per mantenerla. Infatti poi scoppi. Peggio per loro guarda.
> -Un mio amico si sposò dopo un annetto con una ragazza che portò nel gruppo. Dopo pochi giorni (GIORNI) lei gli dice semplicemente: non ti amo più. Finito. Nemmeno cominciato. Agghiacciante.
> -Un amico di un mio zio e di mio padre. Da piccoli mio padre ci portava sempre a casa sua perchè aveva l'amiga 500 con l'Hard Disk!!! Io avevo sui 15 anni. La moglie andava in giro in casa con minigonna nera, rossetto rossissimo e calze a rete. Eccome se me la ricordo. Il marito era bello grassottello. Un giorno lo rividi, magro come uno stecco. Mio padre mi disse che era entrato in casa, aveva trovato la moglie a letto con un uomo. Il giudice gli ha tolto pure la casa per la questione dei figli. La moglie era rimasta in casa. Agghiacciante
> -La sorella della moglie di un mio amico. Una bella donna bionda, sposata da 7 anni con un Guardiamarina (ufficiale). Uno tipo Raul Bova, onestamente bellissimo. Dopo 7 anni si è scelto una commessa di Auchan. Una sera il mio amico mi chiese di andare con lui, perchè mi diceva che si comportava stranamente e la sorella della moglie voleva aiuto per capire. Lo seguimmo ad Auchan, lei davvero una zoccoletta. Agghiacciante


Lo vedi che qualcosa lo capisco, malgrado i miei disastri amorosi???


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> VERO... ma non fermatevi al matrimonio... perchè dopo il matrimonio ci vogliono i figli.. altro status sociale altrimenti sei un fallito come uomo e come donna e come coppia!!
> Attenzione alle coppie che non possono avere figli!! sono i peggiori!!
> Perchè dicono che tutto è finito tra loro e vi imbaccuchisconno di parole e dolci vane promesse...
> per poi dirvi... ops scusa ma vedi eri un momento abbiamo problemi di concepimento sono sposato da poco abbiamo provato di tutto e sei capitato in un momento di crisi....
> ...


Ma io infatti nella mia risposta ho detto che mia madre la prima cosa che sottolinea con gente estranea, in modo fiero, è che è nonna. lo evidenzia, gli brillano gli occhi....poi ha la povera zitella a carico, pure più grande dell'altra sorella, che ha una laurea e un lavoro, ha viaggiato, insomma strana, perchè pensa alla sua realizzazione personale.
Pensa che mi ha cazziato pure la mia dentista che mi dice, ti devi fare una famiglia, a me sembra che tu pensi solo alla carriera....lei che vive un matrimonio infelice ed è separata in casa, che resta con il marito solo per la figlia!

Scusate anche me per l'off topic, anzi due!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ma io infatti nella mia risposta ho detto che mia madre la prima cosa che sottolinea con gente estranea, in modo fiero, è che è nonna. lo evidenzia, gli brillano gli occhi....poi ha la povera zitella a carico, pure più grande dell'altra sorella, che ha una laurea e un lavoro, ha viaggiato, insomma strana, perchè pensa alla sua realizzazione personale.
> *Pensa che mi ha cazziato pure la mia dentista che mi dice, ti devi fare una famiglia, a me sembra che tu pensi solo alla carriera....l*ei che vive un matrimonio infelice ed è separata in casa, che resta con il marito solo per la figlia!
> 
> Scusate anche me per l'off topic, anzi due!


Gente stupida e povera


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Gente stupida e povera


Stupida forse, povera mi sembra difficile, visto che lei e il marito sono entrambi dentisti! 

We è una battuta questa! Capito?


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Che per arrivare a fare quella professione non penso non si sia dedicata alla carriera... a meno che qualcuno non abbia dato delle spintarelle e abbiano avuto tempo per vivere la vita anche...


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

*O.T.*



diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ma io infatti nella mia risposta ho detto che mia madre la prima cosa che sottolinea con gente estranea, in modo fiero, è che è nonna. lo evidenzia, gli brillano gli occhi....poi ha la povera zitella a carico, pure più grande dell'altra sorella, che ha una laurea e un lavoro, ha viaggiato, insomma strana, perchè pensa alla sua realizzazione personale.
> Pensa che mi ha cazziato pure la mia dentista che mi dice, ti devi fare una famiglia, a me sembra che tu pensi solo alla carriera....lei che vive un matrimonio infelice ed è separata in casa, che resta con il marito solo per la figlia!
> 
> Scusate anche me per l'off topic, anzi due!


Ecco perché ti andava bene una relazione atipica, perché avevi ben altro da fare e non volevi rischiare di ritrovatti legata con marito e figli e non potere esprimere le tue potenzialità.
Però lui non avrebbe dovuto sposare un'altra.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ecco perché ti andava bene una relazione atipica, perché avevi ben altro da fare e non volevi rischiare di ritrovatti legata con marito e figli e non potere esprimere le tue potenzialità.
> Però lui non avrebbe dovuto sposare un'altra.


Ahhhhhhh signoreeeee, visto che mi alla mia veneranda età mi sono realizzata adesso sono pronta per una relazione ok? Chi ha detto che i figli e i mariti minano la realizzazione professionale?
Non sono la donna da carriera, ho ritrovato lavoro solo da un mese, guadagno da fame malgrado i titoli di studio. *Non ho mai detto che lui non doveva fare la sua vita*. Era libero di fare ciò che voleva ma possibilmente tenermi fuori da quel gioco cattivo!
E adesso scusa, ma in tv stanno dando un film che adoro! Buona notte!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

caro tubarao ...
 Viviamo in un mondo in cui tutti aspirano al meglio e vogliono essere i migliori.
Eppure, quello che si rimprovera alle persone giudicate strane è di non essere normali E non so se è meglio essere normali ed essere accettati, o non esserlo ed essere liberi...


                                  La normalità è la coscienza della propria follia
                                                     (Carl Gustav Jung)


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Caro Drago, vieni qui, chiedi che cosa succederà... come reagirete al suo ritorno dal viaggio di nozze... Ma non possiamo saperlo!
> Però: hai molte cose da perdere (anche lei, se è per questo), hai scelto un'amante che si deve costruire tutto un nido famigliare con il marito...
> Di sicuro, il prezzo che dovrai pagare è: tenerti pronto a sparire in qualsiasi momento dalla sua vita privata. Accettare che, quando le acque si fanno cattive, il vostro rapporto torni SUBITO nei ranghi della formalità, del rapporto capo/dipendente.
> Ti conviene stare a vedere come vanno le cose. Ah, spero per te che non ti sia innamorato! Lì sì che sarebbe tutto "croce e delizia" (forse più croce che tutto il resto :singleeye
> ...



Mi sa che è la risposta migliore che abbia ricevuto Drago  
Segnatela  e appuntatela! :

Ciao Ari!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ma io infatti nella mia risposta ho detto che mia madre la prima cosa che sottolinea con gente estranea, in modo fiero, è che è nonna. lo evidenzia, gli brillano gli occhi....poi ha la povera zitella a carico, pure più grande dell'altra sorella, che ha una laurea e un lavoro, ha viaggiato, insomma strana, perchè pensa alla sua realizzazione personale.
> Pensa che mi ha cazziato pure la mia dentista che mi dice, ti devi fare una famiglia, a me sembra che tu pensi solo alla carriera....lei che vive un matrimonio infelice ed è separata in casa, che resta con il marito solo per la figlia!
> 
> Scusate anche me per l'off topic, anzi due!



Non hai certo bisogno di incoraggiamenti, ma da donna che ci tiene al suo lavoro, anche se ho una figlia, ti mando un abbraccio di solidarietà! Non mollare mai!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ecco perché ti andava bene una relazione atipica, perché avevi ben altro da fare e non volevi rischiare di ritrovatti legata con marito e figli e non potere esprimere le tue potenzialità.
> Però lui non avrebbe dovuto sposare un'altra.


Grazie al cielo conosco personalmente coppie in cui lui e lei si sostengono a vicenda per la propria carriera, senza dimenticare la coppia e i figli... Un sollievo e una gioia pensare a loro!


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Eccomi, 
grazie a tutti delle risposte!!

risponderò via via a tutti ....


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> e perchè di grazia ti ha invitato al matrimonio? e perchè ci sei andato?


l'evento era oraganizzato da molto tempo prima che succedesse quello che è susccesso e chiaramente non potevo mancare!


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Da uomo sposato e che crede nella famiglia, ti consiglierei di parlarle chiaro! ed a questo punto visto che ti sei dichiarato ancora prima che lei si sposasse parlerei di un bel ultimatum. do questa risposta perchè capisco che tu sei innamorato e forse vuoi qualche appiglio per far nascere un discorso con lei. ma onestamente ti consiglierei di metterti l'anima in pace, lei ha scelto, ora sta a te crearti la tua vita visto che lei sta creando la sua.


so benissimo che non può esserci futuro, ne abbiamo già parlato pima che la cosa diventasse concreta sperando di ruiscire a farla rimanere solo un'avventura ... purtroppo io credo di non esserci riuscito, spero che almeno lei riesca a tornare sulla giusta via


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui, non vi conosco, ma ho qualcosa un comune con tutti di Voi … il tradimento.
> 
> Questa è la mia storia (in breve) …
> ...



Ciao Drago,non ti faccio la morale,anch'io sono sposato e ho l'amante pero'..........
Negli anni e'successo anche a me di capire che la mia impiegata,ne ho avute diverse,ci sarebbe stata volentieri,e in alcuni casi ho fatto fatica a trattenermi.
Ma mai e poi mai potrei accettare il sesso con una dipendente,errore gravissimo amico,dopo scusa quando fa'una cazzata che gli dici,amore chissa'se la prossima volta.....invece di''lo sa'che e'pagata per...etc.....''???
Licenziala seduta stante,se puoi farlo.
Viceversa il capo sara'lei.......poi non ti nascondo,opinione personalissima,che a vederla davanti 10 ore al giorno,non mi ecciterebbe,anzi.....


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il prato del vicino è sempre più verde


E' proprio vero...


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> a me sembra che stiamo diventando paranoici... che senso ha parlare di ricatti ora? Lei neppure avrà tanta voglia che la sua tresca venga scoperta no? Suvvia, tranquilli....


esatto!! inoltre il suo matrimonio "vale" sicuramente più di quello che potrebbe ricavare da me!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Drago,non ti faccio la morale,anch'io sono sposato e ho l'amante pero'..........
> Negli anni e'successo anche a me di capire che la mia impiegata,ne ho avute diverse,ci sarebbe stata volentieri,e in alcuni casi ho fatto fatica a trattenermi.
> Ma mai e poi mai potrei accettare il sesso con una dipendente,errore gravissimo amico,dopo scusa quando fa'una cazzata che gli dici,amore chissa'se la prossima volta.....invece di''lo sa'che e'pagata per...etc.....''???
> *Licenziala seduta stante,se *puoi farlo.
> Viceversa il capo sara'lei.......poi non ti nascondo,opinione personalissima,che a vederla davanti 10 ore al giorno,non mi ecciterebbe,anzi.....


:eek


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Drago,non ti faccio la morale,anch'io sono sposato e ho l'amante pero'..........
> Negli anni e'successo anche a me di capire che la mia impiegata,ne ho avute diverse,ci sarebbe stata volentieri,e in alcuni casi ho fatto fatica a trattenermi.
> Ma mai e poi mai potrei accettare il sesso con una dipendente,errore gravissimo amico,dopo scusa quando fa'una cazzata che gli dici,amore chissa'se la prossima volta.....invece di''lo sa'che e'pagata per...etc.....''???
> *Licenziala seduta stante,se puoi farlo.*
> Viceversa il capo sara'lei.......poi non ti nascondo,opinione personalissima,che a vederla davanti 10 ore al giorno,non mi ecciterebbe,anzi.....


E con quali motivazioni dovrebbe farlo al momento? E sarebbe anche controproducente, perchè lei potrebbe reagire in maniera impulsiva e azzardata creando uno scandalo. Non penso che accetterebbe così senza motivo un licenziamento. E' sempre un posto di lavoro che per molti di noi può essere più importante di una relazione... sapete, bisogna anche mangiare...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :eek



Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.....


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Drago,non ti faccio la morale,anch'io sono sposato e ho l'amante pero'..........
> Negli anni e'successo anche a me di capire che la mia impiegata,ne ho avute diverse,ci sarebbe stata volentieri,e in alcuni casi ho fatto fatica a trattenermi.
> Ma mai e poi mai potrei accettare il sesso con una dipendente,errore gravissimo amico,dopo scusa quando fa'una cazzata che gli dici,amore chissa'se la prossima volta.....invece di''lo sa'che e'pagata per...etc.....''???
> *Licenziala seduta stante,se puoi farlo.*Viceversa il capo sara'lei.......poi non ti nascondo,opinione personalissima,che a vederla davanti 10 ore al giorno,non mi ecciterebbe,anzi.....


MA SEI PAZZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

alla grettezza non c'è mai fine


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2011)

Licenziamento senza buona causa Lothar...è anche peggio che l'avere le palle in mano. Sarebbe il caso di ddire basta a questa storia che non è storia e imparare a lavorare e basta.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Licenziamento senza buona causa Lothar...è anche peggio che l'avere le palle in mano. Sarebbe il caso di ddire basta a questa storia che non è storia e imparare a lavorare e basta.


Dipende Daniele da quanti dipendenti ha,poi sai in questo momento basta scrivere che.....per la nota situazione economica purtroppo il suo lavoro non serve piu'...etc''
Lo so'che e'brutto,ma mica puo'licenziarsi lui no???immagina che bello,tutte le mattine vederla li'..fate presto a scandalizzarvi ragazzi...


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dipende Daniele da quanti dipendenti ha,poi sai in questo momento basta scrivere che.....per la nota situazione economica purtroppo il suo lavoro non serve piu'...etc''
> Lo so'che e'brutto,ma mica puo'licenziarsi lui no???immagina che bello,tutte le mattine vederla li'..fate presto a scandalizzarvi ragazzi...


innanzitutto nessuno si scandalizza! e se è per questo ci dovevano pensare tutti e due prima di andare a letto insieme che si sarebbero visti tutte le mattine!
non vedo ora perchè dovrebbe pagare lei con il lavoro un errore che hanno fatto in due!
se sono entrambi persone intelligenti sapranno convivere con questa cosa.......


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Caro Drago, vieni qui, chiedi che cosa succederà... come reagirete al suo ritorno dal viaggio di nozze... Ma non possiamo saperlo!
> Però: hai molte cose da perdere (anche lei, se è per questo), hai scelto un'amante che si deve costruire tutto un nido famigliare con il marito...
> Di sicuro, il prezzo che dovrai pagare è: tenerti pronto a sparire in qualsiasi momento dalla sua vita privata. Accettare che, quando le acque si fanno cattive, il vostro rapporto torni SUBITO nei ranghi della formalità, del rapporto capo/dipendente.
> Ti conviene stare a vedere come vanno le cose. Ah, spero per te che non ti sia innamorato! Lì sì che sarebbe tutto "croce e delizia" (forse più croce che tutto il resto :singleeye
> ...


grazie, 
sicuramente questa storia non ha futuro quindi credo che attendere però non mi porterà a nulla di buono....  devo far tornare tutto il più possibile come prima!! 
ciao


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2011)

Lothar, la tua soluzione è da persone grette e meschine e spiega molto del tuo rapporto con tua moglie e di perchè la tradisci. Onestamente? Il conte ti frequenterà annche, ma con quello che hai scritto hai solo dimostrato di valere più o meno come un mafioso, il mercimonio della carne umana.


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> innanzitutto nessuno si scandalizza! e se è per questo ci dovevano pensare tutti e due prima di andare a letto insieme che si sarebbero visti tutte le mattine!
> non vedo ora perchè dovrebbe pagare lei con il lavoro un errore che hanno fatto in due!
> se sono entrambi persone intelligenti sapranno convivere con questa cosa.......


il licenziamento non è contemplabile, io non ci sono mai in azienda e questa è la nostra "ancora di salvezza".


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

per darvi altri elementi relativi ai rapporti sul posto di lavoro vi dico che in questi mesi lei è stata molto più produttiva di prima, più attenta, più puntuale e sicuramente rispondeva meglio alle mie richieste (faceva anche cose in più ma no le richiedevo )


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dipende Daniele da quanti dipendenti ha,poi sai in questo momento basta scrivere che.....per la nota situazione economica purtroppo il suo lavoro non serve piu'...etc''
> Lo so'che e'brutto,ma mica puo'licenziarsi lui no???immagina che bello,tutte le mattine vederla li'..fate presto a scandalizzarvi ragazzi...


Quindi funziona così...prima ci si scopa l'impiegata e poi la si licenzia. Pensarci prima no eh? Ma tu faresti perdere il lavoro a una ragazza perchè è venuta a letto con te? No Lothar, non è brutto è da persone subdole e meschine...


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> il licenziamento non è contemplabile, io non ci sono mai in azienda e questa è la nostra "ancora di salvezza".


ma il licenziamento non è contemplabile in nessun caso! 
e cmq siete entrambi adulti e vaccinati..quindi non credo che per voi sia un problema "convivere" serenamente!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> per darvi altri elementi relativi ai rapporti sul posto di lavoro vi dico che in questi mesi lei è stata molto più produttiva di prima, più attenta, più puntuale e sicuramente rispondeva meglio alle mie richieste (faceva anche cose in più ma no le richiedevo )


A maggior ragione dovresti mantenere le distanze ora.

Pensaci: fa vedere che si impegna più degli altri al lavoro, fa l'amore con un dirigente, e si sposa il giorno dopo. Io non mi fiderei mai di una donna così. Mi sa tanto di pianificazione di intenti.

Poi il licenziamento senza giusta causa per una persona che SA di aver lavorato bene... un macello senza fine


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

ma gente sul lavoro non si scherza: è un diritto sacrosanto.come si può pensare di disporre della vita della gente per i propri comodi in questo modo?


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A maggior ragione dovresti mantenere le distanze ora.
> 
> Pensaci: fa vedere che si impegna più degli altri al lavoro, fa l'amore con un dirigente, e si sposa il giorno dopo. Io non mi fiderei mai di una donna così. Mi sa tanto di pianificazione di intenti.
> 
> Poi il licenziamento senza giusta causa per una persona che SA di aver lavorato bene... un macello senza fine


ripeto, non ho nessuna intenzione di licenziarla. Riuscirò a conviverci anche se tutto andrà nel peggiore dei casi!


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

*Come?*



Drago ha detto:


> ripeto, non ho nessuna intenzione di licenziarla. Riuscirò a conviverci anche se tutto andrà nel peggiore dei casi!


Come la metti con tua moglie (non avete figli?) e lei con il marito?
Cosa pensi di lei come persona? Cosa pensi di te?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi funziona così...prima ci si scopa l'impiegata e poi la si licenzia. Pensarci prima no eh? Ma tu faresti perdere il lavoro a una ragazza perchè è venuta a letto con te? No Lothar, non è brutto è da persone subdole e meschine...


Hai ragione scusa..ho scritto un'idiozia,io sul lavoro non sono buono ma cosi'e'troppo..non lo farei neanch'io.
Pero'Farfalla prova ad immedesimarti...tu sei il capo e devi convivere con una persona con la quale haio fatto sesso,e alla quale hai detto..basta e'stato bello,ora torna ad essere la mia subalterna....
Sai cosa farei io?Mi darei da fare per trovargli un'altro lavoro..............


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Hai ragione scusa..ho scritto un'idiozia*,io sul lavoro non sono buono ma cosi'e'troppo..non lo farei neanch'io.
> Pero'Farfalla prova ad immedesimarti...tu sei il capo e devi convivere con una persona con la quale haio fatto sesso,e alla quale hai detto..basta e'stato bello,ora torna ad essere la mia subalterna....
> Sai cosa farei io?Mi darei da fare per trovargli un'altro lavoro..............


questa cosa ti fa onore: un punto per lothar (ipotetico)


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma gente sul lavoro non si scherza: è un diritto sacrosanto.come si può pensare di disporre della vita della gente per i propri comodi in questo modo?


"si" può pensare?
Una sola voce ha suggerito quello... 

Ma si è anche corretta


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai ragione scusa..ho scritto un'idiozia,io sul lavoro non sono buono ma cosi'e'troppo..non lo farei neanch'io.
> Pero'Farfalla prova ad immedesimarti...tu sei il capo e devi convivere con una persona con la quale haio fatto sesso,e alla quale hai detto..basta e'stato bello,ora torna ad essere la mia subalterna....
> Sai cosa farei io?*Mi darei da fare per trovargli un'altro lavoro.*.............



Ma anche questo significherebbe continuare ad avere un rapporto privilegiato con questa donna.
In effetti la situazione è difficile, anche nel cercare di essere formali al lavoro: andare al lavoro e trovarti davanti una bella donna, che sai che ci sta, metterebbe alla prova pure un santo


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai ragione scusa..ho scritto un'idiozia,io sul lavoro non sono buono ma cosi'e'troppo..non lo farei neanch'io.
> Pero'Farfalla prova ad immedesimarti...tu sei il capo e devi convivere con una persona con la quale haio fatto sesso,e alla quale hai detto..basta e'stato bello,ora torna ad essere la mia subalterna....
> Sai cosa farei io?Mi darei da fare per trovargli un'altro lavoro..............


Sempre che a lei interessi cambiare lavoro...Magari a lei sta benissimo continuare a lavorare lì indipendentemente dal fatto che continuano la loro relazione o no..


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre che a lei interessi cambiare lavoro...Magari a lei sta benissimo continuare a lavorare lì indipendentemente dal fatto che continuano la loro relazione o no..


Io non ne sarei capace,e Farfalla se lo dico io.....infatti non capisco il perche'le storie clandestine debbano nascere al lavoro.
Io penso sempre alla fine,da domattina tu non sei piu'la mia amante,ma torni ad essere la mia collega con la scrivania di fronte,perche'ora scopi con...capo dell'ufficio acquisti al piano di sopra.....anche questo bello vero???


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io non ne sarei capace,e Farfalla se lo dico io.....infatti non capisco il perche'le storie clandestine debbano nascere al lavoro.
> Io penso sempre alla fine,da domattina tu non sei piu'la mia amante,ma torni ad essere la mia collega con la scrivania di fronte,perche'ora scopi con...capo dell'ufficio acquisti al piano di sopra.....*anche questo bello vero???*



E diventeresti pure geloso...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io non ne sarei capace,e Farfalla se lo dico io.....infatti non capisco il perche'le storie clandestine debbano nascere al lavoro.
> Io penso sempre alla fine,da domattina tu non sei piu'la mia amante,ma torni ad essere la mia collega con la scrivania di fronte,perche'ora scopi con...capo dell'ufficio acquisti al piano di sopra.....anche questo bello vero???


Non so che dire. Non ho tutta la tua esperienza in materia. 
Ma se, come dici, non ci metti il minimo sentimento non capisco che te frega se questa dopo di te scopa con il capo dell'ufficio al piano di sopra.
La mia esperienza è talmente diversa che non so come mi comporterei...


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> ripeto, non ho nessuna intenzione di licenziarla. Riuscirò a conviverci anche se tutto andrà nel peggiore dei casi!


Andrà nel migliore dei modi invece...tromberete felici e soddisfatti, finchè carriera non vi separi.
Lei otterrà qualche beneficio lavorativo...rimarrà incinta del marito, e mentre è in aspettativa tu sarai passato a qualche altra collega.
Tuto come da copione.

Viva gli sposi!!!!


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Andrà nel migliore dei modi invece...tromberete felici e soddisfatti, finchè carriera non vi separi.
> Lei otterrà qualche beneficio lavorativo...rimarrà incinta del marito, e mentre è in aspettativa tu sarai passato a qualche altra collega.
> Tuto come da copione.
> 
> Viva gli sposi!!!!


ma secondo me non sarà cosi....


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so che dire. Non ho tutta la tua esperienza in materia.
> Ma se, come dici, non ci metti il minimo sentimento non capisco che te frega se questa dopo di te scopa con il capo dell'ufficio al piano di sopra.
> La mia esperienza è talmente diversa che non so come mi comporterei...


Mi sono spiegato male,non gelosia,di una donna sposata non si puo'essere gelosi,in generale deve essere brutto.
Anch'io ho avuto e ho tutt'ora esperienze diverse,quindi in questo caso non saprei cosa succeda poi davvero,,,tanto qualcuno verra' a dircelo,uno c'e'qua'..che lo sa'...


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Andrà nel migliore dei modi invece...tromberete felici e soddisfatti, finchè carriera non vi separi.
> Lei otterrà qualche beneficio lavorativo...rimarrà incinta del marito, e mentre è in aspettativa tu sarai passato a qualche altra collega.
> Tuto come da copione.
> 
> Viva gli sposi!!!!


Un lieto fine? (lieto... insomma...)
Ripeto, il rischio è troppo alto, perchè l'opposto sarebbe:

-matrimono di lei rovinato
-posto di lavoro di lei rovinato
-lei si fa la nomea della z......
-matrimonio di lui rovinato
-relazione tra loro due terminata

L'unico a cui rimarrebbe qualcosa è proprio lui: il suo lavoro


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Un lieto fine? (lieto... insomma...)
> Ripeto, il rischio è troppo alto, perchè l'opposto sarebbe:
> 
> -matrimono di lei rovinato
> ...


Politica aziendale bellezza!!!
D'altronde se si fossero preoccupati dell'etica, non ci sarebbero state nè corna, nè matrimonio.

A loro va bene così....


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> *Politica aziendale bellezza!!!
> D'altronde se si fossero preoccupati dell'etica, non ci sarebbero state nè corna, nè matrimonio.*
> 
> A loro va bene così....


Ok, però lui non avrebbe nemmeno aperto la discussione, no?


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Andrà nel migliore dei modi invece...tromberete felici e soddisfatti, finchè carriera non vi separi.
> Lei otterrà qualche beneficio lavorativo...rimarrà incinta del marito, e mentre è in aspettativa tu sarai passato a qualche altra collega.
> Tuto come da copione.
> 
> Viva gli sposi!!!!


non andrà così!


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2011)

Mah...che tristezza...


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma secondo me non sarà cosi....




Perchè hai un'indole romantica.


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> non andrà così!


E allora dicci tu come andrà...


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Un lieto fine? (lieto... insomma...)
> Ripeto, il rischio è troppo alto, perchè l'opposto sarebbe:
> 
> -matrimono di lei rovinato
> ...


non lo so come andrà ma non credo al lieto fine ... spero che non finirà come dice Andy


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Perchè hai un'indole romantica.


non si tratta di aver un'indole romantica! 
è che confido nel buon senso di due persone che hanno fatto una cazzata e riescono in maniera civile a non distruggere le loro rispettive vite!


----------



## patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> non lo so come andrà ma non credo al lieto fine ... spero che non finirà come dice Andy


Ha intenzione di lasciare tua moglie?


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> non lo so come andrà ma non credo al lieto fine ... spero che non finirà come dice Andy


Senti ti posso raccontare cosa è successo a me? E' una storia molto diversa, ma ha avuto a che fare con un "datore di lavoro". Uso il termine tra virgolette perchè si tratta di un dipendente statale, per cui formalmente non decideva lui un'assunzione (nella pratica sì, però).
Io mi innamorai di una donna più grande che bazzicava nell'ambiente di lavoro (nel senso che non lavorava lì, ma era sempre presente). Lei mi venne dietro e alla fine ci fidanzammo. Non voglio entrare qui nei problemi tra noi due (avevo aperto una discussione sulla mia storia), ma LUI le andava dietro in maniera ossessiva. Io lo seppi dopo. Lei non lo voleva e lo negava in continuazione. Quando LUI ha scoperto la nostra storia ha cominciato a ostacolarmi nella carriera, rendendomela impossibile, ed ha fatto in modo che io chiedessi le dimissioni.

Come vedi non c'entra molto con la tua storia, ma c'è di mezzo la morale sul posto di lavoro. C'è sempre, alla fine, chi perde. In questo caso ho perso io. Nel tuo caso potreste perdere entrambi.


----------



## Addison (30 Agosto 2011)

Ma tu avresti lasciato la tua famiglia per lei?


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non si tratta di aver un'indole romantica!
> è che confido nel buon senso di due persone *che hanno fatto una cazzata *e riescono in maniera civile a non distruggere le loro rispettive vite!


Io se sapessi che mio marito mi ha tradita pochi giorni prima del nostro matrimonio e ha pure invitato l'amante alla cerimonia, non so perchè, ma non riuscirei a vederla come una cazzata. Aspirerei, anzi, a vedermi distruggere la vita, se la vita fosse una finzione di queste proporzioni.


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Un Drago, che si definisce amante della sposa, che assiste compiaciuto al matrimonio della collega che trova bellissima vestita di bianco...e che attende il ritorno della fanciulla dal viaggio di nozze, non può che aspirare ad un lieto fine che salvi lavoro e famigliola.


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Addison ha detto:


> Ma tu avresti lasciato la tua famiglia per lei?


direi di no, ma non ne sono sicuro!! 
Ad oggi questa storia mi prende molto, non riesco a pensare ad altro, ma non so se domani finirà tutto o continuerà!!

cmq ad oggi non lascerei mia moglie per quest'altra donna ... la lascerei perche forse non sono più innamorato ...


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io se sapessi che mio marito mi ha tradita pochi giorni prima del nostro matrimonio e ha pure invitato l'amante alla cerimonia, non so perchè, ma non riuscirei a vederla come una cazzata. Aspirerei, anzi, a vedermi distruggere la vita, se la vita fosse una finzione di queste proporzioni.


effettivamente ho sbagliato termine..non si tratta di una cazzata....
ma visto che lei ha comunque deciso di sposarsi mi pare chiaro che la sua scelta l'ha fatta...ora gli effettivi sviluppi si avranno solo a rientro dal viaggio di nozze di lei....


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> direi di no, ma non ne sono sicuro!!
> Ad oggi questa storia mi prende molto, non riesco a pensare ad altro, ma non so se domani finirà tutto o continuerà!!
> 
> cmq ad oggi non lascerei mia moglie per quest'altra donna ... *la lascerei perche forse non sono più innamorato *...


ma avete figli?


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma avete figli?


Verranno al mondo per fornire un ottimo alibi per lasciare le cose come sono.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> direi di no, ma non ne sono sicuro!!
> Ad oggi questa storia mi prende molto, non riesco a pensare ad altro, ma non so se domani finirà tutto o continuerà!!
> 
> cmq ad oggi non lascerei mia moglie per quest'altra donna ... la lascerei perche forse non sono più innamorato ...


Drago visto che siamo sulla stessa barca,quasi...perche'la mia amante per fortuna non lavora nella mia azienda...ti chiedo:ma a casa sesso si o no?e anche se avete figli,e sopratutto che eta' avete,tutti e tre,e per finire da quanto siete sposati?ciao


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Un Drago, che si definisce amante della sposa, che assiste compiaciuto al matrimonio della collega che trova bellissima vestita di bianco...e che attende il ritorno della fanciulla dal viaggio di nozze, non può che aspirare ad un lieto fine che salvi lavoro e famigliola.


cosa pensi che dovrei aspirare? che tutto vada male? o che tutto rientri e sia stata solo una cazzata?? 

... drago mi ci chiamano da 20 anni, chi ti ha detto che ero compiaciuto?


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Drago visto che siamo sulla stessa barca,quasi...perche'la mia amante per fortuna non lavora nella mia azienda...ti chiedo:ma a casa sesso si o no?e anche se avete figli,e sopratutto che eta' avete,tutti e tre,e per finire da quanto siete sposati?ciao


non abbiamo figli, abbiamo tutti la stessa età tra 38 e 40 e casa si, faccio sesso regolarmente e sono spostao da 7 anni!
Ciao


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> cosa pensi che dovrei aspirare? che tutto vada male? o che tutto rientri e sia stata solo una cazzata??
> 
> ... drago mi ci chiamano da 20 anni, chi ti ha detto che ero compiaciuto?


Diciamo che ho vissuto la tua esperienza. Io ero la sposa.


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Diciamo che ho vissuto la tua esperienza. Io ero la sposa.


com'è andata a finire?


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> non abbiamo figli, abbiamo tutti la stessa età tra 38 e 40 e casa si, faccio sesso regolarmente e sono spostao da 7 anni!
> Ciao


Eh ma io ero molto più giovane!!!!


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> non abbiamo figli, abbiamo tutti la stessa età tra 38 e 40 e casa si, faccio sesso regolarmente e sono spostao da 7 anni!
> Ciao


Mi risulta difficile capire come vivi i rapporti di coppia tu.
 Dici di essere innamorato di questa dipendente, che forse non sei più innamorato di tua moglie...ma allora come riesce a vivere l'intimità con tua moglie?


----------



## Patrizia (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> com'è andata a finire?


è finita perchè ho trovato un altro lavoro...e altri diversivi.
Lui è ancora sposato. Ma non bello come un tempo. Non l'ho più cercato


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi risulta difficile capire come vivi i rapporti di coppia tu.
> Dici di essere innamorato di questa dipendente, che forse non sei più innamorato di tua moglie...ma allora come riesce a vivere l'intimità con tua moglie?


ti ricordo che questa cosa mi succede da poco più di un mese e mai prima d'ora mi era capitato di tradire mia molgie.

in risposta ti dico che faccio quello che ho sempre fatto e nello stesso modo.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> ti ricordo che questa cosa mi succede da poco più di un mese e mai prima d'ora mi era capitato di tradire mia molgie.
> 
> in risposta ti dico che faccio quello che ho sempre fatto e nello stesso modo.


 Scusa ma che risposta è?
Quindi da sempre non sai se sei innamorato di tua moglie?
 Qui non c'entra il tradire in senso stretto.

Se dici che forse non sei più innamorato di tua moglie...perché continui a vivere l'intimità con lei? Cioè non sai se l'ami, però ti piace fisicamente? 
Lo fai meccanicamente?
Sulla base di cosa stai vivendo il tuo matrimonio? Se non chiarisci questo la vedo brutta per te..
Aggravato poi dal fatto che non fai altro che pensare all'altra...

Dubito che tu possa uscire da questa situazione se non modifichi certe tue abitudini e/o modo di essere/pensare...


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma che risposta è?
> Quindi da sempre non sai se sei innamorato di tua moglie?
> Qui non c'entra il tradire in senso stretto.
> 
> ...


:saggio:


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma che risposta è?
> Quindi da sempre non sai se sei innamorato di tua moglie?
> Qui non c'entra il tradire in senso stretto.
> 
> ...



Scusa forse ho risposto in modo poco chiaro, provo di nuovo;

per me è una cosa nuova che ha messo in discussione tutto il mio piccolo mondo (non ho abitudini o modi di pensare in tal senso).
Non so più cosa voglio veramente, in attesa di chiarire questa faccenda (qualora si riesca a chiarire) a casa mi comporto come sempre.


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Scusa forse ho risposto in modo poco chiaro, provo di nuovo;
> 
> per me è una cosa nuova che ha messo in discussione tutto il mio piccolo mondo (non ho abitudini o modi di pensare in tal senso).
> Non so più cosa voglio veramente, in attesa di chiarire questa faccenda (qualora si riesca a chiarire) a casa mi comporto come sempre.


Ma se ha messo in discussione anche il sentimento nei confronti di tua moglie....perchè non provi a parlare con lei e a carcare di capire se c'è qualcosa che non va nel vostro rapporto?


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2011)

Lei si è sposata però nel frattempo, mi pare che per lei la scelta  sia evidente. magari c'è attrazione per te, magari è una zoccolona da sbarco, ma sicuramente non ti ama per nulla e non è innamorata di te, perhè se lo fosse stata non si sarebbe sposata. Drago, mettiti il cuore in pace, probabilmente tu sei in stanca con tua moglie ed un'altra figa ti è sembrata amore, ma permane sempre quella cosetta che hanno le donne, quindi onestamente, non c'è amore in questo caso.
Mi ricorda quelle peersone che dicono ad ogni partner, "non ho amato nessuno mai come te!" ok, se prima c'è stato solo uno,  ma se prima ci sono stati 30...il dubbio razionale ci deve stare.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Scusa forse ho risposto in modo poco chiaro, provo di nuovo;
> 
> per me è una cosa nuova che ha messo in discussione tutto il mio piccolo mondo (non ho abitudini o modi di pensare in tal senso).
> Non so più cosa voglio veramente, in attesa di chiarire questa faccenda (qualora si riesca a chiarire) a casa mi comporto come sempre.


 Ma scusa...se sei tanto stravolto, come riesci a comportarti come sempre? 

Quoto simy, sarebbe una buona cosa.


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusa...se sei tanto stravolto, come riesci a comportarti come sempre?
> 
> Quoto simy, sarebbe una buona cosa.


Grazie Ely!


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Grazie Ely!


Prego...ma sarebbe carino che la smettessi di scrive cose buone e giuste ad ogni post. Non posso mica reputarti ad ogni post che scrivi, però lo ammetto, quotarti e scrivere semplicemente quoto mi risparmia tanto tempo e fatica. :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Prego...ma sarebbe carino che la smettessi di scrive cose buone e giuste ad ogni post. Non posso mica reputarti ad ogni post che scrivi, però lo ammetto, quotarti e scrivere semplicemente quoto mi risparmia tanto tempo e fatica. :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

addirittura! bè grazie! sei troppo buona........:forza:


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei si è sposata però nel frattempo, mi pare che per lei la scelta  sia evidente. *magari c'è attrazione per te, magari è una zoccolona da sbarco, ma sicuramente non ti ama per nulla e non è innamorata di te*, perhè se lo fosse stata non si sarebbe sposata. Drago, mettiti il cuore in pace, probabilmente tu sei in stanca con tua moglie ed un'altra figa ti è sembrata amore, ma permane sempre quella cosetta che hanno le donne, quindi onestamente, non c'è amore in questo caso.


Eh già.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei si è sposata però nel frattempo, mi pare che per lei la scelta  sia evidente. magari c'è attrazione per te, magari è una zoccolona da sbarco, ma sicuramente non ti ama per nulla e *non è innamorata di te, perhè se lo fosse stata non si sarebbe sposata.* Drago, mettiti il cuore in pace, probabilmente tu sei in stanca con tua moglie ed un'altra figa ti è sembrata amore, ma permane sempre quella cosetta che hanno le donne, quindi onestamente, non c'è amore in questo caso.
> Mi ricorda quelle peersone che dicono ad ogni partner, "non ho amato nessuno mai come te!" ok, se prima c'è stato solo uno,  ma se prima ci sono stati 30...il dubbio razionale ci deve stare.


Quoto


----------



## lothar57 (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Scusa forse ho risposto in modo poco chiaro, provo di nuovo;
> 
> per me è una cosa nuova che ha messo in discussione tutto il mio piccolo mondo (non ho abitudini o modi di pensare in tal senso).
> Non so più cosa voglio veramente, in attesa di chiarire questa faccenda (qualora si riesca a chiarire) a casa mi comporto come sempre.


Caro Drago,Simy ed Eliade ti hanno sgamato,non ami piu'tua moglie ma ci fai sesso regolarmente,stai cercando un'alibi'per giustificare il tradimento.
Io ho fatto lo stesso,raccontando''sai come e'dopo 24 anni di matrimonio''ed era una balla,come la tua.
Anch'io faccio sesso normalmente con mia moglie,e sono convinto che io e te siamo identici,serchiamo l'avventura,punto.
Ma guai a chi ci tocca la moglie,vero Drago?


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> addirittura! bè grazie! *sei troppo buona*........:forza:


Effettivamente...


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Drago,Simy ed Eliade ti hanno sgamato,non ami piu'tua moglie ma ci fai sesso regolarmente,stai cercando un'alibi'per giustificare il tradimento.
> Io ho fatto lo stesso,raccontando''sai come e'dopo 24 anni di matrimonio''ed era una balla,come la tua.
> Anch'io faccio sesso normalmente con mia moglie,e sono convinto che io e te siamo identici,serchiamo l'avventura,punto.
> Ma guai a chi ci tocca la moglie,vero Drago?


probabilmente avete ragione voi, l'unica cosa che questa storia non me la sono cercata, è capitata e me la sono "fatta"!


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Lei si è sposata però nel frattempo, mi pare che per lei la scelta  sia evidente. magari c'è attrazione per te, magari è una zoccolona da sbarco, ma sicuramente non ti ama per nulla e non è innamorata di te, perhè se lo fosse stata non si sarebbe sposata. Drago, mettiti il cuore in pace, probabilmente tu sei in stanca con tua moglie ed un'altra figa ti è sembrata amore, ma permane sempre quella cosetta che hanno le donne, quindi onestamente, non c'è amore in questo caso.
> Mi ricorda quelle peersone che dicono ad ogni partner, "non ho amato nessuno mai come te!" ok, se prima c'è stato solo uno,  ma se prima ci sono stati 30...il dubbio razionale ci deve stare.*


*

anche tu hai ragione....*


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> probabilmente avete ragione voi, l'unica cosa che questa storia non me la sono cercata, è capitata e me la sono "fatta"!


Ascolta...hai detto che in 7 anni non hai mai tradito...quindi secondo me dovresti interrogarti sul perchè tu ti sia lasciato andare in questa situazione.
Forse è un segnale chiaro che c'è qualcosa nel tuo matrimonio che ti manca...magari dopo tanti anni può subentrare la quotidianità.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> probabilmente avete ragione voi, l'unica cosa che questa storia non me la sono cercata, è capitata e me la sono "fatta"!


idem x me....


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ascolta...hai detto che in 7 anni non hai mai tradito...quindi secondo me dovresti interrogarti sul perchè tu ti sia lasciato andare in questa situazione.
> Forse è un segnale chiaro che c'è qualcosa nel tuo matrimonio che ti manca...magari dopo tanti anni può subentrare la quotidianità.


gia, hai proprio ragione!!

a mia parziale discolpa (tanto per trovare qualcosa da dire a me stesso) dico che quella che mi è capitata è molto al di sopra delle mie aspettative ed è per questo che sono andato un po' fuori di testa!!


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> gia, hai proprio ragione!!
> 
> a mia parziale discolpa (tanto per trovare qualcosa da dire a me stesso) dico che quella che mi è capitata è molto al di sopra delle mie aspettative ed è per questo che sono andato un po' fuori di testa!!


Vabbè chi siamo noi per dire chi è Caino e chi è Abele (quanto mi piace stà frase ultimamente ) ? Che ogni Clinton abbia la sua Monica (che detto fra noi era pure una mezza cessa). Però Clinton, da vecchio volpone, mica si è innamorato.......e comunque la lavanderia gli è costata una barca di soldi, quindi in campana. Vai poi a sapere quello che gli ha fatto quella marescialla delle moglie  quello non lo sapremo mai.


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> gia, hai proprio ragione!!
> 
> *a mia parziale discolpa (tanto per trovare qualcosa da dire a me stesso) dico che quella che mi è capitata è molto al di sopra delle mie aspettative ed è per questo che sono andato un po' fuori di testa!!*



E' chiaro che è stata una infatuazione. Siamo uomini, ed anche se fidanzati o sposati, capita a tutti di tradire con il pensiero vedendo una bella donna (e che si veste in modo conturbante) e immaginare di fare sesso con lei. A volte le contingenze creano le situazioni in cui il tradimento possa diventare fisico (tipo un sogno, quella stessa donna te la ritrovi sola soletta in un bagno e ti dice chiaramente che vuole scopare con te). E' dannatamente facile caderci, anche se sposati. Qui subentra l'equilibrio, cercare di evitare queste situazioni, anche se la carne è debole.
Però, dicevo si tratta di infatuazioni momentanee (il vederla e il voler fare sesso con lei). Poi potrebbe passare.


----------



## Drago (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' chiaro che è stata una infatuazione. Siamo uomini, ed anche se fidanzati o sposati, capita a tutti di tradire con il pensiero vedendo una bella donna (e che si veste in modo conturbante) e immaginare di fare sesso con lei. A volte le contingenze creano le situazioni in cui il tradimento possa diventare fisico (tipo un sogno, quella stessa donna te la ritrovi sola soletta in un bagno e ti dice chiaramente che vuole scopare con te). E' dannatamente facile caderci, anche se sposati. Qui subentra l'equilibrio, cercare di evitare queste situazioni, anche se la carne è debole.
> Però, dicevo si tratta di infatuazioni momentanee (il vederla e il voler fare sesso con lei). Poi potrebbe passare.


passerà!!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> passerà!!


A me capitò con una collega di pari grado. Non ci ho fatto mai nulla ma era abbastanza conturbante e con un buon odore: a volte, mi avvicinano, sentivo quell'odore e mi facevo immagini mentali di sesso sfrenato e sporco.
Ora non mi dice proprio nulla...


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> gia, hai proprio ragione!!
> 
> a mia parziale discolpa (tanto per trovare qualcosa da dire a me stesso) dico che quella che mi è capitata *è molto al di sopra delle mie aspettative* ed è per questo che sono andato un po' fuori di testa!!


perchè ti sottovaluti cosi?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Hai detto la verità suprema: sposarsi (come anche fidanzarsi) è uno status sociale. Il non sentirsi sfigati, il non accettare la solitudine, il sentirsi forte quando si va a casa degli amici, il sentirsi qualcuno. Tutti ti riconoscono per un uomo sposato (o donna sposata): hai fatto qualcosa di successo nella vita agli occhi del mondo. E' come comprare la macchina grossa, pur non avendo molti soldi per mantenerla. Infatti poi scoppi. Peggio per loro guarda.


Ragazzo.
Hai colto nel segno.
Ora ho capito perchè anch'io sono convolato a nozze.
Hai ragione tu, per non sentirmi sfigato, uno che non era capace di portarsi a casa una donna.
E non le sai le dicerie in giro per il paese, lui l'alternativo per eccellenza, lui che aveva fatto e disfatto tutto, lui che aveva fatto diventare pazza sua madre per le preoccupazioni, eccolo lì finisce come tutti i comuni mortali....lui "il maestro" sposa una semplice operaia. Da non credere.

Avevo solo bisogno di: riaffermare me stesso.

So che nel mio secondo matrimonio, le dinamiche saranno tutt'altre.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> VERO... ma non fermatevi al matrimonio... perchè dopo il matrimonio ci vogliono i figli.. altro status sociale altrimenti sei un fallito come uomo e come donna e come coppia!!
> Attenzione alle coppie che non possono avere figli!! sono i peggiori!!
> Perchè dicono che tutto è finito tra loro e vi imbaccuchisconno di parole e dolci vane promesse...
> per poi dirvi... ops scusa ma vedi eri un momento abbiamo problemi di concepimento sono sposato da poco abbiamo provato di tutto e sei capitato in un momento di crisi....
> ...


VEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...oh quante ne ho sentite perchè non ho voluto dare un secondo figlio a mia moglie, sue sorelle ne hanno tutte due, mia sorella addirittura tre....
VEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo....sono al bar, e uno mi cogliona, ah io sono a quota tre, tu invece ti sei dato poco da fare con tua moglie eh? ( Volevo dirgli, mai quanto mi sono dato da fare con la tua XD).


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhh signoreeeee, visto che mi alla mia veneranda età mi sono realizzata adesso sono pronta per una relazione ok? Chi ha detto che i figli e i mariti minano la realizzazione professionale?
> Non sono la donna da carriera, ho ritrovato lavoro solo da un mese, guadagno da fame malgrado i titoli di studio. *Non ho mai detto che lui non doveva fare la sua vita*. Era libero di fare ciò che voleva ma possibilmente tenermi fuori da quel gioco cattivo!
> E adesso scusa, ma in tv stanno dando un film che adoro! Buona notte!


Sei una ragazza magnifica.
Donna hai diritto ad avere ciò che cerchi.
Non permettere MAI ad un uomo di limitarti nella carriera ok?
Ora sfrutta il bicchiere mezzo pieno, e di a te stessa, per fortuna che non ho figli da mantenere, o mariti da accudire o uomini a cui rendere conto...Donna...ora è la tua grande occasione.
Ricordati che possono verificarsi degli incontri al vertice.
Un fallito non ambirà mai ad una donna realizzata, e un uomo professionalmente realizzato non ambirà ad una compagna fallita.
Donna, tu non sai quanto hanno pesato le differenze culturali nel mio matrimonio...hanno significato non avere NULLA oramai su cui dialogare, che non siano i conti della spesa...ok?
Forza, a sto punto lui ti ha mentito, perchè sapeva che non poteva averti, altro che ti sei fatta andare bene quella relazione.
Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> caro tubarao ...
> Viviamo in un mondo in cui tutti aspirano al meglio e vogliono essere i migliori.
> Eppure, quello che si rimprovera alle persone giudicate strane è di non essere normali E non so se è meglio essere normali ed essere accettati, o non esserlo ed essere liberi...
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...io ho sempre giocato a mio vantaggio una carta incanfutabile: il musicista pazzo...AHAHAHAHAAH...nessuno si è mai permesso di giudicarmi...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Drago,non ti faccio la morale,anch'io sono sposato e ho l'amante pero'..........
> Negli anni e'successo anche a me di capire che la mia impiegata,ne ho avute diverse,ci sarebbe stata volentieri,e in alcuni casi ho fatto fatica a trattenermi.
> Ma mai e poi mai potrei accettare il sesso con una dipendente,errore gravissimo amico,dopo scusa quando fa'una cazzata che gli dici,amore chissa'se la prossima volta.....invece di''lo sa'che e'pagata per...etc.....''???
> Licenziala seduta stante,se puoi farlo.
> Viceversa il capo sara'lei.......poi non ti nascondo,opinione personalissima,che a vederla davanti 10 ore al giorno,non mi ecciterebbe,anzi.....


Grandioso, anche a me è capitato di svicolare alle avances di una signora, il cui marito è in rapporti di lavoro con me. Massa casin, Lothar noi uomini di un certo tipo, abbiamo il nostro codice di onore: pararsi il culo.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :eek


SI.
Io farei questo.
Non mi posso permettere certi rischi.
Troppa paura di venir manipolato e che lei si prenda certe libertà.
Mi dispiace Farfalla, ma così va fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dipende Daniele da quanti dipendenti ha,poi sai in questo momento basta scrivere che.....per la nota situazione economica purtroppo il suo lavoro non serve piu'...etc''
> Lo so'che e'brutto,ma mica puo'licenziarsi lui no???immagina che bello,tutte le mattine vederla li'..fate presto a scandalizzarvi ragazzi...


Lothar, più che altro non sono imprenditori.
Mi ricordo da bambino un braccio di ferro tra i nove dipendenti di mio padre.
Andarono in ufficio dicendo, o ci dai sti soldi o ci licenziamo.
Mio padre disse: io non posso darvi questo denaro, ma non accetto ricatti, quindi aspetto i vostri licenziamenti.
5 su 4 tornarono con una lettera di scuse.
Ovvio chi non è imprenditore: non capisce.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> innanzitutto nessuno si scandalizza! e se è per questo ci dovevano pensare tutti e due prima di andare a letto insieme che si sarebbero visti tutte le mattine!
> non vedo ora perchè dovrebbe pagare lei con il lavoro un errore che hanno fatto in due!
> se sono entrambi persone intelligenti sapranno convivere con questa cosa.......


Fidati, l'ho vista accadere con un mio amico imprenditore.
Lui dice a lei, lo capisci vero che ora ti devi togliere dalle balle? Ma sono un signore, ti ho già trovato un posto migliore da un'altra parte e questi sono per incentivare l'operazione.
Così vanno certe cose, non si pensa tanto alle conseguenze, ma poi si cerca di sistemare le cose.
In un altro caso, lui imprenditore ha lasciato la moglie per una sua validissima collaboratrice.
Affetti e denaro...uhm...si dice che non vadano molto d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma gente sul lavoro non si scherza: è un diritto sacrosanto.come si può pensare di disporre della vita della gente per i propri comodi in questo modo?


Sempre un diritto no?
Un dovere mai no?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Come la metti con tua moglie (non avete figli?) e lei con il marito?
> Cosa pensi di lei come persona? Cosa pensi di te?


Ma la pianti di domandare i cazzi degli utenti?
Sarà lui a esporre quel che vuole no?
Dio che fastidiosi che sono quelli che riempiono di domande...


----------



## Ospite2 (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la pianti di domandare i cazzi degli utenti?
> Sarà lui a esporre quel che vuole no?
> Dio che fastidiosi che sono quelli che riempiono di domande...


Non ho letto nel regolamento che sono proibite le domande.
Non mi sembra che non sia stato fatto, da quel che ho letto prima di scrivere, anzi ho letto anche domande tue.
Credo che la persona a cui è stata rivolta la domanda a dover decidere se rispondere o no e cosa.
Mi pare che la netiquette in generale dovrebbe portarti a tenere i tuoi fastidi per te.
Cordialmente, eh


----------



## Andy (31 Agosto 2011)

Beh, a volte le domande dovrebbero essere fatte, non per curiosità spicciola ma per capire meglio una situazione. A volte le sfumature sono le più importanti anche, altrimenti come si può chiedere un consiglio ad una persona che non si conosce?


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sempre un diritto no?
> Un dovere mai no?


certamente sì


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati, l'ho vista accadere con un mio amico imprenditore.
> Lui dice a lei, lo capisci vero che ora ti devi togliere dalle balle? Ma sono un signore, ti ho già trovato un posto migliore da un'altra parte e questi sono per incentivare l'operazione.
> Così vanno certe cose, non si pensa tanto alle conseguenze, ma poi si cerca di sistemare le cose.
> In un altro caso, lui imprenditore ha lasciato la moglie per una sua validissima collaboratrice.
> Affetti e denaro...uhm...si dice che non vadano molto d'accordo.


Una donna senza orgoglio quella che accetta, secondo me.
Se mi fai una proposta del genere io resto lì apposta e vediamo come si mette se provi a licenziarmi.
Ma scherziamo, prima ti fidi di me e scopiamo poi non ti fidi e mi licenzi? Ma che cazzo di uomo è uno che fa una cosa del genere?


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui, non vi conosco, ma ho qualcosa un comune con tutti di Voi … il tradimento.
> 
> Questa è la mia storia (in breve) …
> ...


Certe volte le motivazioni inconsce o meno che spingono ad appiopparci i nick fanno scompisciare dalle risate...

ammazza che Drago...

ciao Coco'...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

ma poi perché non cambia lavoro lui se non regge la cosa?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi perché non cambia lavoro lui se non regge la cosa?


Credo che l'azienda sia sua...


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi perché non cambia lavoro lui se non regge la cosa?


Si, anche citta' gia' che c'e'...

a Mine'...


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Credo che l'azienda sia sua...


beh la cede a lei:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si, anche citta' gia' che c'e'...
> 
> a Mine'...


è arrivato il mio brontolone preferito:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è arrivato il mio brontolone preferito:mrgreen:


Bongustaia...

anch'io te preferisco....


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bongustaia...
> 
> anch'io te preferisco....


ehi ma non possiamo fare cicì e cocò..noi siam quelli morigerati:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi ma non possiamo fare cicì e cocò..noi siam quelli morigerati:mrgreen:


Non piu'...sto pensando de diventa' Inseminator...

AIUTATEMEEEEEEE!!!!

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non piu'...sto pensando de diventa' Inseminator...
> 
> AIUTATEMEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


D
Buongiornoe ben tornato...sul serio vuoi diventare lothariano???Bravissimo sarebbe anche l'ora...sai i traditori stanno aumentando..


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> D
> Buongiornoe ben tornato...sul serio vuoi diventare lothariano???Bravissimo sarebbe anche l'ora...sai i traditori stanno aumentando..


Vabbe' mo' m'e' passata...

vediamo domani...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una donna senza orgoglio quella che accetta, secondo me.
> Se mi fai una proposta del genere io resto lì apposta e vediamo come si mette se provi a licenziarmi.
> Ma scherziamo, prima ti fidi di me e scopiamo poi non ti fidi e mi licenzi? Ma che cazzo di uomo è uno che fa una cosa del genere?


Cosa c'entra l'orgoglio? Business is business.
Io conosco sia lui, sia lei: sono rimasti buonissimi amici.
Mi sono dimenticato di dirti, che hanno portato fuori dal lavoro, il loro frequentarsi: 
Vedi per certe persone, c'è una sensibilità per cui, dopo aver avuto quell'intimità...essa li condizionava nel rapporto di lavoro.
Se tu resti lì apposta, allora me ne vado io, oppure chiudo l'attività, liquido tutti i dipendenti, e riparto con una nuova.
Cosa c'entra il fidarsi o meno?
E' stata lei a dirmi che poi lavorare a fianco di lui, provocava stress emotivo e ansia. 
Faccio altro esempio.
Io lavoro in un certo posto, mi mettono al mio fianco, una tizia che mi solletica ogni desiderio, fidati...io non riesco più a concentrarmi sul lavoro, non ce la faccio.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> D
> Buongiornoe ben tornato...sul serio vuoi diventare lothariano???Bravissimo sarebbe anche l'ora...sai i traditori stanno aumentando..


AHAHAHAHAHA...hai letto i giornali un suo conterraneo in Svezia è stato bastonato perchè ha dato un ceffone a suo figlio in pubblico...AHAHAHAHAHA...in Svezia non si puote...AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHA...hai letto i giornali un suo conterraneo in Svezia è stato bastonato perchè ha dato un ceffone a suo figlio in pubblico...AHAHAHAHAHA...in Svezia non si puote...AHAHAHAHAHA


Perche' gli Svedesi sono delle teste di cazzo....

non tollerano gli atavici e collaudati metodi correttivi per formare una forte personalita' e poi se sorchiano la piu' alta percentuale mondiale di suicidi....appuntodi  senza palle...di viziati......

ben gli sta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra l'orgoglio? Business is business.
> Io conosco sia lui, sia lei: sono rimasti buonissimi amici.
> Mi sono dimenticato di dirti, che hanno portato fuori dal lavoro, il loro frequentarsi:
> Vedi per certe persone, c'è una sensibilità per cui, dopo aver avuto quell'intimità...essa li condizionava nel rapporto di lavoro.
> ...


Io ti ho detto come avrei reagito io. Se a lei è andato bene così, contenti tutti..
Un uomo che prima scopa con me e poi mi toglie il lavoro (per offrirmene un altro o darmi dei soldi):
1)mi tratta da squaldrina
2) è un emerito pezzo di m...

La fiducia c'entra. Non scopo con qualcuno di cui non mi fido, mi aspetto altrettanto. Quindi se ti sono andata bene per spassartela poi sai che non ti farò casini sul posto di lavoro.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ti ho detto come avrei reagito io. Se a lei è andato bene così, contenti tutti..
> Un uomo che prima scopa con me e poi mi toglie il lavoro (per offrirmene un altro o darmi dei soldi):
> 1)mi tratta da squaldrina
> 2) è un emerito pezzo di m...
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Farfalla, un uomo si scopa una di cui non si fida, la dimostrazione sono gli uomini che vanno con le puttane, ti fideresti di chi non conosci? No, ma intanto ci fanno una scopata. Onestamente io ho sempre pensato che l'amante fosse per gli uomini che non ammettono di voler andare a mignotte, per finta moralità propria o finto orgoglio, ma del resto il più delle relazioni tra amanti in cui c'è solo sesso...si consumano alla stregua di un mercimonio dei corpi vicendevole.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, un uomo si scopa una di cui non si fida, la dimostrazione sono gli uomini che vanno con le puttane, ti fideresti di chi non conosci? No, ma intanto ci fanno una scopata. Onestamente io ho sempre pensato che l'amante fosse per gli uomini che non ammettono di voler andare a mignotte, per finta moralità propria o finto orgoglio, ma del resto il più delle relazioni tra amanti in cui c'è solo sesso...si consumano alla stregua di un mercimonio dei corpi vicendevole.


Ho detto con chi posso scopare io non con chi scopano gli uomini in generale.
Il resto non comment


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho detto con chi posso scopare io non con chi scopano gli uomini in generale.
> Il resto non comment


Daniele si stava generalizzando


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ti ho detto come avrei reagito io. Se a lei è andato bene così, contenti tutti..
> Un uomo che prima scopa con me e poi mi toglie il lavoro (per offrirmene un altro o darmi dei soldi):
> 1)mi tratta da squaldrina
> 2) è un emerito pezzo di m...
> ...


Ma cosa dici su?
Un conto è mettere una dipendente sulla strada, e fidati, chi come mia moglie ha lavorato in fabbrica, sa cosa è il mobbing...
Insomma non riuscivano più a lavorare sereni...ogni storia è a sè, ma te ne racconto un' altra.

Lei vinse un concorso pubblico e andò a lavorare in una pubblica amministrazione.
Rampante, ambiziosa, volitiva.
Si fece una storia con un responsabile.
Questo qui era lì per un certo lavoro a scadenza, ma in quei sei mesi, lei fece tempo a mandare a cagare suo marito e godersi questo qua, e usò il suo potere per umiliare ogni collega che le facesse ombra.
Quando il mandato di questo qui finì, lei si trovò sola contro tutti i colleghi che aveva umiliato, e con tre incarogniti, che denunciarono lei e lui, per aver passato certi pomeriggi a trombare in giro, durante l'orario di lavoro.
Alla faccia di Brunetta, questi qui, secondo il malvezzo italico, timbravano il cartellino e poi via...
Lei per un pelo non perse il lavoro, ma fu relegata ad un posto di carità.
Lui non lasciò la sua convivente, perchè lei lo mantiene in una sua fantastica villa da 25 anni.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Daniele si stava generalizzando


Non ho il dono della sintesi....e comunque mancava il no comment sul resto


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici su?
> Un conto è mettere una dipendente sulla strada, e fidati, chi come mia moglie ha lavorato in fabbrica, sa cosa è il mobbing...
> *Insomma non riuscivano più a lavorare sereni*...ogni storia è a sè, ma te ne racconto un' altra.
> 
> ...


Non riusciamo o tu non riesci? PErchè se il problema è tuo te lo risolvi senza rompere le palle a me


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riusciamo o tu non riesci? PErchè se il problema è tuo te lo risolvi senza rompere le palle a me


concordo


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riusciamo o tu non riesci? PErchè se il problema è tuo te lo risolvi senza rompere le palle a me


Ma che importanza ha?
Sei come quella mia amica là che ha sempre bisogno di avere ragione lei, sennò pensa di essere na povera cretina...
Che importanza ha?
L'importante è trovare una buona soluzione hai problemi eh?
Ma porca miseria...se dopo certe cose si innescano certe dinamiche, cosa bisogna fare infierire? Eh?
Problema tuo me ne sbatto i coglioni?
Se hai un briciolo di considerazione di me, diresti mi rendo conto che ora tu hai dei problemi con me, risolviamoli no?
Bah...sempre sta latente guerra tra uomo e donna...che palle diosanto...


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che importanza ha?
> Sei come quella mia amica là che ha sempre bisogno di avere ragione lei, sennò pensa di essere na povera cretina...
> Che importanza ha?
> L'importante è trovare una buona soluzione hai problemi eh?
> ...


c'est paradossal


----------



## Andy (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una donna senza orgoglio quella che accetta, secondo me.
> Se mi fai una proposta del genere io resto lì apposta e vediamo come si mette se provi a licenziarmi.
> Ma scherziamo, prima ti fidi di me e scopiamo* poi non ti fidi e mi licenzi*? Ma che cazzo di uomo è uno che fa una cosa del genere?


Se tu donna scopi senza rimorsi con me che sono il tuo capo e dopo due giorni ti sposi: beh, *io non mi fido di te* (anche se anche io non sono un angioletto)


----------



## Andy (31 Agosto 2011)

A proposito oggi al TG hanno parlato di una storia simile. In una azienda (del nord se ben ricordo) la moglie ha scoperto che il marito la tradiva con una dipendente dentro l'azienda ed ha sputtanato entrambi al mondo, mettendo in giro immagini, video, mail e quant'altro.

Hanno detto che la moglie stessa passerà i guai per diffamazione (o roba del genere) ma lei non se ne preoccupa perchè si sente molto meglio ad essersi presa questa vendetta. Io concordo.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A proposito oggi al TG hanno parlato di una storia simile. In una azienda (del nord se ben ricordo) la moglie ha scoperto che il marito la tradiva con una dipendente dentro l'azienda ed ha sputtanato entrambi al mondo, mettendo in giro immagini, video, mail e quant'altro.
> 
> Hanno detto che la moglie stessa passerà i guai per diffamazione (o roba del genere) ma lei non se ne preoccupa perchè si sente molto meglio ad essersi presa questa vendetta. Io concordo.


Nessun mistero eh?
Io ho conosciuto tradimento.net, perchè in calce riportava la storia di un mio carissimo amico.
Uno che pur di non darla vinta a sua moglie che lo tradiva con un suo dipendente, ha dilapidato tutta la sua attività, pur di non lasciarle un soldo.

http://www.divorzionline.it/news/Ex-marito-e-detective-denunciati-nella-causa-di-separazione.asp


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho il dono della sintesi....e comunque mancava il no comment sul resto


Volevo vedere se potevo avere l'ultima parola su quella di una donna


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Considero un rapporto tra amanti per solo sesso un rapporto di mercimonio del corpo, in quanto ogniuno prende dall'altro quello che vuole e lo paga con quello che gli da, possiamo chiamarlo baratto anche...se mi dai la patatina ti dò il perfido Willy!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Drago!
Non so perchè, ma il tuo racconto mi è sembrato davvero romantico!
E pensare al corsetto d'avorio che cingeva i sottili fianchi di una sposa rapita da passione impossibile, con le damigelle intente a fare mille fiocchi di raso e passamaneria ricoperti di tulle ed organza, m'ha fatto sospirare al confronto col consumato gros grain del battitacco dei pantaloni del suo bieco marito.
Ed ancor più la tua commozione nel vederla, rigida come la statua di cera della regina Margherita che sposava un ugonotto, in un momento così dolce, m'ha come straziato.
Ed ora che lei passeggia sulle rive della Senna, come in una tersa giornata di Maggio, col vento gentile che le accarezza i capelli e l'ombrellino di pizzo che rotea sulla sua testa accompagnata dalla marionetta che le cinge la vita, forse colma del frutto del vostro amore, mi par quasi che i sensi m'abbandonino per la tristezza.
Pensare alle tue dita sporche d'inchiostro, e tremanti, mentre appuntiscono l'ennesima penna consumata nel tentativo di scriverle una lettera per dirle di quello che ti rotea nel petto, fa male, molto male.
Ora lei è schiava d'un triste giuramento che vi allontana e tu eri già legato ad un'altra donna.
Non c'era speranza che l'intreccio delle vostre dita durasse più del battito delle ali di un'incurante farfalla, ma voi avete osato, ed osando avete fatto cadere dalle finissime ampolle dei vostri occhi le lacrime della vita nel medesimo alambicco sul fuoco che brucia le essenze sottili.
Il distillato che ne deriverà sarà profumo di giorni felici, che spruzzerai con nebbia dolcissima, come i vecchi barbieri sul coppino rasato, sui tuoi giorni tristi e su quelli di noia infinita.
Perchè la felicità dura solo un momento, l'istante successivo la rovina.
E per non togliere le belle pieghe dal letto del vero amore, nessuno ci dovrà dormire mai più.

Mai più, disse.

Mai più!

Per il resto affidati a Lothar.

Ciao!


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ti ho detto come avrei reagito io. Se a lei è andato bene così, contenti tutti..
> Un uomo che prima scopa con me e poi mi toglie il lavoro (per offrirmene un altro o darmi dei soldi):
> 1)mi tratta da squaldrina
> 2) è un emerito pezzo di m...
> ...


Quoto. Eccheccazzo!


----------



## Ospite2 (1 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quoto. Eccheccazzo!


Non pensate che sia paradossale porre fiducia in chi si sta dimostrando inaffidabile per definizione essendo un traditore?
Ogni rapporto umano si basa su un patto esplicito o implicito e si sa che il patto tra amanti si basa su un patto di reciproca complicità, ma pretendere la pura lealtà mi pare un peccato d'ingenuità, compiuto da chi sa bene quanto sia necessario mentire.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che importanza ha?
> Sei come quella mia amica là che ha sempre bisogno di avere ragione lei, sennò pensa di essere na povera cretina...
> Che importanza ha?
> L'importante è trovare una buona soluzione hai problemi eh?
> ...


Scusa Conte, ma chi ha il problema? Se a lei non gliene frega niente se sono stati a letto insieme e continua a fare il suo lavoro. Dimmi perchè dovrebbe cambiarlo. Perchè per lui è un problema? Bene se lo risolva ma non rompesse le palle a lei....
Stiamo disquisendo su niente....Lei magari torna e convivono serenamente con quello che c'è stato o magari continuano a vedersi


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se tu donna scopi senza rimorsi con me che sono il tuo capo e dopo due giorni ti sposi: beh, *io non mi fido di te* (anche se anche io non sono un angioletto)


Ma guarda che lui sapeva benissimo che si sarebbe sposata? Non ho letto da nessuna parte che lei abbia detto qualcosa di diverso. Boh...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A proposito oggi al TG hanno parlato di una storia simile. In una azienda (del nord se ben ricordo) la moglie ha scoperto che il marito la tradiva con una dipendente dentro l'azienda ed ha sputtanato entrambi al mondo, mettendo in giro immagini, video, mail e quant'altro.
> 
> Hanno detto che la moglie stessa passerà i guai per diffamazione (o roba del genere) ma lei non se ne preoccupa perchè si sente molto meglio ad essersi presa questa vendetta. Io concordo.


Se ne preoccuperà quando dovrà cacciare un casino di soldi. Una persona che conosco si sta indebitando per pagare le spese di un processo simile oltre a quelli che dovrà versare quando la perderà (perchè i suoi avvocati le hanno già detto che la perderà). Sta facendo di tutto per convincere la parte lesa a patteggiare ma senza successo. concordi ancora?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non pensate che sia paradossale porre fiducia in chi si sta dimostrando inaffidabile per definizione essendo un traditore?
> Ogni rapporto umano si basa su un patto esplicito o implicito e si sa che il patto tra amanti si basa su un patto di reciproca complicità, ma pretendere la pura lealtà mi pare un peccato d'ingenuità, compiuto da chi sa bene quanto sia necessario mentire.


L'inaffidabilità del traditore si basa sul tradimento sessuale. Non ho mai pensato che il mio amante mi fosse fedele, neanche l'ho mai chiesto. Poi se lo è stato meglio. La fiducia che ho riposto in lui e lui in me è nel non fare nulla che potesse nuocerci e entrambi l'abbiamo ampliamente mantenuta. Non sono un'esperta per cui mi baso solo sulla mi esperienza. Probabilmente sono stata fortunata.


----------



## Ospite2 (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'inaffidabilità del traditore si basa sul tradimento sessuale. Non ho mai pensato che il mio amante mi fosse fedele, neanche l'ho mai chiesto. Poi se lo è stato meglio. La fiducia che ho riposto in lui e lui in me è nel non fare nulla che potesse nuocerci e entrambi l'abbiamo ampliamente mantenuta. Non sono un'esperta per cui mi baso solo sulla mi esperienza. Probabilmente sono stata fortunata.


Era un discorso teorico e nel caso pratico vale la lealtà complice. Del resto i rapinatori normalmente non si denunciano a vicenda, anche se talvolta cercano di fregarsi il bottino. In un tradimento il bottino esiste solo se si sta insieme e la lealtà è conveniente a entrambi. Generalmente sono in una botte di ferro: si salvano o affogano insieme.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Era un discorso teorico e nel caso pratico vale la lealtà complice. Del resto i rapinatori normalmente non si denunciano a vicenda, anche se talvolta cercano di fregarsi il bottino. In un tradimento il bottino esiste solo se si sta insieme e la lealtà è conveniente a entrambi. Generalmente sono in una botte di ferro: si salvano o affogano insieme.


Quindi non è paradossale porre fiducia......


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lui sapeva benissimo che si sarebbe sposata? Non ho letto da nessuna parte che lei abbia detto qualcosa di diverso. Boh...


Quoto!


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'inaffidabilità del traditore si basa sul tradimento sessuale. Non ho mai pensato che il mio amante mi fosse fedele, neanche l'ho mai chiesto. Poi se lo è stato meglio. La fiducia che ho riposto in lui e lui in me è nel non fare nulla che potesse nuocerci e entrambi l'abbiamo ampliamente mantenuta. Non sono un'esperta per cui mi baso solo sulla mi esperienza. Probabilmente sono stata fortunata.


Ari-quoto.....!


----------



## Ospite2 (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi non è paradossale porre fiducia......


Lo è per definizione teorica.
Ma nella pratica no.
Anche se possono benissimo cambiare le condizioni. Restando nella metafora se uno dei complici viene arrestato può benissimo scaricare le responsabilità sull'altro. Fuor di metafora se il patto è "solo sesso" oppure "amore infinito ostacolato dal destino crudele" può sempre cambiare per chi vede trasformarsi il sesso in sentimento o per chi desidera forzare il destino.
Sono questioni di sentimenti.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Lo è per definizione teorica.
> Ma nella pratica no.
> Anche se possono benissimo cambiare le condizioni. Restando nella metafora se uno dei complici viene arrestato può benissimo scaricare le responsabilità sull'altro. Fuor di metafora se il patto è "solo sesso" oppure "amore infinito ostacolato dal destino crudele" può sempre cambiare per chi vede trasformarsi il sesso in sentimento o per chi desidera forzare il destino.
> Sono questioni di sentimenti.


Ma le condizioni di un rapporto possono cambiare indipendentemente che uno dei due sia un traditore o meno. La discussione è iniziata su questo....


----------



## Ospite2 (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma le condizioni di un rapporto possono cambiare indipendentemente che uno dei due sia un traditore o meno. La discussione è iniziata su questo....


Resta paradossale.
Come chi assumesse un lavoratore con cui è in rapporti perché gli ha rivelato segreti della ditta per cui lavorava, non credo che questo datore di lavoro si potrebbe fidare ciecamente e dargli libero accesso ai documenti riservati.
Cosa accade in pratica è vario e il patto regge, appunto, perché entrambi hanno da perdere dalla rottura dello stesso.
Infatti reggono meglio i patti tra amanti quando, entrambi sposati, non hanno intenzzione di rompere il rapporto principale.
Siamo comunque tutti O.T. perché Drago non ha intenzione di rompere alcun patto.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non pensate che sia paradossale porre fiducia in chi si sta dimostrando inaffidabile per definizione essendo un traditore?
> Ogni rapporto umano si basa su un patto esplicito o implicito e si sa che il patto tra amanti si basa su un patto di reciproca complicità, ma pretendere la pura lealtà mi pare un peccato d'ingenuità, compiuto da chi sa bene quanto sia necessario mentire.


no. Non lo trovo paradossale.

Io posso tranquillamente essere convinta che una persona che ha mentito a qualcuno non menta a me, che chi si è comportato male una volta in qualche occasione non lo ripeta con me, e via dicendo.
Altrimenti dovrei credere che solo se una persona è perfetta potrò fidarmi di lei.
Altrimenti, dovrei credere che chi ha compiuto in vita sua una singola azione non bella, diventa automaticamente una persona non bella.

Questo è un discorso in generale, che non considera unicamente l'atto del tradire.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Resta paradossale.
> *Come chi assumesse un lavoratore con cui è in rapporti perché gli ha rivelato segreti della ditta per cui lavorava, non credo che questo datore di lavoro si potrebbe fidare ciecamente e dargli libero accesso ai documenti riservati.*Cosa accade in pratica è vario e il patto regge, appunto, perché entrambi hanno da perdere dalla rottura dello stesso.
> Infatti reggono meglio i patti tra amanti quando, entrambi sposati, non hanno intenzzione di rompere il rapporto principale.
> Siamo comunque tutti O.T. perché Drago non ha intenzione di rompere alcun patto.


Nel caso di un tradimento infatti non ti aspetti che ti sia fedele appunto. La fiducia è basata su altro.


----------



## Ospite2 (1 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> no. Non lo trovo paradossale.
> 
> Io posso tranquillamente essere convinta che una persona che ha mentito a qualcuno non menta a me, che chi si è comportato male una volta in qualche occasione non lo ripeta con me, e via dicendo.
> Altrimenti dovrei credere che solo se una persona è perfetta potrò fidarmi di lei.
> ...


Fidati :-D



Infatti io conoscevo uno che era stato condannato per furto e installava casseforti.
Non si tratta di pefezione e neppure di non consentire alle persone di cambiare.
Questo è un mentire specifico in uno specifico tipo di relazioni e contemporaneo e contestuale.
Che chi tradisce menta a tutti in quel momento è lapalissiano, anche solo per delicatezza o convenienza. 
Il discorso era nato (andando fuori dall'argomento della discussione) sull'ipotesi che potesse essere rotto il patto di non aggressione sul lavoro per il solo fatto di essere stati amanti. Io dicevo che il patto prevalentemente non viene rotto, ma non per una questione di fiducia-affidabilità, ma perché è un patto di convenienza reciproca, fintanto che permane la convenienza.


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lui sapeva benissimo che si sarebbe sposata? Non ho letto da nessuna parte che lei abbia detto qualcosa di diverso. Boh...



A maggior ragione! Non c'è da fidarsi di una donna così, ma nemmeno in una complicità intima. E' una che oggi è mia complice, domani se ne fa un altro e diventa complice di un altro, e magari negherà di aver mai avuto a che fare con me.
E' solo sesso momentaneo, piacere carnale. Con un completo estraneo di cui non fidarsi mai. Forse sta anche in questo il piacere del rischio


----------



## Drago (1 Settembre 2011)

Abbiamo riposto entrambi le vite nelle mani dell'altro.... Oggi potrei distruggere tranquillamente la sua nuova famiglia con una telefonata, lei lo stesso con me. 

se la barca affonda nessuno si salverà.

la fiducia è riposta solo nel fatto che tutti si daranno da fare per far arrivare la barca alla riva, anche in se in pessime condizione !!


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> no. Non lo trovo paradossale.
> 
> Io posso tranquillamente essere convinta che una persona che ha mentito a qualcuno non menta a me, che chi si è comportato male una volta in qualche occasione non lo ripeta con me, e via dicendo.
> *Altrimenti dovrei credere che solo se una persona è perfetta potrò fidarmi di lei.*
> ...


perfetta no ma leale sì.
ripetendo il concetto : succede di sbagliare ma a rigor di logica su cosa mai posso basare la mia fiducia sulle persone se non nei comportamenti che essa ha in genere?
lascerò sempre uno spazio di tolleranza pensando all'evoluzione in positivo ma mi verrà spontaneo stare sulla difensiva.


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ne preoccuperà quando dovrà cacciare un casino di soldi. Una persona che conosco si sta indebitando per pagare le spese di un processo simile oltre a quelli che dovrà versare quando la perderà (perchè i suoi avvocati le hanno già detto che la perderà). Sta facendo di tutto per convincere la parte lesa a patteggiare ma senza successo. concordi ancora?


Purtroppo il nostro Stato è garantista verso chi crimina, fa delinquere, e rovina la vita degli altri.
La moglie ha avuto la vita (perchè per lei ERA la sua vita) rovinata da un animale, quindi comprendo che voglia sprofondare tirandosi nella fossa l'animale, piuttosto che sprofondare da sola nel suo dolore.
Teniamo conto del fatto che non siamo tutti uguali e che c'è gente che per un tradimento potrebbe uccidere e uccidersi. Non è una situazione da sottovalutare.
Il matrimonio civile e le leggi che lo tutelano non sono nati per caso, ma per evitare che la società diventasse un'orgia a cielo aperto con uomini che se la fanno con le donne di altri e guerre continue. Un matrimonio civile dovrebbe garantire anche la fedeltà, ovvero imporre delle regole a chi rompe il contratto con una donna o un uomo facendo quello che vuole. La soluzione *è non sposarsi*. In realtà non è così, perchè da noi le leggi sono talmente contorte e intrecciate che addirittura un marito che vede la moglie che lo tradisce si deve pure stare zitto perchè viola la sua privacy: è ridicolo.


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Abbiamo riposto entrambi le vite nelle mani dell'altro.... Oggi potrei distruggere tranquillamente la sua nuova famiglia con una telefonata, lei lo stesso con me.
> 
> se la barca affonda nessuno si salverà.
> 
> la fiducia è riposta solo nel fatto che tutti si daranno da fare per far arrivare la barca alla riva, anche in se in pessime condizione !!


Giusto!


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2011)

la fiducia va guadagnata, non è gratis


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fiducia va guadagnata, non è gratis


Infatti. Da me è stata sempre pretesa gratis, mentre io dovevo sempre guadagnarmi la loro


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fiducia va guadagnata, non è gratis


è vero! ma tra amanti un minimo di fiducia deve esserci secondo me...altrimenti si vivrebbe nel terrore che uno dei due distrugga la vita dell'altro....


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero! ma tra amanti un minimo di fiducia deve esserci secondo me...altrimenti si vivrebbe nel terrore che uno dei due distrugga la vita dell'altro....


sì, certo.infatti se un uomo m'interessa al punto di fare l'amore con lui mi fido, altrimenti non avrei fatto questa scelta


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero! ma tra amanti un minimo di fiducia deve esserci secondo me...*altrimenti si vivrebbe nel terrore che uno dei due distrugga la vita dell'altro....*


Ma per definizione di amante, prima o poi accade...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A maggior ragione! Non c'è da fidarsi di una donna così, ma nemmeno in una complicità intima. *E' una che oggi è mia complice, domani se ne fa un altro e diventa complice di un altro*, e magari negherà di aver mai avuto a che fare con me.
> E' solo sesso momentaneo, piacere carnale. Con un completo estraneo di cui non fidarsi mai. Forse sta anche in questo il piacere del rischio


Ma non per questo tradirà la fiducia che hai posto in lei. La mia relazione è chiusa e io potrei anche avere altri amanti ma quello che abbiamo avuto io e lui resta nostro. Non farei mai nulla per nuocerlo e so che questa cosa è reciproca...


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo.infatti se un uomo m'interessa al punto di fare l'amore con lui mi fido, altrimenti non avrei fatto questa scelta


quoto!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Purtroppo il nostro Stato è garantista verso chi crimina, fa delinquere, e rovina la vita degli altri.
> La moglie ha avuto la vita (perchè per lei ERA la sua vita) rovinata da un animale, quindi comprendo che voglia sprofondare tirandosi nella fossa l'animale, piuttosto che sprofondare da sola nel suo dolore.
> Teniamo conto del fatto che non siamo tutti uguali e che c'è gente che per un tradimento potrebbe uccidere e uccidersi. Non è una situazione da sottovalutare.
> Il matrimonio civile e le leggi che lo tutelano non sono nati per caso, ma per evitare che la società diventasse un'orgia a cielo aperto con uomini che se la fanno con le donne di altri e guerre continue. Un matrimonio civile dovrebbe garantire anche la fedeltà, ovvero imporre delle regole a chi rompe il contratto con una donna o un uomo facendo quello che vuole. La soluzione *è non sposarsi*. In realtà non è così, perchè da noi le leggi sono talmente contorte e intrecciate che addirittura un marito che vede la moglie che lo tradisce si deve pure stare zitto perchè viola la sua privacy: è ridicolo.


Lo Stato ti tutela. Infatti è stata approvato tempo fà una legge sul divorzio. Non accetti di essere tradita, divorzi. 
Se proprio vuoi montare un casino del genere lo fai verso tuo marito e non verso una terza persona che non conosci.


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non per questo tradirà la fiducia che hai posto in lei. La mia relazione è chiusa e io potrei anche avere altri amanti ma quello che abbiamo avuto io e lui resta nostro. Non farei mai nulla per nuocerlo e so che questa cosa è reciproca...



E' giusto quello che dici, ma per alcune storie, in condizioni particolari e si è fortunati.
A priori non lo potrai mai dire.
Anche perchè, nel momento in cui si parla di tradimenti, si affronta una discussione ai limiti del comportamento umano, in cui proprio l'onestà, la sincerità e la fiducia sono le virtù che vengono meno nei confronti di una persona (quella tradita).


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo.infatti se un uomo m'interessa al punto di fare l'amore con lui mi fido, altrimenti non avrei fatto questa scelta


Quoto


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo Stato ti tutela. Infatti è stata approvato tempo fà una legge sul divorzio. Non accetti di essere tradita, divorzi.
> Se proprio vuoi montare un casino del genere lo fai verso tuo marito e non verso una terza persona che non conosci.



Lo Stato non tutela, perchè un divorzio è oggi un'accetta psicologica che si trascina stancamente per anni. E gli avvocati si mettono i soldini in tasca


----------



## Sterminator (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non per questo tradirà la fiducia che hai posto in lei. La mia relazione è chiusa e io potrei anche avere altri amanti ma quello che abbiamo avuto io e lui resta nostro. Non farei mai nulla per nuocerlo e so che questa cosa è reciproca...


Per me mischi il concetto di convenienza con fedelta'...

Tu e lui non vi sputtanate perche' sareste entrambi distrutti....

e' la deterrenza nucleare che ha evitato un'altra guerra mondiale, pero' non ha impedito di fare porcate in modo non esplicito...

e sta roba non ha niente a che fare con la fiducia derivante dal riconoscere la lealta' del nostro nemico/amante/partner/dipendende/collaboratore...

si fa presto a dire fiducia....

solo Galbani ricordalo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ospite2 (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo Stato ti tutela. Infatti è stata approvato tempo fà una legge sul divorzio. Non accetti di essere tradita, divorzi.
> Se proprio vuoi montare un casino del genere lo fai verso tuo marito e non verso una terza persona che non conosci.


Giustissima richiesta di correttezza.
Ma chi è stato tradito ha subito la non correttezza.
Perché mai si dovrebbe pretendere la correttezza se non la si è praticata?
Ripeto che è un ragionamento del tutto teorico.
Nella pratica chi è stato tradito prevalentemente esalta la propria correttezza che magari prima non era così cristallina per differenziarsi o, al contrario, tende a essere estremamente scorretto e utilizza la vendetta che lascia distrugge e cosparge di sale.
Non credo che nessuno possa sapere prima come reagirà.


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me mischi il concetto di convenienza con fedelta'...
> 
> Tu e lui non vi sputtanate perche' sareste entrambi distrutti....
> 
> ...



Giusto, *convenienza * è il termine migliore


----------



## Sterminator (1 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Giusto, *convenienza * è il termine migliore


Infatti lei stessa ha ammesso che ha "fiducia" che non la sputtani mentre sul fatto che possa aver avuto altre donne, li' la fiducia non le e' pervenuta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e ce credo gli amanti in quanto tali sono inaffidabili per definizione e pretendere che si rispettino delle regole e' da coglioni totali...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io posso tranquillamente essere convinta che una persona che ha mentito a qualcuno non menta a me, che chi si è comportato male una volta in qualche occasione non lo ripeta con me, e via dicendo.


Dici? Io me ne vedo bene dal dare fiducia a chi si è comportato in modo troppo lontano (e non dico per es. l'errore di stellina) dai miei canoni di vita. Come dire fiducia si ma preferisco sempre pararmi il sedere con certe persone (e fino ad ora bene ho fatto).


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo.infatti se un uomo m'interessa al punto di fare l'amore con lui mi fido, altrimenti non avrei fatto questa scelta


Nel momento in cui compi questo atto di una sola cosa ti puoi fidare: che non abbia malattie


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Abbiamo riposto entrambi le vite nelle mani dell'altro.... Oggi potrei distruggere tranquillamente la sua nuova famiglia con una telefonata, lei lo stesso con me.
> 
> se la barca affonda nessuno si salverà.
> 
> la fiducia è riposta solo nel fatto che tutti si daranno da fare per far arrivare la barca alla riva, anche in se in pessime condizione !!


 Tutti chi? Lei e tu vorrai dire.

Il punto non è se voi affondiate o meno, questo sarà la vostra scelta...a me dispiacerà solo che vi potrete portare dietro chi non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Giustissima richiesta di correttezza.
> Ma chi è stato tradito ha subito la non correttezza.
> Perché mai si dovrebbe pretendere la correttezza se non la si è praticata?
> Ripeto che è un ragionamento del tutto teorico.
> ...


La non correttezza da parte del marito.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo.infatti se un uomo m'interessa al punto di fare l'amore con lui mi fido, altrimenti non avrei fatto questa scelta


mahhhhh mica e'cosi'sai,perche'una cosa e'il tradimento tra colleghi,ci si conosce abbastanza bene,si dovrebbe sapere a cosa si va'incontro....vedi Drago,ma nelle altre relazioni tipo quelle derivate dalla chat,no.
Io non mi fido della mia amica,e infatti di me conosce pochissime cose,e ancora di meno mi fidero'della prossima,che come presumibilmente tradira'il marito,ci mettera'un'attimo a farlo con me.
Poi e'chiaro che lo svolgere del rapporto e'fondamentale,e sopratutto quello che viene promesso all'amante,perche'se da subito si dice che puo'essere sesso e basta,non vedo perche'il giorno dell'addio,possano nascere problemi.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me mischi il concetto di convenienza con fedelta'...
> 
> Tu e lui non vi sputtanate perche' sareste entrambi distrutti....
> 
> ...


Fiducia non fedeltà...Mai parlato di fedeltà tra amanti.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui compi questo atto di una sola cosa ti puoi fidare: che non abbia malattie


direi anche di molto altro.
di essere compresa, rispettata, preferita...


----------



## Sterminator (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici? Io me ne vedo bene dal dare fiducia a chi si è comportato in modo troppo lontano (e non dico per es. l'errore di stellina) dai miei canoni di vita. Come dire fiducia si ma preferisco sempre pararmi il sedere con certe persone (e fino ad ora bene ho fatto).


Ma e' cosi', e' da fessi fare il contrario...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhhhh mica e'cosi'sai,perche'una cosa e'il tradimento tra colleghi,ci si conosce abbastanza bene,si dovrebbe sapere a cosa si va'incontro....vedi Drago,ma nelle altre relazioni tipo quelle derivate dalla chat,no.
> Io non mi fido della mia amica,e infatti di me conosce pochissime cose,e ancora di meno mi fidero'della prossima,che come presumibilmente tradira'il marito,ci mettera'un'attimo a farlo con me.
> Poi e'chiaro che lo svolgere del rapporto e'fondamentale,e sopratutto quello che viene promesso all'amante,perche'se da subito si dice che puo'essere sesso e basta,non vedo perche'il giorno dell'addio,possano nascere problemi.


Ci mancherebbe che ti fidi di perfette estranee.... Continuo a domandarmi come fai..


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi anche di molto altro.
> *di essere compresa, rispettata*, preferita...


Quoto


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma e' cosi', e' da fessi fare il contrario...


E vabbè...era tanto per dire la mia...


Ma insomma draco non parla piùà della sua storia?


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhhhh mica e'cosi'sai,perche'una cosa e'il tradimento tra colleghi,ci si conosce abbastanza bene,si dovrebbe sapere a cosa si va'incontro....vedi Drago,ma nelle altre relazioni tipo quelle derivate dalla chat,no.
> *Io non mi fido della mia amica,e infatti di me conosce pochissime cose,e ancora di meno mi fidero'della prossima,che come presumibilmente tradira'il marito,ci mettera'un'attimo a farlo con me.*Poi e'chiaro che lo svolgere del rapporto e'fondamentale,e sopratutto quello che viene promesso all'amante,perche'se da subito si dice che puo'essere sesso e basta,non vedo perche'il giorno dell'addio,possano nascere problemi.


vedi, lothar...hai descritto molto bene il tipo di rapporto che mai potrebbe appartenermi


----------



## Sterminator (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fiducia non fedeltà...Mai parlato di fedeltà tra amanti.


Alla fedelta' e' legato il concetto di lealta'....

se non puoi considerarlo leale perche' ha dimostrato di non esserlo avendo tradito la moglie, non ti aspetti che sia fedele anche con te, e fai bene, pero' associando anche a fiducia il termine di lealta', dimostri appunto che confondi convenienza con fiducia...

comunque fa' come te pare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi anche di molto altro.
> di essere compresa, rispettata, preferita...


Cioè, quando compi l'atto del tradimento con un altro ti fidi anche di essere compresa, rispettata e preferita?
Non era la stessa cosa che pensavi al momento di sposare il tuo uomo? Come vedi, già l'atto del tradimento ha fatto sì che tu non rispettassi queste 3 cose.


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E vabbè...era tanto per dire la mia...
> 
> 
> Ma insomma draco non parla piùà della sua storia?


Forse è al lavoro


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Cioè, quando compi l'atto del tradimento con un altro ti fidi anche di essere compresa, rispettata e preferita?
> Non era la stessa cosa che pensavi al momento di sposare il tuo uomo? Come vedi, già l'atto del tradimento ha fatto sì che tu non rispettassi queste 3 cose.


ho tradito e non me ne sono accorta?
oddio un esorcista
ma io parlavo di normale relazione amorosa


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho tradito e non me ne sono accorta?
> oddio un esorcista
> ma io parlavo di normale relazione amorosa


L'ultimo mio post non era riferito a te, parlavo in generale del quando si tradisce, e della valenza della fiducia


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Forse è al lavoro


 Immagino 

Lavoro duro il suo...


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Immagino View attachment 4103
> 
> Lavoro *duro* il suo...


Molto duro


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> L'ultimo mio post non era riferito a te, parlavo in generale del quando si tradisce, e della valenza della fiducia


il penultimo...nell'ultimo mi hai quotato.
tu quote, andy 
chi parla?


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Molto duro


 Solo in pochi posso farlo...


----------



## Andy (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il penultimo...nell'ultimo mi hai quotato.
> tu quote, andy
> chi parla?


L'ultimo prima del tuo quota


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe che ti fidi di perfette estranee.... Continuo a domandarmi come fai..


????a fare che??


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Immagino View attachment 4103
> 
> Lavoro duro il suo...





Andy ha detto:


> Molto duro





Eliade ha detto:


> Solo in pochi posso farlo...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
siete tremendi!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi, lothar...hai descritto molto bene il tipo di rapporto che mai potrebbe appartenermi


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ????a fare che??


A tradire con perfette sconosciute........


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> A tradire con perfette sconosciute........


....il brivido della conquista......  :risata:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ....il brivido della conquista......  :risata:


Ma sei fuori!!! Sono in ufficio...la mia risata si è sentita fino al piano di sopra.... Mi hanno guardato così


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ....il brivido della conquista......  :risata:


 Gli piace vincere facile ehhh???
Ponsci..ponsci pon..pon...pon...:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Gli piace vincere facile ehhh???
> Ponsci..ponsci pon..pon...pon...:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Gli piace vincere facile ehhh???
> Ponsci..ponsci pon..pon...pon...:carneval:


basta che sennò facciamo licenziare Farfalla oggi


----------



## Drago (1 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Immagino View attachment 4103
> 
> Lavoro duro il suo...


... i dipendenti si aspettano molto dal Capo, deludere le loro spettative non va bene!


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

quando rientra costei?


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> ... i dipendenti si aspettano molto dal Capo, deludere le loro spettative non va bene!


 :rotfl:


----------



## Drago (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> quando rientra costei?


3 Ottobre!!!


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> 3 Ottobre!!!


Ah ecco.
Ma vi sentite nel mentre?
Come vi siete salutati?
Voglio dire, come siete rimasti?


Secondo me,
e spero di sbagliarmi,
riprenderete la storia esattamente dove l avete lasciata.

Tutti i discorsi sulla fiducia, ricatto, mobbing, ufo, fedeltà
non c entrano nulla con la vostra relazione.


----------



## Drago (1 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Ah ecco.
> Ma vi sentite nel mentre?
> Come vi siete salutati?
> Voglio dire, come siete rimasti?
> ...


ci siamo scambiati degli sms molto blandi, direi quasi di "Servizio" 
ci siamo lasciati sicuramente con la voglia di stare ancora insieme, cosapevoli che non era la strada giusta e che questa lunga assenza ci avrebbe aiutato a capire! E' per questo motivo che ho scritto su queste pagine, il resto non c'entra!
Ciao


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> ci siamo scambiati degli sms molto blandi, direi quasi di "Servizio"
> ci siamo lasciati sicuramente con la voglia di stare ancora insieme, cosapevoli che non era la strada giusta e che questa lunga assenza ci avrebbe aiutato a capire! E' per questo motivo che ho scritto su queste pagine, il resto non c'entra!
> Ciao


spero davvero che questo tempo ti aiuti a capire...
ma c'è la possibilità che riprendiate esattamente dal punto in cui avete interrotto....
cmq come ti ho già scritto cerca di capire se c'è qualcosa che non va nel tuo matrimonio...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui, non vi conosco, ma ho qualcosa un comune con tutti di Voi … il tradimento.
> 
> Questa è la mia storia (in breve) …
> ...


ecco drago ha un grosso problema da risolvere......


----------



## Drago (1 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> spero davvero che questo tempo ti aiuti a capire...
> ma c'è la possibilità che riprendiate esattamente dal punto in cui avete interrotto....
> cmq come ti ho già scritto cerca di capire se c'è qualcosa che non va nel tuo matrimonio...


dopo esservi baciati (un bacetto sulla bocca, nulla di più) la prima volta, sono stato una settimana a capire che mi era successo, ero tra il disperato, lo sbalordito e l'eccitato, fino a quel momento non avevo mai desiderato nulla di più di mia moglie. Un secondo ed è cambiato tutto. Lei aveva la mia stessa situazione ma con il matrimonio alle porte.

ne parlai (con la sposa) e decidemmo di andare avanti con questa cosa perchè entrambi avevamo già quello che volevamo e mai e poi mai ci saremmo "visti" come coppia , eravamo quindi al sicuro da innamoramenti e problemi vari. 
A noi non avrebbe portato danno, una scappatella e via.

... che coglioni !!!:sbatti:


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> dopo esservi baciati (un bacetto sulla bocca, nulla di più) la prima volta, sono stato una settimana a capire che mi era successo, ero tra il disperato, lo sbalordito e l'eccitato, fino a quel momento non avevo mai desiderato nulla di più di mia moglie. Un secondo ed è cambiato tutto. Lei aveva la mia stessa situazione ma con il matrimonio alle porte.
> 
> ne parlai (con la sposa) e decidemmo di andare avanti con questa cosa perchè entrambi avevamo già quello che volevamo e mai e poi mai ci saremmo "visti" come coppia , eravamo quindi al sicuro da innamoramenti e problemi vari a Noi non avrebbe portato danno, una scappatella e via.
> 
> ... che coglioni !!!:sbatti:


tu pensi di essere innamorato di lei?......e lei per te cosa prova??????????


----------



## Drago (1 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> tu pensi di essere innamorato di lei?......e lei per te cosa prova??????????


si credo di si, lei pure .... ma ovviamente con quello che ha passato in questi giorni sono convinto che avrà le idee un po' confuse....


----------



## Sole (1 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> tu pensi di essere innamorato di lei?......*e lei per te cosa prova*??????????


Ho l'impressione che lei in questo momenti provi molto poco per lui e per il marito ma, in compenso, sia molto interessata a se stessa.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Conte, ma chi ha il problema? Se a lei non gliene frega niente se sono stati a letto insieme e continua a fare il suo lavoro. Dimmi perchè dovrebbe cambiarlo. Perchè per lui è un problema? Bene se lo risolva ma non rompesse le palle a lei....
> Stiamo disquisendo su niente....Lei magari torna e convivono serenamente con quello che c'è stato o magari continuano a vedersi


Ma che palle diosanto, non ho generalizzato.
Ho raccontato un caso che conosco e come si è risolto.
Certo che magari va a finire come dici te...
E come quell'altra là che dice che non ci si deve fidare di una persona perchè è un traditore...ma robe da matti...eh?
Mah...infatti io non mi fido di quelle che non conosco intimamente...possono darmi da intendere tutto quel che vogliono...


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> si credo di si, lei pure .... ma ovviamente con quello che ha passato in questi giorni sono convinto che avrà le idee un po' confuse....


e tua moglie?????????? 

sicuramente le idee confuse ora ce le avete sia tu che lei (la sposa)......


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non pensate che sia paradossale porre fiducia in chi si sta dimostrando inaffidabile per definizione essendo un traditore?
> Ogni rapporto umano si basa su un patto esplicito o implicito e si sa che il patto tra amanti si basa su un patto di reciproca complicità, ma pretendere la pura lealtà mi pare un peccato d'ingenuità, compiuto da chi sa bene quanto sia necessario mentire.


Sono i traditi che applicano la categoria di traditore agli adulteri.
Posso assicurarti che in quei mondi, tanta gente se ne sbatte altamente le palle...
Soprattutto perchè tradiscono persone che non amano più da una vita...no?


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che lei in questo momenti provi molto poco per lui e per il marito ma, in compenso, sia molto interessata a se stessa.


per il marito sicuramente.......perchè una donna innamorata che sta per sposarsi non tradisce il futuro marito a pochi giorni dalle nozze....per lui non lo so...........non ho le idee molto chiare....


----------



## Drago (1 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che lei in questo momenti provi molto poco per lui e per il marito ma, in compenso, sia molto interessata a se stessa.


non so cosa prova veramente per noi (uomini), ma so per certo che che quello che dici te è vero.


----------



## Drago (1 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e tua moglie??????????
> 
> sicuramente le idee confuse ora ce le avete sia tu che lei (la sposa)......


certo.


----------



## Eleanor (1 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> certo.


Drago
attenzione

questo genere di storie si concludono sempre in tragedia.
Niente da telegiornale
o cronaca da corridoio.
Ci sono tragedie che si consumano in silenzio
mentre tutto va avanti fuori
il cuore dentro si pietrifica.
Ma nessuno se ne accorge.
Tutto sembra non cambiare
il tuo stato civile
il tuo bel lavoro
ma dentro
sei morto.



Amen....


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> ci siamo scambiati degli sms molto blandi, direi quasi di "Servizio"
> ci siamo lasciati sicuramente con la voglia di stare ancora insieme, cosapevoli che non era la strada giusta e che questa lunga assenza ci avrebbe aiutato a capire! E' per questo motivo che ho scritto su queste pagine, il resto non c'entra!
> Ciao


 Scusa,io penso che il tempo sia poco per capire..Ma tu a parte focalizzare il fatto che ti senti sbarellato da questa storia, che è tutto nuovo, ecc..cosa stai facendo per venirne a capo? 
No perché qui nemmeno ne stai parlando un gran che..


----------



## Ospite2 (1 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono i traditi che applicano la categoria di traditore agli adulteri.
> Posso assicurarti che in quei mondi, tanta gente se ne sbatte altamente le palle...
> Soprattutto perchè tradiscono persone che non amano più da una vita...no?


La parola traditore è sul vocabolario e, guarda che combinazione, nel nome di questo sito.
E' normale che esistano persone che hanno valori di riferimento diversi e usino le parole con significati diversi.
Per un mafioso la famiglia sono coloro che sono legati da vincoli di lealtà/convenienza rispetto ad attività criminali e considera infabi coloro che collaborano con la giustizia.
Altri pensano diversamente.
Il problema nasce quando una persona di una categoria crede di stare con una persona della sua stessa categoria e non è così.
Qualsiasi sia la categoria.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> La parola traditore è sul vocabolario e, guarda che combinazione, nel nome di questo sito.
> E' normale che esistano persone che hanno valori di riferimento diversi e usino le parole con significati diversi.
> Per un mafioso la famiglia sono coloro che sono legati da vincoli di lealtà/convenienza rispetto ad attività criminali e considera infabi coloro che collaborano con la giustizia.
> Altri pensano diversamente.
> ...


Problema suo no?
Tra can non se se magna eh?
L'amore alle volte porta ad una brutta parola: presunzione.
Dato che io ti amo, tu devi essere assolutamente come dico io, altrimenti sei na merda.
Casomai due persone stanno nella medesima categoria, poi uno dei due passa in un'altra senza dirlo.
Capirai bene che è facile tradire un fedele.
Impossibile tradire un adultero.
I guai iniziano sempre con persone che presumono che solo i loro valori di riferimento siano quelli giusti.
Chiusi in una turris eburnea.
Gli inculoni che questi esseri si prendono nella vita sono da brivido.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Problema suo no?
> Tra can non se se magna eh?
> L'amore alle volte porta ad una brutta parola: presunzione.
> Dato che io ti amo, tu devi essere assolutamente come dico io, altrimenti sei na merda.
> ...



Ciao,
sul grassetto sono solo in parte d’accordo … 

I problemi spesso iniziano perché uno dei due prende una decisione che rompe il contratto / la promessa / l’accordo (chiamalo come vuoi) che stava alla base della loro relazione. Io sono sì libera di fare quello che voglio, ma se prendo una decisione che riguarda anche l’altra persona, allora ho il dovere di metterlo all’occorrente … poi sta a lui accettare o no … o trovare assieme un nuovo accordo. 

Si tratta solo di avere le palle … 

sienne


----------



## Patrizia (2 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Problema suo no?
> Tra can non se se magna eh?
> L'amore alle volte porta ad una brutta parola: presunzione.
> Dato che io ti amo, tu devi essere assolutamente come dico io, altrimenti sei na merda.
> ...



No,non è così semplice.
Mi sa che non sei stato mai amato veramente. O non hai mai amato.

Le inculate le prendiamo tutti nella vita: non serve essere diffidenti Rovina solo la vita


----------



## Drago (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa,io penso che il tempo sia poco per capire..Ma tu a parte focalizzare il fatto che ti senti sbarellato da questa storia, che è tutto nuovo, ecc..cosa stai facendo per venirne a capo?
> No perché qui nemmeno ne stai parlando un gran che..


Ciao, si il tempo passato in effetti è poco, infatti non ho capito un gran che... anche se di giorno in giorno il mio stato migliora, ci penso sempre molto ma sto tranquillo!

... nel mentre mi sono concentrato sul lavoro e sto passando più tempo possibile con mia moglie. Tento di tornare alla normalità, sperando che questa mi possa ancora andar bene....


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Ciao, si il tempo passato in effetti è poco, infatti non ho capito un gran che... anche se di giorno in giorno il mio stato migliora, ci penso sempre molto ma sto tranquillo!
> 
> ... nel mentre mi sono concentrato sul lavoro e sto passando più tempo possibile con mia moglie. Tento di tornare alla normalità, sperando che questa mi possa ancora andar bene....


questo dipende da te...se la ami concentrati su tua moglie e cerca di capire cosa ti ha spinto a tradirla visto che non l'avevi mai fatto prima.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Ciao, si il tempo passato in effetti è poco, infatti non ho capito un gran che... anche se di giorno in giorno il mio stato migliora, ci penso sempre molto ma sto tranquillo!
> 
> ... *nel mentre mi sono concentrato sul lavoro e sto passando più tempo possibile con mia moglie. Tento di tornare alla normalità, sperando che questa mi possa ancora andar bene...*.


 Io penso che non ti servirà a nulla passare più tempo con tua moglie, se lei non fa a cosa ti serve passare più tempo con lei. 
Dubito che riuscirai a resistere se tua moglie non sa che ti sei allontanato da lei...


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io penso che non ti servirà a nulla passare più tempo con tua moglie, se lei non fa a cosa ti serve passare più tempo con lei.
> *Dubito che riuscirai a resistere se tua moglie non sa che ti sei allontanato da lei*...


Il potenziale erotico-distogliatore della segretaria che passa l'aspirapolvere sotto la scrivania non conosce rivali.........


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il potenziale erotico-distogliatore della segretaria che passa l'aspirapolvere sotto la scrivania non conosce rivali.........


Non credo...insomma tuba non sei di nessun aiuto eh!


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non credo...insomma tuba non sei di nessun aiuto eh!


Non era mia intenzione essere d'aiuto, bensì illustrare la situazione con realismo.

Drago ha detto che (a) una come questa non gli era mai capitata (da qualche parte mi pare di aver letto che non se lo sarebbe mai aspettato che una bella come lei avesse mire su di lui) (b) hanno trombato come ricci fino al giorno prima del di lei matrimonio (c) continuano gli sms anche durante il di lei viaggio di nozze (d) fare le maialate in ufficio ha un alto potenziale erotico trasgressivo (e) varie ed eventuali; ergo, i due si ritroveranno avvinghiati subito dopo la pausa del caffè di metà mattina il giorno in cui le tornerà (magari bella abbronzata) a lavorare.

La strada per un eventuale presa di coscienza da parte di uno dei due è ancora ben lungi dall'essere imboccata; lo sarà frà qualche mese.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non era mia intenzione essere d'aiuto, bensì illustrare la situazione con realismo.
> 
> Drago ha detto che (a) una come questa non gli era mai capitata (da qualche parte mi pare di aver letto che non se lo sarebbe mai aspettato che una bella come lei avesse mire su di lui) (b) hanno trombato come ricci fino al giorno prima del di lei matrimonio (c) continuano gli sms anche durante il di lei viaggio di nozze (d) fare le maialate in ufficio ha un alto potenziale erotico trasgressivo (e) varie ed eventuali; ergo, i due si ritroveranno avvinghiati subito dopo la pausa del caffè di metà mattina il giorno in cui le tornerà (magari bella abbronzata) a lavorare.
> 
> La strada per un eventuale presa di coscienza da parte di uno dei due è ancora ben lungi dall'essere imboccata; lo sarà frà qualche mese.


 Intanto gli sms erano molto blandi e non riferiti alla loro storia (scrive sms quasi  di servizio), le maialate in ufficio saranno pure al alto potenziale erotico...ma non certo perché lo sono con lei! Lo sarebbero con qualunque altra.
Se la vogliamo vedere con realismo allora a questa situazione gli è stata data più importanza di quel che merita...e non solo a livello sentimentale.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Intanto gli sms erano molto blandi e non riferiti alla loro storia (scrive sms quasi  di servizio), le maialate in ufficio saranno pure al alto potenziale erotico...ma non certo perché lo sono con lei! Lo sarebbero con qualunque altra.
> Se la vogliamo vedere con realismo allora a questa situazione gli è stata data più importanza di quel che merita...e non solo a livello sentimentale.


Eli, senti a stò scemo; appena se la ritroverà davanti gli ritorneranno in mente tutte le _giornate lavorative_ avute prima che lei partisse e gli eventuali ragionamenti fatti in questi giorni spariranno all'istante. Ritorneranno solo nel caso in cui lei gli presenti il due di picche (improbabile ma comunque un'eventualità), o quando la cosa diventerà routine o, e questa mi sembra la più probabile, quando Drago comincerà a volere qualcosa di più.

Al livello sentimentale stà storia non deve essere proprio considerata; perchè tu ci vedi del sentimento qui dentro a questo thread ?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Intanto gli sms erano molto blandi e non riferiti alla loro storia (scrive sms quasi  di servizio), le maialate in ufficio saranno pure al alto potenziale erotico...ma non certo perché lo sono con lei! Lo sarebbero con qualunque altra.
> Se la vogliamo vedere con realismo allora a questa situazione gli è stata data più importanza di quel che merita...e non solo a livello sentimentale.


Io la penso come Tuba. In viaggio di nozze credo che l'ultima cosa che dovresti avere in mente è quella di scrivere sms blandi o no al tuo ex (ex?) amante. Appena tutto ricomincerà come prima finchè uno dei due non si stnacherà. Il sentimento io in questo 3d proprio non l'ho visto. Sicuramente non da parte di lei. Mi ha colpito il fatto che lui non si aspettava che lei lo degnasse delle sue attenzioni. Secondo me molto è legato a questo...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eli, senti a stò scemo; appena se la ritroverà davanti gli ritorneranno in mente tutte le _giornate lavorative_ avute prima che lei partisse e gli eventuali ragionamenti fatti in questi giorni spariranno all'istante. Ritorneranno solo nel caso in cui lei gli presenti il due di picche (improbabile ma comunque un'eventualità), o quando la cosa diventerà routine o, e questa mi sembra la più probabile, quando Drago comincerà a volere qualcosa di più.
> 
> Al livello sentimentale stà storia non deve essere proprio considerata; perchè tu ci vedi del sentimento qui dentro a questo thread ?


Vedi che è inutile che scrivo. Basterebbe quotarti visto che scrivi anche molto meglio di me...


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eli, senti a stò scemo; appena se la ritroverà davanti gli ritorneranno in mente tutte le _giornate lavorative_ avute prima che lei partisse e gli eventuali ragionamenti fatti in questi giorni spariranno all'istante. Ritorneranno solo nel caso in cui lei gli presenti il due di picche (improbabile ma comunque un'eventualità), o quando la cosa diventerà routine o, e questa mi sembra la più probabile, quando Drago comincerà a volere qualcosa di più.
> 
> Al livello sentimentale stà storia non deve essere proprio considerata; perchè tu ci vedi del sentimento qui dentro a questo thread ?


Quoto!


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eli, senti a stò scemo; appena se la ritroverà davanti gli ritorneranno in mente tutte le _giornate lavorative_ avute prima che lei partisse e gli eventuali ragionamenti fatti in questi giorni spariranno all'istante. Ritorneranno solo nel caso in cui lei gli presenti il due di picche (improbabile ma comunque un'eventualità), o quando la cosa diventerà routine o, e questa mi sembra la più probabile, quando Drago comincerà a volere qualcosa di più.
> 
> Al livello sentimentale stà storia non deve essere proprio considerata; perchè tu ci vedi del sentimento qui dentro a questo thread ?


 Io non ne vedo di sentimento, ovviamente, ma draco si...:unhappy:



farfalla ha detto:


> Io la penso come Tuba. In viaggio di nozze credo che l'ultima cosa che dovresti avere in mente è quella di scrivere sms blandi o no al tuo ex (ex?) amante. Appena tutto ricomincerà come prima finchè uno dei due non si stnacherà. Il sentimento io in questo 3d proprio non l'ho visto. Sicuramente non da parte di lei. Mi ha colpito il fatto che lui non si aspettava che lei lo degnasse delle sue attenzioni. Secondo me molto è legato a questo...


No, no no...non mi arrenderò mai, la speranza è l'ultima a morire!

Magari lui non si aspettava le sue attenzione per un qualche motivo estetico. nel senso che magari lui è un tipo più classico, più ordinato, me tre lei nonostante i 38 anni si porta più a ragazza moderna (pantaloni a vita bassa, camice aderentissime, push-up in bella vista).

Io penso che invece lui possa resistere, se invece di concentrarsi su di lei, parlasse con la moglie...avrebbe di meglio a cui pensare!

Draco tua moglie lavora?


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la penso come Tuba. In viaggio di nozze credo che l'ultima cosa che dovresti avere in mente è quella di scrivere sms blandi o no al tuo ex (ex?) amante. Appena tutto ricomincerà come prima finchè uno dei due non si stnacherà. Il sentimento io in questo 3d proprio non l'ho visto. Sicuramente non da parte di lei. Mi ha colpito il fatto che lui non si aspettava che lei lo degnasse delle sue attenzioni. Secondo me molto è legato a questo...


Non so. Forse sarò moralista, ma c'è qualcosa che mi offende in questa storia. Io credo che i tradimenti nascano sempre da ragioni diverse e, per quanto siano atti deprecabili, non siano tutti uguali. L'immagine della sposa vestita di bianco con l'amante seduto fra gli invitati non riesco a digerirla. Pensavo di non dare più tutto questo valore al matrimonio e invece, evidentemente, dentro di me un valore ce l'ha.

No, il sentimento qui non esiste proprio. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so. Forse sarò moralista, ma c'è qualcosa che mi offende in questa storia. Io credo che i tradimenti nascano sempre da ragioni diverse e, per quanto siano atti deprecabili, non siano tutti uguali. *L'immagine della sposa vestita di bianco con l'amante seduto fra gli invitati non riesco a digerirla*. Pensavo di non dare più tutto questo valore al matrimonio e invece, evidentemente, dentro di me un valore ce l'ha.
> 
> No, il sentimento qui non esiste proprio. Non scherziamo.


Vale anche per me.


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Questa cosa mi urta molto, moltissimo anche a me: il fatto che l'amante sia presente anche al matrimonio di lei.

Sarà perchè esco da una brutta situazione, ma, scusatemi, io in questa storia non riesco a non pensare al marito di questa, che non sa cosa gli sta piombando sull'anima.

E' l'unica vittima (*supponendo che non ci sia altro di mezzo, del tipo che i due si sono sposati ma hanno deciso che saranno una coppia libera: magari potrebbe esserci la verità in questo ed è il motivo per cui la sposa sembri così insensibile?*)


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Questa cosa mi urta molto, moltissimo anche a me: il fatto che l'amante sia presente anche al matrimonio di lei.
> 
> Sarà perchè esco da una brutta situazione, ma, scusatemi, io in questa storia non riesco a non pensare al marito di questa, che non sa cosa gli sta piombando sull'anima.
> 
> E' l'unica vittima


perchè la moglie di lui non è un'altra vittima?


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè la moglie di lui non è un'altra vittima?


Sì, giusto, poi ho anche fatto una modifica. Anche la moglie di lui lo è. Tenevo però conto che quel signore si stava sposando proprio ORA, nemmeno ha iniziato e già l'hanno cornuto


----------



## bastardo dentro (2 Settembre 2011)

fino all'ultimo ho pensato di non scrivere questo messaggio. Caro Drago, la tua stroria sembra identica alla mia ... io sposato un figlio in terra e uno in arrivo.... lei prossima al matrimonio. Lei una delle mie dipendenti. io non avevo mai tradito mia moglie con cui sono ancora insieme - grazie a Dio - e che ha sospettato ma non ha mai scoperto nulla. la storia è finita dopo un anno e mezzo quando lei ha deciso di aver un figlio con il marito proprio nel mentre in cui io - dopo aver preso a picconate il mio matrimonio con furia iconoclasta - stavo per chiederle di lasciare tutto per me.... quando me lo disse io mi rivelai ma capii che lei aveva scelto.... il marito. la aiutai, le trovai un altro lavoro più prestigioso, la raccomandai con altri manager e in breve tempo era fuori dal mio gruppo. sono passati cinque anni e non c'è giorno che non la pensi almeno un pò. ho ritirato su il mio matrimonio, ho riconsquistato mia moglie dopo immani sofferenze e lotte con tutti i miei demoni che avevano idealizzato in maniera assoluta un qualcosa che non lo meritava..... ho sofferto per averla persa (sino a che non sono riuscito a comprendere meglio tutto il film....) ho sofferto ancora di più per aver rotto un vincolo di fiducia e lealtà con mia moglie (anche se lei non lo ha mai saputo....) una sofferenza lacerante che, ancora oggi, nonostante tutti i miei impegni, il mio lavoro soffocante, i miei bambini e la famiglia ... non mi lascia del tutto in pace... spero a te possa andare diversamente .... te lo auguro di cuore

bastardo dentro


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> fino all'ultimo ho pensato di non scrivere questo messaggio. Caro Drago, la tua stroria sembra identica alla mia ... io sposato un figlio in terra e uno in arrivo.... lei prossima al matrimonio. Lei una delle mie dipendenti. io non avevo mai tradito mia moglie con cui sono ancora insieme - grazie a Dio - e che ha sospettato ma non ha mai scoperto nulla. la storia è finita dopo un anno e mezzo quando lei ha deciso di aver un figlio con il marito proprio nel mentre in cui io - dopo aver preso a picconate il mio matrimonio con furia iconoclasta - stavo per chiederle di lasciare tutto per me.... quando me lo disse io mi rivelai ma capii che lei aveva scelto.... il marito. la aiutai, le trovai un altro lavoro più prestigioso, la raccomandai con altri manager e in breve tempo era fuori dal mio gruppo. sono passati cinque anni e non c'è giorno che non la pensi almeno un pò. ho ritirato su il mio matrimonio, ho riconsquistato mia moglie dopo immani sofferenze e lotte con tutti i miei demoni che avevano idealizzato in maniera assoluta un qualcosa che non lo meritava..... ho sofferto per averla persa (sino a che non sono riuscito a comprendere meglio tutto il film....) ho sofferto ancora di più per aver rotto un vincolo di fiducia e lealtà con mia moglie (anche se lei non lo ha mai saputo....) una sofferenza lacerante che, ancora oggi, nonostante tutti i miei impegni, il mio lavoro soffocante, i miei bambini e la famiglia ... non mi lascia del tutto in pace... spero a te possa andare diversamente .... te lo auguro di cuore
> 
> bastardo dentro


Io penso che, con questo tuo post, Drago abbia finalmente tutti gli elementi per pensare alla sua situazione


----------



## Drago (2 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> fino all'ultimo ho pensato di non scrivere questo messaggio. Caro Drago, la tua stroria sembra identica alla mia ... io sposato un figlio in terra e uno in arrivo.... lei prossima al matrimonio. Lei una delle mie dipendenti. io non avevo mai tradito mia moglie con cui sono ancora insieme - grazie a Dio - e che ha sospettato ma non ha mai scoperto nulla. la storia è finita dopo un anno e mezzo quando lei ha deciso di aver un figlio con il marito proprio nel mentre in cui io - dopo aver preso a picconate il mio matrimonio con furia iconoclasta - stavo per chiederle di lasciare tutto per me.... quando me lo disse io mi rivelai ma capii che lei aveva scelto.... il marito. la aiutai, le trovai un altro lavoro più prestigioso, la raccomandai con altri manager e in breve tempo era fuori dal mio gruppo. sono passati cinque anni e non c'è giorno che non la pensi almeno un pò. ho ritirato su il mio matrimonio, ho riconsquistato mia moglie dopo immani sofferenze e lotte con tutti i miei demoni che avevano idealizzato in maniera assoluta un qualcosa che non lo meritava..... ho sofferto per averla persa (sino a che non sono riuscito a comprendere meglio tutto il film....) ho sofferto ancora di più per aver rotto un vincolo di fiducia e lealtà con mia moglie (anche se lei non lo ha mai saputo....) una sofferenza lacerante che, ancora oggi, nonostante tutti i miei impegni, il mio lavoro soffocante, i miei bambini e la famiglia ... non mi lascia del tutto in pace... spero a te possa andare diversamente .... te lo auguro di cuore
> 
> bastardo dentro


Grazie di aver raccontato la tua storia, penso che sia esattamente quello che sta per accadere a me.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> No,non è così semplice.
> Mi sa che non sei stato mai amato veramente. O non hai mai amato.
> 
> Le inculate le prendiamo tutti nella vita: non serve essere diffidenti Rovina solo la vita


Mah...io sto molto ragionando su cosa sia l'Amore...e cosa sia l'Ammmmmmmmoreeeeeee...
Scusami ma in questa fase della mia vita mi sento amato come non mi è mai capito prima.
Vero io ho amato pochissimo, e male.
Ma il bilancio è questo: Nessuna donna ha ricevuto da me un inculon,
Sono stato capace di atti d'amore che non ti immagini, e che hanno lasciato sbalordito chi li ha ricevuti.
Ergo?
Sempre detto...finchè musica si balla...


----------



## stellanuova (2 Settembre 2011)

Comunque i campanelli di allarme ci sono sempre tutti e suonano spesso 
ma non c'e' peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e allora avanti tutta
fino a sfracellarsi .......


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Comunque i campanelli di allarme ci sono sempre tutti e suonano spesso
> ma non c'e' peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e allora avanti tutta
> fino a sfracellarsi .......


Ma cosa dici su?
Io eheheheheeheh...mi sono sempre salvato...
Ma hai ragione i segnali ci sono sempre!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> fino all'ultimo ho pensato di non scrivere questo messaggio. Caro Drago, la tua stroria sembra identica alla mia ... io sposato un figlio in terra e uno in arrivo.... lei prossima al matrimonio. Lei una delle mie dipendenti. io non avevo mai tradito mia moglie con cui sono ancora insieme - grazie a Dio - e che ha sospettato ma non ha mai scoperto nulla. la storia è finita dopo un anno e mezzo quando lei ha deciso di aver un figlio con il marito proprio nel mentre in cui io - dopo aver preso a picconate il mio matrimonio con furia iconoclasta - stavo per chiederle di lasciare tutto per me.... quando me lo disse io mi rivelai ma capii che lei aveva scelto.... il marito. la aiutai, le trovai un altro lavoro più prestigioso, la raccomandai con altri manager e in breve tempo era fuori dal mio gruppo. sono passati cinque anni e non c'è giorno che non la pensi almeno un pò. ho ritirato su il mio matrimonio, ho riconsquistato mia moglie dopo immani sofferenze e lotte con tutti i miei demoni che avevano idealizzato in maniera assoluta un qualcosa che non lo meritava..... ho sofferto per averla persa (sino a che non sono riuscito a comprendere meglio tutto il film....) ho sofferto ancora di più per aver rotto un vincolo di fiducia e lealtà con mia moglie (anche se lei non lo ha mai saputo....) una sofferenza lacerante che, ancora oggi, nonostante tutti i miei impegni, il mio lavoro soffocante, i miei bambini e la famiglia ... non mi lascia del tutto in pace... spero a te possa andare diversamente .... te lo auguro di cuore
> 
> bastardo dentro


Grazie per la tua testimonianza di vita.
Bravissimo bel post, mi piace che finalmente hai smesso di autoaffliggerti eh?
Dormi sonni tranquilli.
Mi piace che tu abbia scritto che la hai aiutata e che l'hai messa fuori dal tuo gruppo.
Sei stato un grande, un nobile. ( ovvio chi fa femminismo spicciolo non capisce ste situazioni)
Solo un appunto, lei non ha scelto suo marito al posto tuo.
Ha scelto di diventar madre! 
Bravo! 
E ricordati sei un uomo, prima che tutto il resto, ok?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2011)

Non entravo da parecchi giorni, entro e mi dico vediamo cosa succede in questo post! vedo che le pagine sono tantissime, e comincio a leggere.. stamin....!! mi dico bohh!! ma di che parlano ? ci stanno tori e magari se continuavo a leggere anche pecore. Ma ragà!! sbaglio o si esce fuori argomento? Cmq vado all'ultima pagina e leggo una frase che mi disturba abbastanza ( aò sono un uomo eh ) ma leggere : e ricordati che sei un uomo ok? ... santa rosalia e tutti i santi annessi e connessi :mrgreen: ... perchè la se chi ha cominciato questo post era donna che cambiava ?


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Non entravo da parecchi giorni, entro e mi dico vediamo cosa succede in questo post! vedo che le pagine sono tantissime, e comincio a leggere.. stamin....!! mi dico bohh!! ma di che parlano ? ci stanno tori e magari se continuavo a leggere anche pecore. Ma ragà!! sbaglio o si esce fuori argomento? Cmq vado all'ultima pagina e leggo una frase che mi disturba abbastanza ( aò sono un uomo eh ) ma leggere : e ricordati che sei un uomo ok? ... santa rosalia e tutti i santi annessi e connessi :mrgreen: ... perchè la se chi ha cominciato questo post era donna che cambiava ?


il titolo.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Non entravo da parecchi giorni, entro e mi dico vediamo cosa succede in questo post! vedo che le pagine sono tantissime, e comincio a leggere.. stamin....!! mi dico bohh!! ma di che parlano ? ci stanno tori e magari se continuavo a leggere anche pecore. Ma ragà!! sbaglio o si esce fuori argomento? Cmq vado all'ultima pagina e leggo una frase che mi disturba abbastanza ( aò sono un uomo eh ) ma leggere : e ricordati che sei un uomo ok? ... santa rosalia e tutti i santi annessi e connessi :mrgreen: ... perchè la se chi ha cominciato questo post era donna che cambiava ?


Qui'si dovrebbe scrivere in italiano..compra un vocabolario


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Qui'si dovrebbe scrivere in italiano..compra un vocabolario


questa mi costerà due rughe buone buone


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa mi costerà due rughe buone buone



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Qui'si dovrebbe scrivere in italiano..compra un vocabolario


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2011)

Scusami Minerva sono nuovo, per titolo che intendi? devo scrivere il titolo della discussione? cioè " L'amante della sposa ? in quanto all'italiano grazie... ti leggerò più spesso lothar57, così imparo ;-)


----------



## oceansize (5 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Qui'si dovrebbe scrivere in italiano..compra un vocabolario


 ahahah il bue che dice cornuto all'asino...e se ci fosse ironia in queste parole saresti anche simpatico!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ahahah il bue che dice cornuto all'asino...e se ci fosse ironia in queste parole saresti anche simpatico!


e'l'ultima cosa che mi interessa di essere,qua'dentro


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Scusami Minerva sono nuovo, per titolo che intendi? devo scrivere il titolo della discussione? cioè " L'amante della sposa ? in quanto all'italiano grazie... ti leggerò più spesso lothar57, così imparo ;-)


guarda che ti rivolgi,sopra e sotto a maestre,quindi devi dire maestra minerva e maestrina oceansize....fattene una ragione sono cosi'..

Dai Claudio,coda di paglia??Benvenuto,comunque se leggi quel poco che scrivo impari molto


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2011)

Una delle poche cose che ho imparato nella vita è che quando vengo colpito, posso solo dire touchè!! spero stavolta di averti insegnato io qualcosa lothar57.   oceansize auahahahah vai di fino eh ;-) grazie comunque


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2011)

Maestra Minerva attendo risposta  coda di paglia io ? peggio!! ( auahhaaah) imparerai a conoscermi ( forse) e capirai che so difendermi bene. grazie per il benvenuto. ah aspetta prima di inviare devo dire una cosa che una cosuccia l'ho appresa leggendoti .. la modestia. ciao compà a domani ;-)


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Maestra Minerva attendo risposta  coda di paglia io ? peggio!! ( auahhaaah) imparerai a conoscermi ( forse) e capirai che so difendermi bene. grazie per il benvenuto. ah aspetta prima di inviare devo dire una cosa che una cosuccia l'ho appresa leggendoti .. la modestia. ciao compà a domani ;-)


a domanda "cosa sarebbe cambiato...bla..."
ti ho risposto
il titolo
quanta pazienza ci vuole.....dai sù,  claudio


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Maestra Minerva attendo risposta  coda di paglia io ? peggio!! ( auahhaaah) imparerai a conoscermi ( forse) e capirai che so difendermi bene. grazie per il benvenuto. ah aspetta prima di inviare devo dire una cosa che una cosuccia l'ho appresa leggendoti .. la modestia. ciao compà a domani ;-)


Claudiomi sei simpatico davvero.....mi hai capito al volo,io potrei fare senza problemi corsi di autostima.
oceano non ha capito niente senza offesa,e in confidenza non mi ha toccato neanche un po',,ci vuole altro amico mio,,at salut paisa'


----------



## oceansize (5 Settembre 2011)

oceano a chi? Ahahah però sono stata promossa maestra e posso scrivere dal cell... So' soddisfazioni!


----------



## Andy (5 Settembre 2011)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa mi costerà due rughe buone buone


ti ha invecchiato tanto? :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

Ma Drago che fine ha fatto?????????????


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Maestra Minerva attendo risposta  coda di paglia io ? peggio!! ( auahhaaah) imparerai a conoscermi ( forse) e capirai che so difendermi bene. grazie per il benvenuto. ah aspetta prima di inviare devo dire una cosa che una cosuccia l'ho appresa leggendoti .. la modestia. ciao compà a domani ;-)


AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...ragazzi torna Oscuro...legge Claudio...AHAHAHAHAHA gli parte un embolo ma di quelli...ma di quelli...
Inizia Sor Claudio....AHAHAHAHAHA...che bel nick che ti sei messo...AHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2011)

Appunto! ma Drago che fine ha fatto? Uhm... conteee .... avessi capito una beata mazza di quello che hai scritto  una cosa comunque l'ho capita, che dopo la parola embolo mi tocco per scaramanzia!! e peccato che sei masculo conte!! azz altrimenti ti dicevo.. a favorire. auahhhaahah. I miei più fervidi ossequi signor (Conte)


----------



## Drago (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma Drago che fine ha fatto?????????????


Eccomi, chi mi cerca????

latito, scusate, ma quando sono in ufficio non ho un secondo normalmente tanto più ora che non ho neanche la segretaria mi tocca fare il lavoro doppio!!!

cmq, ho sentito la signora, mi dice che le manco e mi pensa.... sono moderatamente felice!
Ciao!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Eccomi, chi mi cerca????
> 
> latito, scusate, ma quando sono in ufficio non ho un secondo normalmente tanto più ora che non ho neanche la segretaria mi tocca fare il lavoro doppio!!!
> 
> ...


buongiorno!!!
è già sei un po latitante.....ma scusa lei ti ha chiamato dal viaggio di nozze per dirti che le manchi????
cavoli...ma perchè si è sposata allora???
ciao


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Mamma mia, sinceramente, personalmente io non vorrei mai incontrare una donna del genere: alla fine ha scelto 2 uomini, di cui uno al lavoro, per fare sesso.

Che cinica e senza morale.


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Eccomi, chi mi cerca????
> 
> latito, scusate, ma quando sono in ufficio non ho un secondo normalmente tanto più ora che non ho neanche la segretaria mi tocca fare il lavoro doppio!!!
> 
> ...


:unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Drago (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno!!!
> è già sei un po latitante.....ma scusa lei ti ha chiamato dal viaggio di nozze per dirti che le manchi????
> cavoli...ma perchè si è sposata allora???
> ciao


si, ci siamo sentiti 2 minuti... 

cmq credo che se questa "situazione" le fosse capitata 6/8 mesi fa probabilmente non si sarebbe sposata o forse avrebbe avuto il tempo di capire bene cosa volesse varamente!!! non è stato così ed ha deciso comunque di vivere la storia anche se vicina al matrimonio (... come fanno tutti quelli che tradiscono mossa dal medesimo desiderio!!)


è il solito discorso dei rimorsi e rimpianti!!


----------



## Drago (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mamma mia, sinceramente, personalmente io non vorrei mai incontrare una donna del genere: alla fine ha scelto 2 uomini, di cui uno al lavoro, per fare sesso.
> 
> Che cinica e senza morale.



scusa ma gli altri che tradiscono cosa fanno??? 
ci sono storie raccontate qui che parlano di relazioni extraconiugali di anni.... la morale in un tradimento non c'è e non va cercata! 

qui si parla di una situazione che è capita ad una persona ad un mese da matrimonio.... cosa doveva fare? annullare tutto? e gli altri che hanno gia molgie o marito avrebbere dovuto sapararsi subito o magari prima di tradire? forse si, ma purtroppo non è così!!


scusa, tu sei tradito o traditore ?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> si, ci siamo sentiti 2 minuti...
> 
> cmq credo* che se questa "situazione" le fosse capitata 6/8 mesi fa probabilmente non si sarebbe sposata o forse avrebbe avuto il tempo di capire bene cosa volesse varamente*!!! non è stato così ed ha deciso comunque di vivere la storia anche se vicina al matrimonio (... come fanno tutti quelli che tradiscono mossa dal medesimo desiderio!!)
> 
> ...


Forse è vero...e forse dovete pensarci bene entrambi!
tu cosa vorresti da questa storia? pensi di poter avere un futuro con lei? 
è estremamente complicata la situazione.....


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> scusa ma gli altri che tradiscono cosa fanno???
> ci sono storie raccontate qui che parlano di relazioni extraconiugali di anni.... la morale in un tradimento non c'è e non va cercata!
> 
> qui si parla di una situazione che è capita ad una persona ad un mese da matrimonio.... cosa doveva fare? annullare tutto? e gli altri che hanno gia molgie o marito avrebbere dovuto sapararsi subito o magari prima di tradire? forse si, ma purtroppo non è così!!
> ...


Io sono tradito e questa donna è una persona cinica. Punto, Sta nozze e dice di pensarti...

Io mi metto dalla parte del tradito, perchè è la persona che soffre davvero, non dalla parte di chi dice che è normale la faccenda, tradisce ma che non sa prendere decisioni su come sistemare al meglio la situazione.

La morale va cercata, caspita.

Se si deve sposare non scopa con un altro e il suo comportamento la descrive come persona


----------



## Drago (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sono tradito e questa donna è una persona cinica. Punto, Sta nozze e dice di pensarti...
> 
> Io mi metto dalla parte del tradito, perchè è la persona che soffre davvero, non dalla parte di chi dice che è normale la faccenda, tradisce ma che non sa prendere decisioni su come sistemare al meglio la situazione.
> 
> ...



la persona è descritta dall'azione in se, cioè tradire, l'imminenza del matrimonio è solo un'aggravante.

se, per vivere questa storia, avesse aspettato di tornare dal matrimonio o magari 6 mesi cosa sarebbe cambiato???


----------



## Drago (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Forse è vero...e forse dovete pensarci bene entrambi!
> tu cosa vorresti da questa storia? pensi di poter avere un futuro con lei?
> è estremamente complicata la situazione.....



lo so bene, non so cosa attendermi o casa sperare!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> la persona è descritta dall'azione in se, cioè tradire, l'imminenza del matrimonio è solo un'aggravante.
> 
> se, per vivere questa storia, avesse aspettato di tornare dal matrimonio o magari 6 mesi cosa sarebbe cambiato???


Assolutamente nulla....resta sempre il fatto che una persona in procinto di sposarsi e/o appena sposata non dovrebbe "cercare" altrove. 
Questo secondo me è sintomo del fatto che lei non fosse convinta di sposarsi a prescindere da te......


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> lo so bene, non so cosa attendermi o casa sperare!!!


forse però prima di attenderti qualcosa o sperare in qualcosa dovresti capire cosa vuoi dal tuo matrimonio e da tua moglie...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Siamo uomini o caporali.

Anche se dovesse capitarti il giorno prima del matrimonio, molli tutto. 

Aaahh già, le famiglie, e poi le bomboniere che ci faccio ? E ormai abbiamo pagato pure il ristorante, e poi il viaggio di nozze lo facciamo alle maldive e io le maldive non le ho mai viste, e poi io voglio la cerimonia con l'abitop bianco e tutto il resto.......

e durante il viaggio di nozze mando un sms al mio capo dicendogli che mi manca tanto tanto e che non vedo l'ora di tornare in ufficio da lui.....

poi dice perchè uno va a puttane....What You See Is What You Get.........


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Siamo uomini o caporali.
> 
> Anche se dovesse capitarti il giorno prima del matrimonio, molli tutto.
> 
> ...


 O magari semplicemente è una di quelle tipe che vede il matrimonio come una tappa obbligatoria nella realizzazione di una donna. della serie 'ndo cojo...cojo.. (spero di averlo scritto come si deve).


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> forse però prima di attenderti qualcosa o sperare in qualcosa dovresti capire cosa vuoi dal tuo matrimonio e da tua moglie...


La vedo dura se continua a comportarsi come se nulla fosse successo.


----------



## Drago (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> La vedo dura se continua a comportarsi come se nulla fosse successo.


si, forse dovrei fare qualcosa, ma cosa?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> O magari semplicemente è una di quelle tipe che vede il matrimonio come una tappa obbligatoria nella realizzazione di una donna. della serie 'ndo cojo...cojo.. (spero di averlo scritto come si deve).


Ecco, quelle le vedo bene in qualche miniera siberiana, insieme agli uomini che prima di sposarsi con la fidanzata storica alla quale hanno messo tanto di quelle corna, alla domanda: "Ma sei sicuro di volerti sposare ?", rispondono: "Ormai è una vita che stiamo insieme". In miniera pure loro.

Hai scritto benissimo.


----------



## Drago (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Siamo uomini o caporali.
> 
> Anche se dovesse capitarti il giorno prima del matrimonio, molli tutto.
> 
> ...


si hai ragione se non ci fossero tutte queste cose la società sarebbe migliore....


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> si hai ragione se non ci fossero tutte queste cose la società sarebbe migliore....


Io dico che la società sarebbe migliore se non ci fossero i cretini (non mi riferisco a te, ma è un discorso generale). 

Che male t'hanno fatto le bomboniere ?


----------



## Drago (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, quelle le vedo bene in qualche miniera siberiana, insieme agli uomini che prima di sposarsi con la fidanzata storica alla quale hanno messo tanto di quelle corna, alla domanda: "Ma sei sicuro di volerti sposare ?", rispondono: "Ormai è una vita che stiamo insieme". In miniera pure loro.
> 
> Hai scritto benissimo.


la mineira esploderebbe!!! 

mi piacerebbe fare un sondaggio per sapere quanti qui hanno abbandonato il "tetto coniugale" prima o subito dopo del tradimento... dubito che risponderebbero in molti!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> si, forse dovrei fare qualcosa, ma cosa?


cosa? come cosa? dai non mi pare carino che tu continui a comprtarti con tua moglie come se nulla fosse.....cerca di analizzare il vostro rapporto, magari prova a farlo insieme a lei, e cercate di capire cosa c'è che non va!
ovvio che se tu continui a comportarti cosi lei poverina non potrà mai fare nulla per sistemare le cose.....


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> la mineira esploderebbe!!!
> 
> mi piacerebbe fare un sondaggio per sapere *quanti qui hanno abbandonato il "tetto coniugale" prima o subito dopo del tradimento*... dubito che risponderebbero in molti!!!


su questo ha ragione però è!


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> la mineira esploderebbe!!!
> 
> mi piacerebbe fare un sondaggio per sapere quanti qui hanno abbandonato il "tetto coniugale" prima o subito dopo del tradimento... dubito che risponderebbero in molti!!!


Io non stò parlando di te, stò parlando di lei. Il tradimento come presa di coscienza di un malessere personale, può essere discutibile ma non condannabile a priori. E comunque dopo la presa di coscienza ci deve essere un lavoro.

Ora questa tipa, grazie a te capisce che forse non è il caso di sposarsi, e lei che fà ???? Si sposa, ovviamente, mi sembra il passo più logico.

Sei stupida. Punto.

Edit: C'è da dire, che nonostante io sia un tipo che con le sfumature di grigio io sia un tipo che ci si trova molto a proprio agio, su certe cose non riesco a trascendere, o bianco o nero.


----------



## oceansize (6 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei stupida. Punto.


Dipende, ha un marito che in quanto marito è lì, in più un amante al lavoro che se sta attenta non verrà scoperto, chiamala scema!
2 al prezzo di uno, in più si becca i regali di nozze e il viaggio, chi glielo fa fa' di annullare le nozze? 
In più l'amante è perso nell'aMMMore quindi sa di poter fare un po' quello che le pare, bastano 2 messaggini in viaggio di nozze e qualche moina.

altro che stupida, una faina è! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Dipende, ha un marito che in quanto marito è lì, in più un amante al lavoro che se sta attenta non verrà scoperto, chiamala scema!
> 2 al prezzo di uno, in più si becca i regali di nozze e il viaggio, chi glielo fa fa' di annullare le nozze?
> In più l'amante è perso nell'aMMMore quindi sa di poter fare un po' quello che le pare, bastano 2 messaggini in viaggio di nozze e qualche moina.
> 
> altro che stupida, una faina è! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Effettivamente, vista sotto quest'ottica.........

Rimango sempre però dell'opinione che per questo tipo di persone la miniera siberiana non è un'opzione da scartare a priori....


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Dipende, ha un marito che in quanto marito è lì, in più un amante al lavoro che se sta attenta non verrà scoperto, chiamala scema!
> 2 al prezzo di uno, in più si becca i regali di nozze e il viaggio, chi glielo fa fa' di annullare le nozze?
> In più l'amante è perso nell'aMMMore quindi sa di poter fare un po' quello che le pare, bastano 2 messaggini in viaggio di nozze e qualche moina.
> 
> altro che stupida, una faina è! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Appunto io dicevo che è cinica e una donna così io non la rispetterei in nulla, perchè non si merita rispetto.

Poi, una cosa è tradire *dopo *un matrimonio, per questo o quel problema che sovviene dopo, che magari si potrebbe giustificare (ma non da parte mia, mai tradire fisicamente quando a casa ti aspetto un compagno con cui hai sancito un *contratto di fedeltà*), ma ben diverso è tradire *nel momento* in cui ti sposi: sei una donna che dovresti vivere quel momento come una cosa bellissima, invece stai lì a fare il sorrisino ipocrita a tuo marito, mentre vi baciate in Chiesa dopo il sì, e ballate stretti l'un l'altro, tu col tuo bell'abito da sposa, mentre stai pensando che quando torni ti scopi un altro...

Fa schifo solo a pensarlo

Certo che è cinica, stupida e misera come persona. Ricordatevi che se i matrimoni vanno a puttane è per colpa di gente così. Che poi rovina le famiglie altrui


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

Penso alla sorella di una mia amica.
In procinto di sposarsi, ha cominciato a vedersi con un tipo... la sorella amica mia le parlava con molta serietà e la invitava a non sposarsi, non è mica prescritto dal dottore!
Lei non ci ha sentito... diceva che era perchè dopo non si sarebbe mai più divertita, che lui non significava nulla, che era perchè dopo bla bla bla

La mia amica mi ha detto che non le sembrava cinica o calcolatrice, solo estremamente spaventata, pensava già al matrimonio come una gabbia ma non sapeva come muoversi, era come un coniglio quando un predatore lo attacca e non riesce a muoversi.
Non per giustificare la sorella della mia amica. Che si è comportata malissimo -sposata e tutto, adesso vedremo come va a finire...
Ma semplicemente, qualche volta il cervello si paralizza e non pensi. Semplicemente, non pensi. Anche se dovresti.


----------



## Drago (6 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Dipende, ha un marito che in quanto marito è lì, in più un amante al lavoro che se sta attenta non verrà scoperto, chiamala scema!
> 2 al prezzo di uno, in più si becca i regali di nozze e il viaggio, chi glielo fa fa' di annullare le nozze?
> In più l'amante è perso nell'aMMMore quindi sa di poter fare un po' quello che le pare, bastano 2 messaggini in viaggio di nozze e qualche moina.
> 
> altro che stupida, una faina è! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



questa analisi non rispecchia la realta di questo fatto specifico.


----------



## Drago (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto io dicevo che è cinica e una donna così io non la rispetterei in nulla, perchè non si merita rispetto.
> 
> Poi, una cosa è tradire *dopo *un matrimonio, per questo o quel problema che sovviene dopo, che magari si potrebbe giustificare (ma non da parte mia, mai tradire fisicamente quando a casa ti aspetto un compagno con cui hai sancito un *contratto di fedeltà*), ma ben diverso è tradire *nel momento* in cui ti sposi: sei una donna che dovresti vivere quel momento come una cosa bellissima, invece stai lì a fare il sorrisino ipocrita a tuo marito, mentre vi baciate in Chiesa dopo il sì, e ballate stretti l'un l'altro, tu col tuo bell'abito da sposa, mentre stai pensando che quando torni ti scopi un altro...
> 
> ...


dalle tue parole deduco che ce l'hai un po' con chi tradisce... appena trovo 10 minuti vado a leggere la tua storia!!


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> dalle tue parole deduco che ce l'hai un po' con chi tradisce... appena trovo 10 minuti vado a leggere la tua storia!!


Mi sa che ti servirà mezz'ora...
Ma la mia non è esperienza da uomo sposato, ma da semplice tradito.
Le esperienze di tradimenti sui matrimoni però me le sono viste passare davanti gli occhi in molte sfaccettature. E il tradito è quello che sta davvero peggio di tutti, non chi ha il senso di colpa per l'aver compiuto il gesto. Quello poi passa...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Semplicemente, non pensi. Anche se dovresti.


E tu m'insegni che coloro che non pensano quando dovrebbero sono in genere quelli che compiono gli sfracelli maggiori, i più pericoloso in assoluto.

Quando tutto le cellule de tuo corpo ti dicono: "Non farlo", tu le ascolti come ? "Facendolo". 

Gulag immediato.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> dalle tue parole deduco che ce l'hai un po' con chi tradisce... appena trovo 10 minuti vado a leggere la tua storia!!


Invece credo che sia piu' neutra la sua interpretazione....

anch'io la penso uguale non essendo ne' e ne'...



riassumendo....il grado di zoccolaggine tra chi si sta per sposare e chi lo e' gia' da tempo, e' diverso....

molto diverso...


----------



## stellanuova (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> questo dipende da te...se la ami concentrati su tua moglie e cerca di capire cosa ti ha spinto a tradirla visto che non l'avevi mai fatto prima.


questo lo fanno le donne, per gli uomini (in generale) non c'e' niente da capire, capita e basta !


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> si, forse dovrei fare qualcosa, ma cosa?


Simy ti ha risposto per me:


Simy ha detto:


> cosa? come cosa? dai non mi pare carino che tu continui a comprtarti con tua moglie come se nulla fosse.....cerca di analizzare il vostro rapporto, magari prova a farlo insieme a lei, e cercate di capire cosa c'è che non va!
> ovvio che se tu continui a comportarti cosi lei poverina non potrà mai fare nulla per sistemare le cose.....


 Brava simy, senza contare che poi uno si lamenta di avere una ex moglie iena! E ti credo..

Aggiungo, come speri di cambiare le cose se non metti in discussione il tuo matrimonio?
Te l'ho già consigliato una volta ma te lo ribadisco: parla con tua moglie, evita di avere rapporti con lei come se nulla fosse, dille che i tuoi sentimenti sono cambiati.

Poi ancora non capisco, ma per te che valore hanno i sentimenti (anche questo te l'ho chiesto ma ancora non l'ho capito)? No dico, senti di essere innamorato dell'amante..eppure riesci a farlo anche con tua moglie? 
Cioè quindi tu sei il tipo che separa il sesso dai sentimenti?

Aggiungo un'altra cosa, tu potrai anche avere una visione candida della tua amante, ma lasciati dire che una che si sposa pur avendo in mente un'altra persona...ti farà passare solo le pene dell'inferno. Perché? Perché ora si è sposata poiché era tutto organizzato, poi non lascerà il marito perché è ancora troppo presto, poi il marito sarà depresso, poi il marito sarà violento, poi non ci riesce perché sennò lo farà soffrire molto, poi lei vorrà un figlio subito, poi...poi...



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, quelle le vedo bene in qualche miniera siberiana, insieme agli uomini che prima di sposarsi con la fidanzata storica alla quale hanno messo tanto di quelle corna, alla domanda: "Ma sei sicuro di volerti sposare ?", rispondono: "Ormai è una vita che stiamo insieme". In miniera pure loro.
> 
> Hai scritto benissimo.


 Mi propongo come guardiana con frusta!


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> questo lo fanno le donne, per gli uomini (in generale) non c'e' niente da capire, capita e basta !


Io potrei anche essere d'accordo, ma girando la frittata.
Magari l'uomo lo fa con ingenuità, si lascia guidare dall'istinto della carne in quel momento, ma continua a voler bene alla propria donna.
Come hai detto, capita e basta.

La donna invece spesso vive di più sulle seghe mentali: a volte alcune donne sembra che vogliano una vita di coppie solo di sfide. Mettono delle motivazioni al loro comportamento, ma molte volte sono ingiustificate. Una relazione duratura deve prevedere anche momenti di stanca e di crisi, ma al primo colpo la donna già si domanda sul significato della vita, tradisce e dice di aver fatto bene per colpa dell'uomo. Se poi decide di lasciare il suo uomo, ci va anche di martellate senza un minimo di pietà.
Perchè? Perchè magari in quei 10 giorni, per la prima volta dopo il matrimonio, non si sentiva amata davvero...

Risposta dura ma in cui credo molto


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io potrei anche essere d'accordo, ma girando la frittata.
> Magari l'uomo lo fa con ingenuità, si lascia guidare dall'istinto della carne in quel momento, ma continua a voler bene alla propria donna.
> Come hai detto, capita e basta.
> 
> ...


PER LA PRIMA VOLTA??????????????????? 
no Andy...non  è cosi....


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Simy ti ha risposto per me:
> Brava simy, senza contare che poi uno si lamenta di avere una ex moglie iena! E ti credo..
> 
> Aggiungo, come speri di cambiare le cose se non metti in discussione il tuo matrimonio?
> ...


Quoto tutto!


----------



## stellanuova (6 Settembre 2011)

Guarda Andy, non sono d'accordo perche' nonostante il tradimento
non ho deciso di lasciare mio marito.
Prima voglio capire poi prendero' una decisione ma sono quasi certa
che invertendo le parti lui mi avrebbe lasciata subito, se non altro
per orgoglio ferito.


----------



## oceansize (6 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> questa analisi non rispecchia la realta di questo fatto specifico.


Dici? Io francamente metterei anche questa opzione tra gli scenari futuri possibili, o pensi davvero che lei dichiari tutto il suo amore per te e molli tutto? Ti fidi di lei?  Sveglia! :unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Settembre 2011)

...magari torna dal viaggio incinta e la cosa si risolve da sola...
oppure cambia lavoro?ma non è il momento per cercare e soprattutto nbon è detto che la cosa si risolva!scusa il cinismo... credo che la sposa si trovi in un casino psicologico pazzesco ma sicuramente, dato che lavorate insieme e vi vedrete tutti i giorni... , la vostra storia continuerà al rientro dal viaggio.
Ciao. A


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...magari torna dal viaggio incinta e la cosa si risolve da sola...
> oppure cambia lavoro?ma non è il momento per cercare e soprattutto nbon è detto che la cosa si risolva!scusa il cinismo... *credo che la sposa si trovi in un casino psicologico pazzesco* ma sicuramente, dato che lavorate insieme e vi vedrete tutti i giorni... , la vostra storia continuerà al rientro dal viaggio.
> Ciao. A


Sì, perchè è pazza


----------



## eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

E' facile dare della pazza alla sposa.
A volte si vive la relazione extra in un pianeta extra!

Io penso di capire come abbia fatto questa ragazza a sposarsi comunque.
E immagino anche che la sua relazione con il marito sia tutto sommato bella.

Io capisco la sensazione che si puo provare...
Conduci la tua vita normale, lavoro, casa, matrimonio.
Ti rapporti al marito come se davvero nulla fosse, avete già una vita assieme da condividere, basta quella.
E poi, nella testa e nel cuore, c'è anche l altro...
"Si vive una volta sola e non sto facendo male a nessuno!"

Poi vieni qui su un forum, e capisci che forse un po di male lo stai facendo... intanto a te stesso.

ps.
Questo commento è autoreferenziale.


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

eleanor ha detto:


> E' facile dare della pazza alla sposa.
> A volte si vive la relazione extra in un pianeta extra!
> 
> Io penso di capire come abbia fatto questa ragazza a sposarsi comunque.
> ...


Bene, se è così normale, spero proprio che il marito di lei faccia la stessa cosa. Penso che questa moglie dovrebbe capire, no?


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

eleanor ha detto:


> E' facile dare della pazza alla sposa.
> A volte si vive la relazione extra in un pianeta extra!
> 
> Io penso di capire come abbia fatto questa ragazza a sposarsi comunque.
> ...


cosa?????????????????????'


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa?????????????????????'


 Quoto.


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Dici? Io francamente metterei anche questa opzione tra gli scenari futuri possibili, o pensi davvero che lei dichiari tutto il suo amore per te e molli tutto? Ti fidi di lei?  Sveglia! :unhappy:



dissentivo con la tue affermazioni del post precedente dove sottintendi che è una storia "premeditata". Cercarsi l'amante così da avere il marito, li matrimonio ect e l'atro con cui ti diverti se ne hai voglia e magari ti aiuta anche sul lavoro!!! 

bene, vedo questa immagine un po' lontana dalla realta  ... certamente non sta facendo una cosa "normale" e non sta facendo bene a nessuno, questo Lei lo sa e non se ne vanta!


Non penso che lei mollerà tutto per me e non ci ho neanche mai pensato!!! sono Sveglio, cmq grazie.


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> dissentivo con la tue affermazioni del post precedente dove sottintendi che è una storia "premeditata". Cercarsi l'amante così da avere il marito, li matrimonio ect e l'atro con cui ti diverti se ne hai voglia e magari ti aiuta anche sul lavoro!!!
> 
> bene, vedo questa immagine un po' lontana dalla realta  ... certamente non sta facendo una cosa "normale" e non sta facendo bene a nessuno, questo Lei lo sa e non se ne vanta!
> 
> ...


Hey ciao Drago! 
come va? .....novità?????????


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Simy ti ha risposto per me:
> Brava simy, senza contare che poi uno si lamenta di avere una ex moglie iena! E ti credo..
> 
> Aggiungo, come speri di cambiare le cose se non metti in discussione il tuo matrimonio?
> ...


Ciao, sto mettendo in discussione il mio matrimonio, ma proprio non so come coinvolgere mia moglie!! 
cosa le dovrei dire?? Lei si comporta sempre in modo impeccabile con me.... sono io che mi sto comportando molto male!!! 
Per precisare vorrei dire che rifletto sul mio matrimonio a prescindere dalla Sposa e dalle sue vicissitudini famigliari. So benissimo che la storia con Lei finirà.


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Ciao, sto mettendo in discussione il mio matrimonio, ma proprio non so come coinvolgere mia moglie!!
> cosa le dovrei dire?? Lei si comporta sempre in modo impeccabile con me.... sono io che mi sto comportando molto male!!!
> Per precisare vorrei dire che rifletto sul mio matrimonio a prescindere dalla Sposa e dalle sue vicissitudini famigliari. So benissimo che la storia con Lei finirà.


devi capire cosa c'è che non va tra te e tua moglie....e partire da li per parlarne con lei.....


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Hey ciao Drago!
> come va? .....novità?????????


per ora nessuna novita ... diciamo che sto rivedendo a ribasso la mia "esposizione" sentimentale. sono passato dal "probabile aMMore" a "Cotta estiva"!! 

Il tempo aiuta sempre!!!


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Se è così, era semplice infatuazione. Passa.


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> devi capire cosa c'è che non va tra te e tua moglie....e partire da li per parlarne con lei.....


ma che ti dico... secondo me non c'è niente che non va è solo che la famosa "eraba del vicino" non si dovrebbe mai calpestare!!


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se è così, era semplice infatuazione. Passa.


Speriamo, cmq ci penso ogni minuto!!


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> ma che ti dico... secondo me non c'è niente che non va è solo che la famosa "eraba del vicino" non si dovrebbe mai calpestare!!


e allora prendila solo come una "cotta estiva" mettici un bel punto e un macigno sopra....e continua la tua vita! ......


----------



## oceansize (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Ciao, sto mettendo in discussione il mio matrimonio, ma proprio non so come coinvolgere mia moglie!!
> cosa le dovrei dire?? Lei si comporta sempre in modo impeccabile con me.... sono io che mi sto comportando molto male!!!
> Per precisare vorrei dire che rifletto sul mio matrimonio a prescindere dalla Sposa e dalle sue vicissitudini famigliari. So benissimo che la storia con Lei finirà.


Ciao, non volevo dire che la storia fosse premeditata, rispondevo solo a Tuba che considerava lei "stupida" per non aver capito cosa le stava succedendo (a grandi linee era questo il discorso)

A lei questa storia potrebbe andare benissimo così, chissà per quanto, se ne sono viste tante. Anche a te potrebbe andare bene così, è più semplice che affrontare le cose davvero. Di queadrilateri del genere se ne sono visti a josa.
Quindi non volevo offenderti dicendoti di stare sveglio, ma solo di sapere che gli scenari possibili sono tanti e che la scelta è solo vostra.


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ciao, non volevo dire che la storia fosse premeditata, rispondevo solo a Tuba che considerava lei "stupida" per non aver capito cosa le stava succedendo (a grandi linee era questo il discorso)
> 
> A lei questa storia potrebbe andare benissimo così, chissà per quanto, se ne sono viste tante. Anche a te potrebbe andare bene così, è più semplice che affrontare le cose davvero. Di queadrilateri del genere se ne sono visti a josa.
> Quindi non volevo offenderti dicendoti di stare sveglio, ma solo di sapere che gli scenari possibili sono tanti e che la scelta è solo vostra.


non ti preoccupare non l'avevo presa come un'offesa... 

sicuramente prima del matrimonio le è andata bene così e a me pure, altrimenti non c'era la discussione. ora, al suo ritorno???
I quardilateri finzionano finchè tutti restano dalla loro parte e la mia paura è proprio quella, cioè di arrivare un giorno che magari volgio di più e non lo potrò avere (com'è capitato a "bastardo dentro"). spesso mi faccio prendere la mano!!


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Ciao, sto mettendo in discussione il mio matrimonio, ma proprio non so come coinvolgere mia moglie!!
> cosa le dovrei dire?? Lei si comporta sempre in modo impeccabile con me.... sono io che mi sto comportando molto male!!!
> Per precisare vorrei dire che rifletto sul mio matrimonio a prescindere dalla Sposa e dalle sue vicissitudini famigliari. So benissimo che la storia con Lei finirà.


Ma scusa, come stai mettendo in discussione tutto se non hai coinvolto tua moglie? 
Ma come cosa dovresti dirle?
Vuoi la verità? Ma che cavolo ne posso sapere io come puoi parlare con tua moglie? E' tua moglie no, saprai come parlare con lei? O No?

Che ne so...Dipende da come è fatta tua moglie. Sarà pure impeccabile con te, ma che tipo è quando si parla di problemi importanti e soprattutto di coppia?

Per es.
1)Tipo pacato - risolutivo: le dici la verità, che i tuoi sentimenti sono cambiati e che si, sei attratto da una tua collega che fortunatamente ora non c'è a lavoro.
2)Tipo rancoroso: inizia a diminuire le cose che fai normalmente (e non solo il sesso), sarà peggio se le dici ora che "siete impeccabili" che in realtà tu stai fingendo. Sarà un po' diverso se vedrà prima con i suoi occhi i vostri/tuoi problemi.
3)Tipo struzzo - autistico: Fermati di botto nella tua vita con lei e poi dille chiaramente che la tradisci...altrimenti dubito si svegli mai.

Ma prima di tutto, per risolvere i problemi con tua moglie...devi capire cos'è che ti manca.
Altrimenti alla domanda sua :"cosa posso fare per aiutarti" risponderai con una bella scena muta e le cose andranno sempre peggio.

Cos'è che hai visto in questa storia extra?
Trasgressione? Allora vuoi più pepe nella vita di coppia---->fai sostituire a lei la segretaria in stile Monica.
Sesso? Allora vuoi più sesso nella vita.

Io non credo che la storia con lei finirà tanto facilmente, a meno che non sia uno dei due a volerlo. 
La situazione con lei è altamente erotica/coinvolgente...durerebbe anni...


PS Rileggendo il post mi sembra un po' comico...lo ammetto...


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> ma che ti dico... secondo me non c'è niente che non va è solo che la famosa "eraba del vicino" non si dovrebbe mai calpestare!!


 Si ho capito che hai capito...ma cosa ti ha attratto di quest'erba?


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusa, come stai mettendo in discussione tutto se non hai coinvolto tua moglie?
> Ma come cosa dovresti dirle?
> Vuoi la verità? Ma che cavolo ne posso sapere io come puoi parlare con tua moglie? E' tua moglie no, saprai come parlare con lei? O No?
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lo struzzo autistico è fichissimo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusa, come stai mettendo in discussione tutto se non hai coinvolto tua moglie?
> Ma come cosa dovresti dirle?
> Vuoi la verità? Ma che cavolo ne posso sapere io come puoi parlare con tua moglie? E' tua moglie no, saprai come parlare con lei? O No?
> 
> ...


Lui: Cara, ti tradisco

Lei: Cosa posso fare per aiutarti?


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lo struzzo autistico è fichissimo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si lo ammetto, è stata la mia migliore frase di oggi! :mrgreen:
Era per rendere l'idea...
Non potendo sapere come parlare a sua moglie (a momenti non so nemmeno come parlare a me...) ho fatto qualche ipotesi..

Drago, guarda il mio post può risultare comico, ma il mio intento è quello di farti capire prima che cosa ti ha attratto di questa persona (perché ho come l'impressione che ti abbia attratto di più la situazione in se, che non tanto lei..) e poi di parlare con tua moglie di quello che vorresti avere ancora (nelle modalità che meglio si addicono alla sua persona).


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lui: Cara, ti tradisco
> 
> Lei: Cosa posso fare per aiutarti?
> 
> View attachment 4150


Non hai capito un tubo del mio post...caprone! :ar:


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lui: Cara, ti tradisco
> 
> Lei: Cosa posso fare per aiutarti?
> 
> View attachment 4150


no  vi prego cosi non ce la posso fare stasera........ ahahahahahah


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lui: Cara, ti tradisco
> 
> Lei: Cosa posso fare per aiutarti?
> 
> View attachment 4150


volevo scriverlo anch'io  !!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> volevo scriverlo anch'io  !!!!!:mrgreen:


E allora nemmeno tu hai capito nulla! Caproni! :ar:

Come sono incompresa! :unhappy:


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusa, come stai mettendo in discussione tutto se non hai coinvolto tua moglie?
> Ma come cosa dovresti dirle?
> Vuoi la verità? Ma che cavolo ne posso sapere io come puoi parlare con tua moglie? E' tua moglie no, saprai come parlare con lei? O No?
> 
> ...


Ho capito il tuo post....

credo però che prima di parlare con mia moglie dovrò chiarirmi le idee.

magari è una cazzata, fra un mese è tutto finito....


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Ho capito il tuo post....
> 
> credo però che prima di parlare con mia moglie dovrò chiarirmi le idee.
> 
> magari è una cazzata, fra un mese è tutto finito....


Che intendi con chiarirti le idee? "Fra un mese è tutto finito" lo hai scritto così o fra un mese succede qualcosa? 

Che continuerai con la collega finché dura?

Comunque inizio il conteggio alla rovescia 

-27


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che intendi con chiarirti le idee?
> 
> Che continuerai con la collega finché dura?


bè in realtà l'ha già definita una cotta estiva...quindi magari comincia a rendersi conto che ha fatto una cazzata


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Ho capito il tuo post....
> 
> credo però che prima di parlare con mia moglie dovrò chiarirmi le idee.
> 
> magari è una cazzata, fra un mese è tutto finito....


Secondo me devi aspettare infatti, perchè se la cosa non va avanti è inutile mettere a rischio un matrimonio (la reazione sarà un vero punto interrogativo: o *in * o *out*).
Certo, ti sentirai maluccio con te stesso, ma potrai farti perdonare dedicandoti solamente alla tua donna. Così come la sposa si dedicherà al marito, da cui, penso, prima o poi vorrà anche dei figli.


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè in realtà l'ha già definita una cotta estiva...quindi magari comincia a rendersi conto che ha fatto una cazzata


L'ha definita così perché non ha nei paraggi lei...


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Secondo me devi aspettare infatti, perchè se la cosa non va avanti è inutile mettere a rischio un matrimonio


 Non lo metterà a rischio con questa...però magari con un'altra collaboratrice...


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che intendi con chiarirti le idee?
> 
> Che continuerai con la collega finché dura?


non lo so.... che ti dico, se tornasse oggi, disponibile come prima, probabilmente si, continuerei! ricordati che penso a lei tutto il giorno!!


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> non lo so.... che ti dico, se tornasse oggi, disponibile come prima, probabilmente si, continuerei! ricordati che penso a lei tutto il giorno!!


............... ogni tanto ti contraddici però......... uffiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non lo metterà a rischio con questa...però magari con un'altra collaboratrice...


non credo...


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'ha definita così perché non ha nei paraggi lei...


Magari quando torna la vede con occhi diversi


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ............... ogni tanto ti contraddici però......... uffiiiiiiiiii



l'ho definita cotta estiva ma non una vecchia cotta estiva!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> l'ho definita cotta estiva ma non una vecchia cotta estiva!!!


giusto...ma l'estate è finita...e con lei pure le cotte estive!!!


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> l'ho definita cotta estiva ma non una vecchia cotta estiva!!!


 Sei un caso perso!
Ci rinuncio...meglio che non scriva oltre....


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

:mrgreen:





Simy ha detto:


> giusto...ma l'estate è finita...e con lei pure le cotte estive!!!


son oltre 15 anni che non vado in ferie ... dovrei rimanerci almeno fino a novembre:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Una domanda

Quando pensi a lei che fa sesso con il marito (sicuramente lo farà, sono appena sposati) come ti senti? Ti è indifferente e pensi solo al tuo rapporto con lei o provi molta gelosia?


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

E fastidio che un altro uomo la tocchi?


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sei un caso perso!
> Ci rinuncio...meglio che non scriva oltre....


non te la prendere... già questa situazioni mi condiziona molto se devo essere sempre serio anche qui è finita!


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> son oltre 15 anni che non vado in ferie ... *dovrei rimanerci almeno fino a novembre*:mrgreen::mrgreen:


mi pare troppo! poi ti abitui........ meglio poche ma buone!


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E fastidio che un altro uomo la tocchi?


no, non c'ho mai pensato!


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Una domanda
> 
> Quando pensi a lei che fa sesso con il marito (sicuramente lo farà, sono appena sposati) come ti senti? Ti è indifferente e pensi solo al tuo rapporto con lei o provi molta gelosia?





Andy ha detto:


> E fastidio che un altro *uomo la tocchi*?


vogliamo scendere anche nei particolari? ahahahahaha


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E fastidio che un altro uomo la tocchi?


 Ecco io credo che questo sia un po' equivoco.
Non la tocca un altro uomo, la tocca il *legittimo **uomo*! L'altro uomo è Drago.


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco io credo che questo sia un po' equivoco.
> Non la tocca un altro uomo, la tocca il *legittimo **uomo*! L'altro uomo è Drago.


esatto, sono io quello che non la dovrebbe toccare!!!


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> esatto, sono io quello che non la dovrebbe toccare!!!


 Tieni le mani apposto allora..:mexican:

A Napoli si direbbe...cioncati le mani...


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Scusate, è importante saperlo: è vero che lei sta con il suo legittimo marito (che per inciso non dovrebbe tradire, quindi il termine legittimo lascia il tempo che trova nei fatti), ma i sentimenti di Drago verso una donna che sente di volere dipendono anche da questo. 
Come può non esserne geloso? Se io mi innamoro di una donna, il pensiero che faccia sesso con un altro mi disturba.

Se mi innamoro sul serio...


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusate, è importante saperlo: è vero che lei sta con il suo legittimo marito (che per inciso non dovrebbe tradire, quindi il termine legittimo lascia il tempo che trova nei fatti), ma i sentimenti di Drago verso una donna che sente di volere dipendono anche da questo.
> Come può non esserne geloso? Se io mi innamoro di una donna, il pensiero che faccia sesso con un altro mi disturba.
> 
> Se mi innamoro sul serio...


......ma va là...è una cotta estiva! e non ci si innamora delle cotte estive!


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusate, è importante saperlo: è vero che lei sta con il suo legittimo marito (che per inciso non dovrebbe tradire, quindi il termine legittimo lascia il tempo che trova nei fatti), ma i sentimenti di Drago verso una donna che sente di volere dipendono anche da questo.
> Come può non esserne geloso? Se io mi innamoro di una donna, il pensiero che faccia sesso con un altro mi disturba.
> 
> *Se mi innamoro sul serio..*.


Allora non è innamorato sul serio e non prova grandi sentimenti per lei.
Lui ha regolarmente rapporti con la moglie.


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora non è innamorato sul serio e non prova grandi sentimenti per lei.
> Lui ha regolarmente rapporti con la moglie.


Per cui non deve rischiare il matrimonio... assolutamente, per nulla al mondo, non ne vale la pena


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per cui non deve rischiare il matrimonio... assolutamente, per nulla al mondo, non ne vale la pena


 Ma non deve rischiare il matrimonio per lei.

Deve mettere ordine nel suo matrimonio perché gli manca qualcosa eh...

Drago tu dici di no, ma io non sono tanto convinta...se non sarà lei, arriverà la collega a farti sbarellare ancora peggio..


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per cui non deve rischiare il matrimonio... assolutamente, per nulla al mondo, non ne vale la pena


concordo pienamente!


----------



## oceansize (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> concordo pienamente!


Drago mi ricorda un po' Kid...


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non deve rischiare il matrimonio per lei.
> 
> Deve mettere ordine nel suo matrimonio perché gli manca qualcosa eh...
> 
> Drago tu dici di no, ma io non sono tanto convinta...se non sarà lei, arriverà la collega a farti sbarellare ancora peggio..



si, devo rimettere ordine nel mio matrimonio, ma fidati, non sono il tipo da cercarsi l'amante!


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Drago mi ricorda un po' Kid...



Kid chi?


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> concordo pienamente!


Che tristezza...davvero...



Drago ha detto:


> si, devo rimettere ordine nel mio matrimonio, ma fidati, non sono il tipo da cercarsi l'amante!


 Infatti ti capiterà fra capo e collo, senza nemmeno sapere come...come è successo con questa. No?


----------



## Drago (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che tristezza...davvero...
> 
> Infatti ti capiterà fra capo e collo, senza nemmeno sapere come...come è successo con questa. No?


non è detto... forse capiterà ma non so se l'accoglierò come questa volta!!!


----------



## oceansize (7 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Kid chi?


un utente storico che ha perso la testa per la sua amante per poi rischiare di rovinare il suo matrimonio. ora pare essere sereno con 2 figli, però in lui e in te si nota una certa "svagatezza", come se foste dei ragazzini che giocano con un vaso prezioso senza preoccuparsi né delle conseguenze né pensando a cosa stanno facendo. Poi è una mia impressione, cmq immagino che commenti come il mio ti interessino poco, tu vuoi solo sapere come andrà a finire, quindi ci risentiamo tra un mesetto!


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa?????????????????????'


"non faccio del male a nessuno"

è il pensiero con cui normalmente si giustifica un traditore di fronte allo specchio.
Enorme sciocchezza.

Andy, non credo che valga l occhio x occhio.
O ti rendo la scortesia, cosi impari.

Chi tradisce, a volte, apre un conto solo con se stesso.
E fintanto che non viene scoperto, combatte solo con/contro di sè.

Lungi da me giustificare o epurare il tradimento.


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> concordo pienamente!


Bè, ma non vale neppure mantenere in piedi matrimonio e relazione...
Cioè magari per te sì
se ne sei capace però...


----------



## Drago (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Bè, ma non vale neppure mantenere in piedi matrimonio e relazione...
> Cioè magari per te sì
> se ne sei capace però...


concordavo sul fatto che prima di definire la situazione (che si diceva molto probabilmente si definirà da sola con il tempo) non intendo informare mia moglie sull'accaduto.

Non credo cmq di riuscire a mandare avanti due storie in contemporanea per lungo tempo... ne abbandonerei una di certo.


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> concordavo sul fatto che prima di definire la situazione (che si diceva molto probabilmente si definirà da sola con il tempo) non intendo informare mia moglie sull'accaduto.
> 
> Non credo cmq di riuscire a mandare avanti due storie in contemporanea per lungo tempo... ne abbandonerei una di certo.


E come scegli quale abbandonare?
O meglio, aspetteresti che sia qualcun altro a scegliere per te?
Questa non è una bella notizia per tua moglie.. ha un timer sulla testa e non sa nulla...
Ma lei è tranquilla?


Drago, ora è tutto emozioni e fiocchettini.
Ma puo diventare un incubo. E non mi riferisco all essere scoperti.
I pensieri sulla Sposa sono bolle di sapone.
Ora sembrano valere tutto, o semplicemente, sembra che ne valga la pena.
Ma è solo un'illusione.


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> E come scegli quale abbandonare?
> O meglio, aspetteresti che sia qualcun altro a scegliere per te?
> Questa non è una bella notizia per tua moglie.. ha un timer sulla testa e non sa nulla...
> Ma lei è tranquilla?
> ...


Concordo su tutto!


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> E come scegli quale abbandonare?
> O meglio, aspetteresti che sia qualcun altro a scegliere per te?
> Questa non è una bella notizia per tua moglie.. ha un timer sulla testa e non sa nulla...
> Ma lei è tranquilla?
> ...


 Quoto!


----------



## Ospite2 (8 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> concordavo sul fatto che prima di definire la situazione (che si diceva molto probabilmente si definirà da sola con il tempo) non intendo informare mia moglie sull'accaduto.
> 
> Non credo cmq di riuscire a mandare avanti due storie in contemporanea per lungo tempo... ne abbandonerei una di certo.


 Eh sì è una libidine sentirsi di poter scegliere. C'è chi fa shopping per sentirsi in quella posizione.


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cos'è che hai visto in questa storia extra?
> Trasgressione? Allora vuoi più pepe nella vita di coppia---->fai sostituire a lei la segretaria in stile Monica.
> Sesso? Allora vuoi più sesso nella vita.
> 
> ...


Quoto...
E' una situazione troppo bella, comoda e coinvolgente da far finire subito....
finira' col tempo quando saranno stufi o quando veranno scoperti....
come al solito....


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Quoto...
> E' una situazione troppo bella, comoda e coinvolgente da far finire subito....
> finira' col tempo quando saranno stufi o quando veranno scoperti....
> come al solito....


già.....:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Eh sì è una libidine sentirsi di poter scegliere. C'è chi fa shopping per sentirsi in quella posizione.


Eh già.... Ti quoto! E quando tua moglie saprà Drago e ti domanderà dei perchè sii uomo e fagli leggere tutto quello che stiamo e stai scrivendo.


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> già.....:unhappy:


:unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Drago (9 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> E come scegli quale abbandonare?
> O meglio, aspetteresti che sia qualcun altro a scegliere per te?
> Questa non è una bella notizia per tua moglie.. ha un timer sulla testa e non sa nulla...
> Ma lei è tranquilla?
> ...




intendevo dire che non porterei mai avanti due storie in contemporanea (come fanno in molti di quelli che scrivo qui) ma prenderei una posizione! 

per il timer ... che ti devo dire? credo che tutti subiamo quotidianamente le decisioni degli altri che ci piaccia o no!


----------



## Drago (9 Settembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Eh già.... Ti quoto! E quando tua moglie saprà Drago e ti domanderà dei perchè sii uomo e fagli leggere tutto quello che stiamo e stai scrivendo.


non credo che farle leggere dei commenti di persone che non conoscono la situazione, spesso intervengono senza magari essersi letto tutto quello che è stato detto, magari neanche perdono due minuti a regisrarsi sul formum, faccia di me un Uomo.

hai quotato il post dove sembra che sono un sadico che è li sulla torre con la molgie e l'amante e sta per decidere, magari con lo stesso tempo che occorre per comprare un maglione, chi buttare giu.... mi spiace ma "Ospite2" non ha colto minimamente!!


----------



## Drago (9 Settembre 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Quoto...
> *E' una situazione troppo bella, comoda e coinvolgente da far finire subito....*
> finira' col tempo quando saranno stufi o quando veranno scoperti....
> come al solito....


lo so... è l'apertura di questa discussione... dovrei farla finire subito!!!


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

Drago, ti do un consiglio con il cuore, da persona che ha scoperto da poco di essere stata tradita.
Approfitta di questo distacco per prendere coscienza, fatti passare quest'infatuazione perche' se
continui tutto cio' che vedi con occhi sognanti si trasformera' in un incubo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Drago, ti do un consiglio con il cuore, da persona che ha scoperto da poco di essere stata tradita.
> Approfitta di questo distacco per prendere coscienza, fatti passare quest'infatuazione perche' se
> continui tutto cio' che vedi con occhi sognanti si trasformera' in un incubo.


E soprattutto non tirartela su fb...
Ok, dai mi è scivolata!


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono nuovo qui, non vi conosco, ma ho qualcosa un comune con tutti di Voi … il tradimento.
> 
> Questa è la mia storia (in breve) …
> ...


Drago hai scritto: Come da copione mi sono innamorato e mi sono apertamente dichiarato, poi hai scritto:Bene, ora sono qui che attendo il suo rientro dal Viaggio e chiaramente non so cosa succederà o cosa eventualmente far succedere, voi che dite??, Io ho quotato ospite2 è vero! ma sai perchè ? perchè le tue affermazioni sembrano dipendere dal rientro dell'amante. amante che ha già scelto sposandosi. mi spieghi bene Drago? mi spieghi cosa aspetti? aspetti che l'amante ti dica: si ok continuiamo questa storia parallela. e tua moglie Drago che ruolo assume in tutto questo visto che non sei più innamorato di lei. Scusami Drago ma chi scrive è un tradito che sa che vuol dire soffrire, e si mette nei panni di tua moglie, moglie non più amata da te, e francamente non mi sta bene pensare che una tua scelta sia motivata da un rientro dell'amante. la scelta deve essere fatta o dovrebbe essere fatta e basata sui sentimenti, ed in questa storia dove l'amante ha già deciso sposandosi non vedo soluzioni!! o perlomeno  ne vedo una soltanto, parla con tua moglie dicendogli la verità, la lasci visto che non ne sei innamorato. Poi se vuoi attendere l'amante e parlargli fai pure, sperando che la tua proposta nei suoi confronti non  sia di fare il suo amante.


Claudio.


----------



## Ospite2 (10 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> non credo che farle leggere dei commenti di persone che non conoscono la situazione, spesso intervengono senza magari essersi letto tutto quello che è stato detto, magari neanche perdono due minuti a regisrarsi sul formum, faccia di me un Uomo.
> 
> hai quotato il post dove sembra che sono un sadico che è li sulla torre con la molgie e l'amante e sta per decidere, magari con lo stesso tempo che occorre per comprare un maglione, chi buttare giu.... mi spiace ma "Ospite2" non ha colto minimamente!!


Non è che il dubbio, il non saper scegliere siano piacevoli, ma possono essere "libidinosi" perché danno emozioni e non sempre si ricercano solo emozioni positive.
Secondo te chi gioca e perde, perché si perde e molto più frequentemente di quanto si vince, alla roulette o a poker o alle corse sta bene o soffre? Eppure continua. Cos'è che lega a queste esperienze?
Essere nella condizioni di poter scegliere, ma anche di essere scelto, ma senza perdere ancora nulla è una situazione che dà una sensazione di potere.
Può essere che non sia il tuo caso. Allora scegli e rischia di perdere tutto.
Ma è una sensazione di rischio e di potere che conosco.


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2011)

Manco per niente!In comune con alcuni di noi non hai nulla.....sinceramente siete due pessimi individui....ma fra i due la tua amante è da voltastomaco.....senza offesa:Mi fate un pò schifetto.....mi dispiace solo per quell'amabile tordo che è partito in viaggio di nozze con quella smutandata folle della tua amante.....che schifo!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Manco per niente!In comune con alcuni di noi non hai nulla.....sinceramente siete due pessimi individui....ma fra i due la tua amante è da voltastomaco.....senza offesa:Mi fate un pò schifetto.....mi dispiace solo per quell'amabile tordo che è partito in viaggio di nozze con quella smutandata folle della tua amante.....che schifo!!!!!



Bentornato nipotone!


:up:​


----------



## oscuro (13 Settembre 2011)

Rieccomi.......novità?


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rieccomi.......novità?


Vai in "Comunicazioni" 


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Manco per niente!In comune con alcuni di noi non hai nulla.....sinceramente siete due pessimi individui....ma fra i due la tua amante è da voltastomaco.....senza offesa:Mi fate un pò schifetto.....mi dispiace solo per quell'amabile tordo che è partito in viaggio di nozze con quella smutandata folle della tua amante.....che schifo!!!!!


bentornato Oscù!


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2011)

-21


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> -21


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>


Mancano 21 giorni al rientro della moglie del marito...:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mancano 21 giorni al rientro della moglie del marito...:mexican:


E' distratta la ragazza....chissà a cosa pensa:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mancano 21 giorni al rientro della moglie del marito...:mexican:


Speriamo che l'aereo atterri in orario...

i ritardi me mettono n'ansia boia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Speriamo che l'aereo atterri in orario...
> 
> i ritardi me mettono n'ansia boia...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Che quore di panna! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che quore di panna! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Addirittura...

manco avessi detto che l'andavo a prendere all'aereoporto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Addirittura...
> 
> manco avessi detto che l'andavo a prendere all'aereoporto...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Collaborazionista! :mrgreen:​


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Collaborazionista! :mrgreen:​


No, curioso....

ha detto che e' no' spettacolo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' distratta la ragazza....chissà a cosa pensa:carneval:


...............TU SAI!!! AAHAHAHAHAHAH 

no a parte gli scherzi...avevo rimosso la data di rientro della tipa!


----------



## Andy (13 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> -21


2 mesi di viaggio di nozze???


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> 2 mesi di viaggio di nozze???



Praticamente una "santa" :santarellina:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> 2 mesi di viaggio di nozze???


Si deve riposare per benino....

l'attende un durissimo lavoro...


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si deve riposare per benino....
> 
> l'attende un durissimo lavoro...



... eh gia'  

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bastardo dentro (13 Settembre 2011)

non ti ripeto le cose già dette. non smetterai, e lei quando tornerà in men che non si dica sarà di nuovo nel tuo letto, magari resisterà un pò, ma non troppo. parlare con tua moglie in questo momento non ti servirebbe a nulla... se non per dirle addio ammesso che tu sia disponibile a farlo. i tuoi scritti parlano chiaro; ancora non percepisci il pericolo. tantopiù sarai coinvolto quanto più percepirai la fragilità del tuo rapporto.solo in quel momento farai una valutazione, seria, di ciò che ti sta capitando. ora non puoi riuscirvi. ovviamente se giunge un evento inaspettato, scoperta, figlio di lei o altro, il quadro cambierebbe completamente. inutile dire che una "sana" disintossicazione ti farebbe bene ma che lo dico a fare??? si percepisce chiaramente la tua voglia di "riaverla" di continuare la liason perchè ti eccita, perchè è bello correre su quel filo, ci si sente belli, giovani e potenti. nulla di più effimero, nulla di più falso. i quel rapporto c'è solo la progressiva erosione di ciò che si è costruito con le compagne ufficiali ... che non deve durare per l'eternità ma deve semplicemente vivere di vita propria. il tradimento mi ha insegnato l'elogio della "fedeltà" fin tanto che si crede in un rapporto non certo della "monogamia" a tutti i costi. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non ti ripeto le cose già dette. non smetterai, e lei quando tornerà in men che non si dica sarà di nuovo nel tuo letto, magari resisterà un pò, ma non troppo. parlare con tua moglie in questo momento non ti servirebbe a nulla... se non per dirle addio ammesso che tu sia disponibile a farlo. i tuoi scritti parlano chiaro; ancora non percepisci il pericolo. tantopiù sarai coinvolto quanto più percepirai la fragilità del tuo rapporto.solo in quel momento farai una valutazione, seria, di ciò che ti sta capitando. ora non puoi riuscirvi. ovviamente se giunge un evento inaspettato, scoperta, figlio di lei o altro, il quadro cambierebbe completamente. inutile dire che una "sana" disintossicazione ti farebbe bene ma che lo dico a fare??? si percepisce chiaramente la tua voglia di "riaverla" di continuare la liason perchè ti eccita, perchè è bello correre su quel filo, ci si sente belli, giovani e potenti. nulla di più effimero, nulla di più falso. i quel rapporto c'è solo la progressiva erosione di ciò che si è costruito con le compagne ufficiali ... che non deve durare per l'eternità ma deve semplicemente vivere di vita propria. il tradimento mi ha insegnato l'elogio della "fedeltà" fin tanto che si crede in un rapporto non certo della "monogamia" a tutti i costi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi sembra che si stia esagerando,e porti anche sfiga scusa,ma perche'erosione??Ma di che cosa ??Non erode un bel niente,anzi l'esatto contrario!!!!Che Drago sia invornito non ci piove pero'......con tante donne,proprio una dipendente...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non ti ripeto le cose già dette. non smetterai, e lei quando tornerà in men che non si dica sarà di nuovo nel tuo letto, magari resisterà un pò, ma non troppo. parlare con tua moglie in questo momento non ti servirebbe a nulla... se non per dirle addio ammesso che tu sia disponibile a farlo. i tuoi scritti parlano chiaro; ancora non percepisci il pericolo. tantopiù sarai coinvolto quanto più percepirai la fragilità del tuo rapporto.solo in quel momento farai una valutazione, seria, di ciò che ti sta capitando. ora non puoi riuscirvi. ovviamente se giunge un evento inaspettato, scoperta, figlio di lei o altro, il quadro cambierebbe completamente. inutile dire che una "sana" disintossicazione ti farebbe bene ma che lo dico a fare??? si percepisce chiaramente la tua voglia di "riaverla" di continuare la liason perchè ti eccita, perchè è bello correre su quel filo, ci si sente belli, giovani e potenti. nulla di più effimero, nulla di più falso. i quel rapporto c'è solo la progressiva erosione di ciò che si è costruito con le compagne ufficiali ... che non deve durare per l'eternità ma deve semplicemente vivere di vita propria. il tradimento mi ha insegnato l'elogio della "fedeltà" fin tanto che si crede in un rapporto non certo della "monogamia" a tutti i costi.
> 
> bastardo dentro


standing ovation


----------



## bastardo dentro (13 Settembre 2011)

lui è in una situazione diversa da te, Lothar. tu giochi e scopi ma hai ben chiaro che il tuo rapporto è sopra ogni cosa (e non perdi occasione per ripeterlo...) non sei a rischio. lui lo è perchè non gioca e scopa ma si innamora e scopa (che è ben diverso) per questo "erode". Tu, al massimo togli "tempo", lui toglie "energie". ciò è molto molto diverso.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> lui è in una situazione diversa da te, Lothar. tu giochi e scopi ma hai ben chiaro che il tuo rapporto è sopra ogni cosa (e non perdi occasione per ripeterlo...) non sei a rischio. lui lo è perchè non gioca e scopa ma si innamora e scopa (che è ben diverso) per questo "erode". Tu, al massimo togli "tempo", lui toglie "energie". ciò è molto molto diverso.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Guarda che io e'da un pezzo che scrivo pochissimo,e altrettanto vengo qua',non capisco dove io abbia ripetuto..mahhh
Poi non parlavo di me,ma in generale,e comunque il rischio lo corriamo tutti,senza distinzioni.
Sicuramente sulla storia di Drago sei piu'informato di me,a me non pare abbia scritto di essere innamorato


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' distratta la ragazza....chissà a cosa pensa:carneval:


 Eh....vorrei saperlo anche io...


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> 2 mesi di viaggio di nozze???


 Non so se sia in ferie da due mesi...Lui ha solo scritto che sarebbe rientrata il 3 ottobre.


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2011)

OT : Caspita Drago, auguri! attento alle candeline quando provi a spegnerle :carneval: :sonar:!!
Comunque mi spiazzi davvero! Devi sapere che io nella mia vita ho provato i miei sentimenti più forti per uomini della Vergine, anche perchè mi davano quella sensazione di solidità, concretezza e buonsenso che io - per dire - da buona Gemelli ho in dosi limitate! 

Tu sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola... :singleeye:


----------



## Andy (13 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non so se sia in ferie da due mesi...Lui ha solo scritto che sarebbe rientrata il 3 ottobre.


Allora calcoliamo: ha postato il 29 agosto. Ha detto che era sposata da 1 giorno, quindi, supponiamo che sia partita il I settembre... ritorna il 3 ottobre... quindi diciamo 1 mese di ferie. Al marito di una mia amica diedero 2 settimane per matrimonio e nozze.
Quindi 1 mese ci sta come periodo.


----------



## Andy (13 Settembre 2011)

Ora però dobbiamo controllare gli scontrini...


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

Auguri Drago! buon compleanno!


----------



## stellanuova (14 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> nulla di più effimero, nulla di più falso. in quel rapporto c'è solo la progressiva erosione di ciò che si è costruito con le compagne ufficiali ... che non deve durare per l'eternità ma deve semplicemente vivere di vita propria. il tradimento mi ha insegnato l'elogio della "fedeltà" fin tanto che si crede in un rapporto non certo della "monogamia" a tutti i costi.
> 
> bastardo dentro


questo passo del tuo post me lo stampo e lo appendo in camera da letto, complimenti e grazie di cuore !


----------



## Drago (14 Settembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non ti ripeto le cose già dette. non smetterai, e lei quando tornerà in men che non si dica sarà di nuovo nel tuo letto, magari resisterà un pò, ma non troppo. parlare con tua moglie in questo momento non ti servirebbe a nulla... se non per dirle addio ammesso che tu sia disponibile a farlo. i tuoi scritti parlano chiaro; ancora non percepisci il pericolo. tantopiù sarai coinvolto quanto più percepirai la fragilità del tuo rapporto.solo in quel momento farai una valutazione, seria, di ciò che ti sta capitando. ora non puoi riuscirvi. ovviamente se giunge un evento inaspettato, scoperta, figlio di lei o altro, il quadro cambierebbe completamente. inutile dire che una "sana" disintossicazione ti farebbe bene ma che lo dico a fare??? si percepisce chiaramente la tua voglia di "riaverla" di continuare la liason perchè ti eccita, perchè è bello correre su quel filo, ci si sente belli, giovani e potenti. nulla di più effimero, nulla di più falso. i quel rapporto c'è solo la progressiva erosione di ciò che si è costruito con le compagne ufficiali ... che non deve durare per l'eternità ma deve semplicemente vivere di vita propria. il tradimento mi ha insegnato l'elogio della "fedeltà" fin tanto che si crede in un rapporto non certo della "monogamia" a tutti i costi.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ciao bastardo dentro, hai ragione non smetterò!! nei giorni scorsi l'ho sentita e ci siamo mandati degli sms... non smetteremo!!! ad oggi sono troppo coinvolto... per ora non riesco a smettere di pensarla, so che è tutta una finzione, ma cosa devo fare??? 

è molto che volevo chiederti una cosa in merito alla tua storia, solo per curiosita e non assolutamente per creare delle polemiche o per trovare un appiglio per andare avanti!!

l'anno e mezzo che hai vissuto con questa donna è valso tutti questi hanni di dispiacere?? cioè, lo rifaresti??? ti sei pentito? parlo proprio della storia in se non dei risvolti che ha avuto sul rapporto con tua famiglia!

Grazie, D.


----------



## Daniele (14 Settembre 2011)

Drago ha detto:


> Ciao bastardo dentro, hai ragione non smetterò!! nei giorni scorsi l'ho sentita e ci siamo mandati degli sms... non smetteremo!!! ad oggi sono troppo coinvolto... per ora non riesco a smettere di pensarla, so che è tutta una finzione, ma cosa devo fare???
> 
> è molto che volevo chiederti una cosa in merito alla tua storia, solo per curiosita e non assolutamente per creare delle polemiche o per trovare un appiglio per andare avanti!!
> 
> ...


Che gran troiazza questa donna che si sposa con quel coglione di marito e nel frattempo si fa la tresca banalissima e con ovvio fine di carriera con il capo, del genere, ho la figa e la so usare per meretricio. Stop, donna da scartare!


----------



## Andy (14 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che gran troiazza questa donna che si sposa con quel coglione di marito e nel frattempo si fa la tresca banalissima e con ovvio fine di carriera con il capo, del genere, ho la figa e la so usare per meretricio. Stop, donna da scartare!


Quoto. Drago, se riesci ad andare oltre l'infatuazione del momento, fermati un attimo e rifletti attentamente.
Se va avanti così, qualcuno di sicuro si farà moooolto male. 

Soppesa se desideri il male di qualcuno a cui vuoi bene o se gonfiarsi il petto e prendere una decisione.
Non so che lavoro tu faccia e di cosa sei responsabile: applica quelle responsabilità anche nei sentimenti.


----------



## bastardo dentro (14 Settembre 2011)

wow.... mi fai delle domande da sei milioni di dollari... per carattere, non rinnego mai ciò che ho fatto. porto con fierezza le mie cicatrici e il mio dolore - per aver fallito rispetto all'idea di uomo che avevo di me stesso e come compagno -. La sofferenza è stata atroce e "bipolare" per aver perso l'amante e per aver tradito la mia compagna di una vita anche se consciamente, razionalmente condividevo (anche con un certo sollievo...) le scelte dell'amante che non voleva concretizzare e la mia necessità di ricostruire il mio matrimonio partendo comunque da una bellissima donna (mia moglie) estremamente intelligente e volitiva. Disintossicarsi, dalla dipendenza affettiva dell'amante, dal sesso sfrenato in ogni dove è stato durissimo...  Mi chiedi se lo rifarei. No, non lo rifarei. mi sono pentito di aver tradito e mi sono pentito di aver provato quello che ti ho scritto prima: l'euforia, il potere, il sentirmi bello e attraente, la spregiudicatezza nel potersi dimenticare di un rapporto che durava (felicemente...) da anni... mi sarei perdonato, molto prima, e molto più facilmente se avessi  ceduto qualche volta a qualche troia di turno (cosa che è nella mia indole purtroppo...).  La domanda che mi pongo oggi a distanza di anni è se ho effettivamente amato l'amante. Si, partendo dal sesso (che comunque per me è una componente fondamentale dell'esistenza) l'ho amata, molto ma sono stato io a sentire la necessità di creare una sovrastruttura sentimentale a qualcosa che era nato esclusivamente come pulsione sessuale. Mi spiego meglio, la pulsione in sè, l'istitno sessuale nella mia forma mentis non sono degne di essere "ascoltate", mi sono quindi trasformato nel "principe azzurro" della mia assistente per legittimare, in qualche modo, che mi piaceva il suo sedere.... sono un bell'uomo, agiato, professionalmente affermato, non è stato difficile e ci sono restato dentro.... ma analizzando oggi, con freddezza il tutto, vedo proprio questo: la necessità, più che altro mia, di "mascherare" la semplice voglia - vituperabile quanto si vuole - di avere una donna diversa con un vestito di "amore" perchè nella mia testa era (e forse è ancora) disdicevole desiderare di avere una donna solo per "godere" ed è necessario prima amarla e rispettarla. forse se avessi dato ascolto con più sincerità a questa "voglia" mi sarei risparmiato parecchia sofferenza. Tu, sei sullo stessso mio sentiero e ho la presunzione di ritenere che lo percorrerai proprio tutto.... Ti auguro di essere più forte - nel fermarti prima di quanto non abbia fatto io - ed altrettanto forntunato, non essendo mai scoperto. spero che la mia esperienza ti possa essere utile

bastardo dentro


----------



## lothar57 (15 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che gran troiazza questa donna che si sposa con quel coglione di marito e nel frattempo si fa la tresca banalissima e con ovvio fine di carriera con il capo, del genere, ho la figa e la so usare per meretricio. Stop, donna da scartare!


ma daiiiiiiii Daniele non si dice e'....S.Maria Goretti,in fondo cosa fa'di male?in viaggio di nozze messaggai con l'amante...normale no?Il quale e'cosi invornito,scusa Drago,da essere innamorato di una cosi',che gli portera'l'azienda,mollera'lui,il marito,e si mettera'con il terzo uomo che ha gia'..dubbi Daniele?
Personalmente una cosi',neanche se mi paga


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2011)

che bel post B.S. grazie.


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2011)

*Noooo*

No!Io proprio non c'è la faccio.......!Insomma,caro drago sei coinvolto da questa femmina......le donne son ben altra cosa....e mi chiedo: quale opinione morale hai di questa persona?Cosa pensi di una che cornifica tranquillamente il proprio patner per poi andar "Serenamente"all'altare come se nulla fosse....pisellate a bizeffe,mutande cadenti,sederino estroverso...insomma bella personcina non credi?Ma se lei e ciò che è.......tu chi sei?Sposato con figli...ti coinvolgi per una che al pisello dal del tu.....insomma anche tu non hai sto gran cervello diciamocelo.....!Sei un burattino nella mani di una "crimianale".....e sei pure coinvolto.....complimenti!!!Bè adesso mi pongo l'ultimo interrogativo:Ma quel cornutaccio del marito....povera anima pia dove cavolo vive?Ma possibile viva nella più totale inconsapevolezza?MA si accorge che nel suo matrimonio c'è un pisello di troppo?Siete veramente due beccaccioni,bambini che giocano a far gli uomini..con una troiazza che gioca a far la donna!!!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto. Drago, se riesci ad andare oltre l'infatuazione del momento, fermati un attimo e rifletti attentamente.
> Se va avanti così, qualcuno di sicuro si farà moooolto male.
> 
> Soppesa se desideri il male di qualcuno a cui vuoi bene o se gonfiarsi il petto e prendere una decisione.
> Non so che lavoro tu faccia e di cosa sei responsabile: applica quelle responsabilità anche nei sentimenti.


E nel frattempo dovrebbe pensa' pure a cambiare nick....

che Drago...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E nel frattempo dovrebbe pensa' pure a cambiare nick....
> 
> che Drago...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E nel frattempo dovrebbe pensa' pure a cambiare nick....
> 
> che Drago...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Carogna dove sei stato ieri?


----------



## Eleanor (20 Settembre 2011)

I consigli saggi di Bastardo Dentro non serviranno a nulla.
Tanto meno gli epiteti di Oscuro Daniele ed Andy.

Quello che mi chiedo leggendo BastardoDentro e la non risposta di Drago:
è possibile che la persona la LEI non sia determinante ma solo il bisogno di piacere, emozioni e quant altro avete elencato?


----------



## bastardo dentro (20 Settembre 2011)

nel mio caso, ovviamente personale, ti confermo si. il giudizio - o meglio - l'idea che ho oggi di questa persona è come statura morale, come sensibilità è tutt'altro che eccelsa...certo nelle nebbie emozionali di quei tempi mi sembrava la donna della mia vita ma non era così; indago spesso ancora su quello strano modo che avevo di operare per cui con una mano volevo cambiare (anche in maniera violenta) il mio matrimonio ma con l'altra non lasciavo trapelare alcuna emozione sulla storia che vivevo, nessun indizio, niente. forse perchè alla fine qualcosa dentro di me mi diceva che non avrebbe mai funzionato...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Ma che fine ha fatto Drago???


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto Drago???


Simy che domande!!! La collaboratrice è tornata da 6 giorni, dagli il tempo di riprendersi al povero Drago! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Simy che domande!!! La collaboratrice è tornata da 6 giorni, dagli il tempo di riprendersi al povero Drago! :carneval:


e ho capito...ma mica ci può mollare cosi! io sono curiosa........


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Aspettiamo che finisca di lavorare... forse in questi giorni è occupato, e il sabato e la domenica è stanco...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Aspettiamo che finisca di lavorare... forse in questi giorni è occupato, e il sabato e la domenica è stanco...


simy e ho capito...ma mica ci può mollare cosi! io sono curiosa........

Siete tremendi!!!!


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Aspettiamo che finisca di lavorare... forse in questi giorni è occupato, e il sabato e la domenica è stanco...


ciao Andy  
come va?


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Andy
> come va?


Insomma...

Mi hanno aumentato l'assicurazione di altre 200 e passa euro.
Senza motivo (ovvero uno solo: rubare i soldi)


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> simy e ho capito...ma mica ci può mollare cosi! io sono curiosa........
> 
> Siete tremendi!!!!


e vabbè ma non è che prima ci interpellano per 50 pagine.... e poi non sappiamo la fine  è come lasciare un libro a metà


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Insomma...
> 
> Mi hanno aumentato l'assicurazione di altre 200 e passa euro.
> *Senza motivo* (ovvero uno solo: rubare i soldi)


200 euro di aumento mi sembranot troppi.,...un motivo devve esserci.... altrimenti cambia assicurazione


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Aspettiamo che finisca di lavorare... forse in questi giorni è occupato, e il sabato e la domenica* è stanco...*


:ira: gli si e' spenta la fiammella 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Insomma...
> 
> Mi hanno aumentato l'assicurazione di altre 200 e passa euro.
> Senza motivo (ovvero uno solo: rubare i soldi)


Andy, perdonami, ma quando ti leggo a me viene in mente questa barzelletta, per favore non prendertela a male, è solo per farsi due risate.

C'è un tipo che si reca dal dottore a ritirare le analisi.

"Allora Dottore, cosa dicono le analisi ?"

E il dottore con una faccia funerea....

"Guardi, sono veramente dispiaciuto....ma...."

"Oddio dottore non mi faccia preoccupare, mi dica"

"Guardi forse è meglio se si siede, ho qualcosa di molto grave da dirle".

"Oddio dottore cosa ho...."

"Dalle analisi risulta che lei è molto malato, mi dispiace dirlo ma a lei rimangono solo sei mesi di vita".

"Oddio dottore, ma le analisi le abbiamo fatto 5 mesi fa".

"Esatto"

"Mio Dio, solo 30 giorni"

e il dottore

"Stamo a febbraio"


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> 200 euro di aumento mi sembranot troppi.,...un motivo devve esserci.... altrimenti cambia assicurazione


Ogni 6 mesi sono passati da 527euro a 644 euro. Più di 200 euro all'anno. Mai incidenti, mai...
Infatti ora lo dico: cambio, questo è l'ultimo.
Non c'è scusa di truffe e IVA che tenga, visto che mi hanno aumentato di 200 euro anche l'anno scorso. Dovrebbe andare la finanza ad indagare.


----------



## Andy (10 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Andy, perdonami, ma quando ti leggo a me viene in mente questa barzelletta, per favore non prendertela a male, è solo per farsi due risate.
> 
> C'è un tipo che si reca dal dottore a ritirare le analisi.
> 
> ...


Sì, la barzelletta è la barzelletta. I 200 euro sono reali però...


----------



## Eliade (10 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e ho capito...ma mica ci può mollare cosi! io sono curiosa........


A chi lo dici!!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> S' ma portati una videocamera o un registratore. Un sms non porta a nulla.


Errore .... 
è molto più compromettente un SMS , in quanto citabile in una denuncia per molestie , piuttosto che registrazioni varie che legalmente non valgono nulla !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Errore ....
> è molto più compromettente un SMS , in quanto citabile in una denuncia per molestie , piuttosto che registrazioni varie che legalmente non valgono nulla !!!!!!!!!


Non so... io posso prendere il tuo cellulare e mandare un sms. Se una persona la conosci ci vuole poco a ingannarla per questo scopo. Che poi passa per un tuo sms. Un buon avvocato lascia cadere questa accusa in men che non si dica.

Registrazioni e videocamere (se accettate) portano la prova inconfutabile di chi ha commesso il fatto...


----------



## Eliade (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Errore ....
> è molto più compromettente un SMS , in quanto citabile in una denuncia per molestie ,* piuttosto che registrazioni varie che legalmente non valgono nulla *!!!!!!!!!


Non ne sarei così sicura, il tutto dipende da chi le usa e perché.


----------



## Eliade (19 Ottobre 2011)

Ma che fine avrà fatto il boss con la sposina????

Simy tu che conosci tutti...sai nulla? :carneval:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che fine avrà fatto il boss con la sposina????
> 
> Simy tu che conosci tutti...sai nulla? :carneval:


uffiiiiiiiii no.....non so nulla! ...........e poi io non conosco tutti!


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> uffiiiiiiiii no.....non so nulla! ...........e poi io non conosco tutti!


Dai, dicci, dicci, non lo tenere per te


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dai, dicci, dicci, non lo tenere per te


non lo so ...... 
sono curiosa pure io!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so ......
> sono curiosa pure io!



te sei un'intrallazzona

se ti sforzi lo trovi


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *te sei un'intrallazzona
> *
> se ti sforzi lo trovi



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:



Simy non hai via di scampo ... confessa.​


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> 
> 
> Simy non hai via di scampo ... confessa.​



:giudice:
giuro di dire la verità.....NON LO SO!!!!!!!
neye:​


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *te sei un'intrallazzona*
> se ti sforzi lo trovi


ma quale intrallazzona! .............. qua non se batte chiodo!:mummia:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Ottobre 2011)

Ok.... ora so che la simy è la detective del forum!


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ok.... ora so che la simy è la detective del forum!


ma non è vero!!!!!!! queste sono notizie false e tendenziose!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non è vero!!!!!!! queste sono notizie false e tendenziose!!!!!!!!!




Seeeeeeeeeeee vuoi rimanere in anonimato e dilla la verità ( me dici in pvt  che fine ha fatto il tipo) shhhhh però


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeee vuoi rimanere in anonimato e dilla la verità ( me* dici in pvt  che fine ha fatto il tipo*) shhhhh però


----------



## Eliade (20 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> te sei un'intrallazzona
> 
> se ti sforzi lo trovi


Quoto!


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!


uff.... non mi va di sforzarmi!


----------



## Eliade (20 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> uff.... non mi va di sforzarmi!


 :ar:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> uff.... non mi va di sforzarmi!


Dai, poi te piji un po' de nutella...


----------

